# Your Collection... Post here



## pjk (Jul 31, 2007)

Post all the puzzles you own here. Please post in this format to make it more organized for all us readers 

Number of Puzzles: xx
Favorite Puzzle:
Hardest Puzzle for You:
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):
List of All Puzzles:
xx
xx
xx
xx
etc.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 31, 2007)

As of now...

Number of Puzzles: 3
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 4x4x4
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3 - December 2006
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2x2x2 - July 30th, 2007
List of All Puzzles:
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 5
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3 - Mid-1980s 
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2/4/5/Sq-1 - May 15th, 2007
List of All Puzzles:
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
Square-1


----------



## Jack (Jul 31, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 9
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest puzzle: Square-1
Oldest puzzle: 3x3x3
Newest puzzles: 2x2x2 and 5x5x5
List of all puzzles:
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
Megaminx
Square-1
Magic (broken )
Snake
UFO


----------



## doubleyou (Jul 31, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 9
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest puzzle: Square-1 (cant solve) + megaminx (cant solve)
Oldest puzzle: 3x3x3 Feb 07
Newest puzzles: megaminx
List of all puzzles:
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
Megaminx
Square-1
Magic
Master Magic (broken )
Snake


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 18 different (22 counting duplicates)
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 5x5
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3 from eBay (Walmart Cube)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Pryaminx
List of All Puzzles:
2x2 Eastsheen (2x)
3x3 (Walmart)
3x3 (DIY)
3x3 (eBay - possibly Walmart used)
3x3 Soduku Cube
3x3 M&M Cube
4x4 Eastsheen
4x4 Rubiks
5x5 Eastsheen
5x5 Rubiks
Magic
Master Magic
Pyraminx
Square-1
Brain
Brain Twist
Rubiks Snake
UFOs (4x)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 31, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 9 unique, 22 total
Favorite Puzzle: None, really...
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx (physically), Square-1 (conceptually)
Old Puzzle Owned: Rubik's 3x3x3 25th Anniversary edition
Newest Puzzle Owned: Cube4You Green DIY (a)
List of All Puzzles:
3x3x3 25th Anniversary
3x3x3 Rubiks.com DIY
3x3x3 Cube4You DIYs (green, orange, red, white, yellow, gold)
Eastsheen 2x2x2
Eastsheen 4x4x4
Eastsheen 5x5x5 (2x)
Rubik's Professor Cube
Mefferts 5x5x5
Megaminx Clone
Magic
Master Magic
Square-1
Mefferts Pyraminx
Rubik's UFO (3x)


----------



## dudemanpp (Jul 31, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 5
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Octagonal Barrel (Hardest to turn!)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Octagonal Barrel (October 2006)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2x2, 4x4, 5x5 (May 2007) I love you Huskyomega!
List of All Puzzles: 
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
Octagonal Barrel


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jul 31, 2007)

Number of puzzles: 7, 4 of them are broken xD
Favorite: 3x3
Hardest, 3x3 keychain -ts too small =(-
First owned: 3x3, 25th december, 2006
Most recent: 2x2, 19th July, 2007
List:
3x3x3
3x3x3
3x3x3 (broken; some idiot tossed it to me when he was 10 feet away, and it fell and broke)
3x3x3 keychain
4x4x4(center cap snapped as i was learning how to solve it)
2x2x2(poped and lost a piece)
megawinx(poped and lost a center piece)


----------



## Squircifer (Jul 31, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 7
Favorite Puzzle: 3X3X3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 4X4X4
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Rubik's 3x3x3 1982 (bought back then)
Newest Puzzle Owned: Cube4You Black DIY 
List of All Puzzles:
3x3x3 1982
3x3x3 1986 (bought back then)
3x3x3 Cube4You DIYs 
3x3x3 Rubiks Key Chain
Eastsheen 2x2x2
Eastsheen 4x4x4
Eastsheen 5x5x5


----------



## HelloiamChow (Aug 1, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 12
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx(can't solve - would like to be pointed in the right direction so that I can solve it.)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): A 3x3x3, which I bought.....in Feb of '06
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Megaminx, like, 2 months ago.
List of All Puzzles:
3x3x3 x2 - Walmart
3x3x3 x3 - Cube4you (a) DIY's
Rubik's 4x4x4
Eastsheen 4x4x4 x2
Megaminx
Square-1
Eastsheen 5x5x5
Eastsheen 2x2x2


----------



## blindfold cube (Aug 1, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 4
Favorite Puzzle: Rubik's Cube 3*3*3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Rubik's Cube 5*5*5(Professor) 
Old Puzzle Owned (2/24/07): Rubik's 3*3*3
Newest Puzzle Owned (7/2/07): Rubik's Cube 5*5*5(Professor) 
List of All Puzzles:
Rubik's Cube 3*3*3
Rubik's Cube 4*4*4(Revenge)
Rubik's Cube 5*5*5(Professor)
Square-1


----------



## aznblur (Aug 1, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 8
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's brand 3x3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Eastsheen 4x4x4, Eastsheen 2x2x2, Square-1 (meaning I bought them all at the same time)
List of All Puzzles:
3x3x3 Rubik's brand 
3x3x3 Cube4You White(a)
3x3x3 Cube4You Black(a)
Eastsheen 2x2x2
Eastsheen 4x4x4
Eastsheen 5x5x5(broken)
Square-1
Magic


----------



## Erik (Aug 1, 2007)

Number of puzzles: approximatly: 90 (could be some more or less)
Favorite puzzle: no favorite
Hardest puzzle for me: peter's black hole, never solved, never attempted to really..
Oldest puzzle owned: well my dad has always had 3 rubik's puzzles from which I use the clock now so I'd say since 1982 3x3.
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): One of my golden cubes I got at Czech.
List of all puzzles (here we go):
3x3 normal 25th/DIY: 9
old 3x3 cube: 1
crappy 2 dollar cube: 1
joy cube: 5
combo cube rubik/b: 4
F type: 1
a type 2: 1
pink a type: 1
big cube: 1
keychain cube: 1
keychain promo: 1
windham promo cube (only about 75 were made): 1
Golden cube: 5
silver cube: 4
brain breaker: 2
loyds 15: 1
loyds 31: 1
Small cube: 1
Keychain cube: 3
Mini 2x2: 1
Rubik's 2x2: 2
Eastsheen 2x2: 3
Big 2x2 (harry potter): 1
Strange self-made 2x2 with centres: 1
4x4 studio: 2
4x4 mefferts: 1
4x4 ES: 3
5x5 eastsheen: 4 (4 broken core)
5x5 rubik: 1
5x5 V-cube: 3
6x6 white: 2 (one modded)
7x7 black: 1
7x7 white: 1
7x7 with signature: 1
Megaminx chinese: 1
Megaminx mefferts: 2
Sq-1: 1
Peter's black hole: 1
Cuboctahedron: 3
Rubik's ball: 1
Rubik's octagon: 1
Rubik's snake: 2
Sudocube: 3
magic: 2
mmagic: 1
pyraminx: 1
pyraminx chrystal: 1
clock: 3
revolution: 4
and last but certainly not least:
overlapping supercube: 1 (made out of eastsheen 4x4)
cubes forgotten to state: about 30 more


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2007)

I will post my collection tonight or tomorrow, but that will take a while.

For people that own puzzles that they don't know how to solve: http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles. And commutators are almost always a good way to approach an unknown puzzle.

If you can solve a 3x3x3 you can solve MegaMinx.
If you can solve a 15 puzzle you can solve Peters Black Hole.
And Square-1 is a unique puzzle. You have to be capable of making it cube-shaped and learn 2 short algs + a parity fix. It took me only an hour to learn that.


----------



## pjk (Aug 15, 2007)

Does anyone here do puzzle building, and have some of their own pieces into their collection? I am beginning to get into puzzle building.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 15, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 13
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square 1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 4x4x4 Rubik's Revenge
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Square 1
List of All Puzzles:
Rubik's (5):
- 3x3x3 25th Anniversary
- 3x3x3 DIY * 2
- 4x4x4 Revenge
- 5x5x5 Professor

East Sheen (3):
- 2x2x2
- 4x4x4
- 5x5x5

Magic Cube (2):
- 3x3x3
- 3x3x3 with Tiles

Cube4You (3):
- 3x3x3 White DIY
- Megaminx
- Square 1 Black DIY


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 16, 2007)

pjk said:


> Does anyone here do puzzle building, and have some of their own pieces into their collection? I am beginning to get into puzzle building.



I recently got into puzzle building too! And as I started (3 months ago) on the machinist school, I have all the tools and machines I might want, right under my nose 

now I just need a bunch of puzzles (3x3x3 mostly) and start creating!

first thing I wanna make is a poor mans Bump!
(if anyone has a real Bump they wanna let go, please PLEASE let me know)
Bump is on TOP of my most-wanted-puzzle-list


----------



## Karthik (Aug 16, 2007)

What is a "poor man's bump"?
Sorry if I sound stupid.I didn't find any related result in google


----------



## joey (Aug 16, 2007)

doubleyou said:


> first thing I wanna make is a poor mans Bump!
> (if anyone has a real Bump they wanna let go, please PLEASE let me know)



Lol, i doubt that will happen any time soon!

A Bump Cube is where all the pieces on a standard 3x3 have been changed so they have different heights. Its like the core has been shifted, so he top pieces are smaller than the bottom!


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Aug 17, 2007)

joey said:


> Lol, i doubt that will happen any time soon!
> 
> A Bump Cube is where all the pieces on a standard 3x3 have been changed so they have different heights. Its like the core has been shifted, so he top pieces are smaller than the bottom!



wow that sounds like a cool puzzle!


Number of Puzzles: 3
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle: 3x3x3 (BLD)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3 from Wal-Mart May '06
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3 from Wal-Mart around Nov. '06
List of Puzzles:
good 3x3x3 (Cubesmith textured tiles)
25th anniversary 3x3x3 (my first cube ever, still has some of the original stickers)
bad quality green 3x3x3

i also had another good one w/cubesmith stickers but it kind of got stolen :S


----------



## Karthik (Aug 17, 2007)

AlexandertheGreat said:


> i also had another good one w/cubesmith stickers but it kind of got stolen :S


 Woah! I thought most people ran away from Rubik's cubes
Never heard cubes getting stolen.BTW even my cube kinda got stolen.
A baby monkey once picked it up thinking it was some kinda fruit or something.I finally chased it down and got my cube back.


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 19, 2007)

The real bump Cube, I am gonna make myself sometime. Its gonna be complicated tho. (I have yet to conclude on if I can make it out of a regular cube. if I remember right then all faces has their own height.. 

the "Poor Mans Bump" is more or less the same thing as the original edition. exept only bottom and top layer is truncated. ofc they have to be un even height.

btw. for those who doesnt know bumps then they are intended to be color less. (you should solve it from looking at the pieces' height factor) but you can sticker it anyway and just get a funny looking cube!

had anyone ever made a 4x4x4 (or even 5x5x5) BUMP? that would be pure evilness


----------



## adamb123 (Aug 24, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 6
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 5x5
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2x2, 4x4, 5x5 (ebay)
List of All Puzzles: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 30, 2007)

Number of puzzles: 14? [not including broken puzzles]
Favorite: Rubik's brand 4x4x4
Hardest: 4x4x4?
First owned: 3x3x3, December 25th 2006
Most recent: the cube I bought at Caltech Fall
List:

Rubiks
2x2x2
3x3x3 5x
4x4x4 2x
5x5x5 
Magic

Eastsheen
2x2x2
4x4x4
5x5x5

15-Puzzle

formerly owned/broken puzzles
6-8 more 3x3x3's [given away]
2 other magics

Square-1, megaminx, & pyraminx on their way :]


----------



## Rama (Aug 30, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 7
Favorite Puzzle: 5x5x5
Hardest Puzzle for You: 2x2x2 one mistake and you'll get a bad solve.
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): June/Juli 2004 Snoopy 3x3 clone cube.
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Russian Pyraminx somewhere in Juli
List of All Puzzles:
2 rubiks.com 3x3 DIY's
1 4x4 (I also owned an Eastheen one, but I gave it away to Ron van Bruchem)
1 First Mass Production 5x5 (with adjustable screws) from Mefferts, later Rubik's sold them as Rubik's Professor, but the funniest thing was that at the box it said Mefferts.
1 Eastheen 2x2
1 Mefferts Pyraminx
1 Russian Pyraminx


----------



## DavidCalvo (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello guys!

Here I go!

Number of Puzzles: 350 more or less

Favorite Puzzle: Difficult question...but 3x3 for sure

Hardest Puzzle for You: I haven't tried to solve the Nintendo Barrel yet.

Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): I got a supercubix when I was a child (about 15 years ago). But I started collecting on september 2005

Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Warner Bross 2x2 Heads.

I will post a video instead of the whole list of puzzles:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iKI0n2WwJAw

I hope you like it.

David


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 22, 2007)

Let's bring this post back:


Number of puzzles: 20 (plus 9 in the mail!)
Favorite puzzle: Excluding the 3x3x3, my 5x5x5
Hardest puzzle for you: I'm still getting used to the megaminx
Oldest puzzle owned: I still have my first 3x3x3 from 1996 (when I was 5!)
Newest puzzle: the 3x3x3 keychain I just bought today!
List of all puzzles:
1 2x2x2
5 regular 3x3x3s
2 white 3x3x3s (1 DIY, 1 not)
1 homemade sudoku cube
2 4x4x4s
1 5x5x5
1 pyraminx
1 megaminx
1 alexander's star
1 sudoku sphere
2 snakes (1 mini)
1 hungarian rings
1 cmetrick too hard


----------



## immortal technique (Oct 1, 2007)

NUMBER OF PUZZLES: 7

Rubik's: 3x3x3 (2x) (DIY) black and white (I've had 2 store-baught and 1 DIY - 
all broke)
4x4x4

5x5x5

Eastsheen 2x2x2
4x4x4
5x5x5

Favorite: the black 3x3x3


----------



## AbelBrata (Oct 1, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 6
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3 of course
Hardest Puzzle for You: ummmm.....5x5x5??
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 5x5x5
List of All Puzzles:
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
Magic
Rubik's Rings
Rubik's Cube Keychain
Rubik's Cube 25th Anniversary
....aaaand some of immitation 3x3x3s and picture 3x3x3s made in china.....


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 18, 2007)

(ok i dont have that many yet...)
Number of Puzzles: 5(6)
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: rubik's mind racker (certain patterns)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): rubik's 3x3 25th anniversary cube
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):rubik's 3x3 key chain
List of All Puzzles:
3x3 rubik's
3x3 rubik's anniversary
3x3 keychain
2x2 rubik's 
number puzzle(i dont know if this counts or not)
mind racker rubik's

Oh and i am getting a bunch for the holidays so i will post those here soon!


----------



## Jacco (Dec 18, 2007)

*Number of Puzzles:* 5

*Favorite Puzzle:* 3x3

*Hardest Puzzle for You:* 5x5

*Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* 3x3 25th Anniversary (bought 23-10-2007 at *13:37* )

*Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* 5x5 eastsheen (currently fell apart, going to reassemble it tomorrow)

*List of All Puzzles:*

3x3 25th Anniversary
3x3 25th Anniversary
3x3 Keychain
4x4 25th Anniversary
5x5 EastSheen (actually 100 cubies :/ )


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 18, 2007)

*Number of Puzzles:* 5 with 2 more on the way

*Favorite Puzzle:* 5x5

*Hardest Puzzle for You:* 5x5

*Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* 3x3 25th Anniversary Edition (I think, but bought it somewher between October and November of this year) 

*Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Megaminx and White D.I.Y 3x3 kit ordered and on the way.

*List of All Puzzles:*

2x2 Keychain (EastSheen )
2x2 Eastsheen
3x3 25th Anniversary
4x4 EastSheen
5x5 EastSheen
(On the way) Megaminx
(On the way) White D.I.Y 3x3 kit


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 18, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 11
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: None of them are "hard" but as far as time wise probably the 5x5.
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's 4x4
List of All Puzzles:
(3) Rubik's 3x3s
(3) Off brand 3x3s 
Rubik's 4x4
Eastsheen 5x5
Eastsheen 4x4
Eastsheen 2x2


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

*Number of Puzzles:* 4, with 6 more on the way.

*Favorite Puzzle:* 3x3x3.

*Hardest Puzzle for You:* 4x4x4 (faster than 5x5x5, but still harder).

*Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* 3x3 25th Anniversary Edition, must have had it for 4-5 years...?
*
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Apart from the 6 new ones ordered 11 days ago, my 5x5x5.

*List of All Puzzles:*
Currently in my possession:
1. 3x3x3 25th Anniversary Edition Rubik's cube
2. 3x3x3 25th Anniversary Edition Rubik's cube
3. 4x4x4 Rubik's Revenge
4. 5x5x5 Rubik's Professor

On the way:
1. 2x2x2
2. 2x2x2
3. 3x3x3
4. 3x3x3
5. 4x4x4
6. 5x5x5


Woo for two of everything, except for my 4 3x3x3's!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 18, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 27
Favorite Puzzle: 5x5
Hardest Puzzle: none are hard, just some take longer
Old Puzzle Owned: Rubiks Store cube (broke with vegetable oil)
Newest Puzzle Owned: Giant 3x3, japanese 2x2, newest cube4you DIY, black cube4you diy.

List of all Puzzles:
Rubiks DIY
3 Rubiks Store
4 Cube4You DIY
2 broken Giant Cubes
Grayscale mini cube
ES 2x2x2
Japanese Rubik's 2x2x2 (big one)
2 ES 4x4x4
Rubik's 4x4x4 old
Studio 4x4x4 retooled
2 ES 5x5x5 (3 if you count an old one with missing pieces)
2 Studio 5x5x5
Store Rubiks 5x5x5
Meffert's 5x5x5
Pyraminx
Square-1
Magic
Master Magic
Megaminx (chinese)


----------



## Pedro (Dec 18, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 13
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 5x5x5
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3 25th anniversary cube and white DIY - bought about august/september 2005
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3 DIYs and an eastsheen 2x2x2 from 9spuzzles - less than a month
List of All Puzzles:
two 5x5x5
one 4x4x4
six 3x3x3
three 2x2x2 (2 rubiks, 1 eastsheen)
one rubik's keychain


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris Hardwick

Number of Puzzles: around 75

Favorite Puzzle: 2 Rubik's 3x3x3 cubes signed by Ernö Rubik

Hardest Puzzle for You: Bandaged 3x3x3 cube and UFO (both of which I can solve, but it takes me hours)

Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): My first ever 3x3x3 cube which is a knockoff cube I got in 1992. My oldest ever purchased cube is a 3x3x3 from July 1998.

Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): I bought a 3x3x3 DIY in September this year.

List of All Puzzles:
Lots of the regular stuff, but my favorites in my collection are

2 Rubik's 3x3x3's autographed by Rubik
Autographed photo of Rubik
Finalist shirt from RWC 2007 autographed by Rubik
autographed cube from 2003 RWC including Jessica Fridrich's and Dan Knights' signatures
Dogic
Rubik's World
Bandaged cube
2x2x3 by Adam Zamora
non-functional 6x6x6 by Rafael Algarin from 2003 RWC
Rubik's Octagon
Rubik's Shells
skewb ball (partial super skewb based on center piece orientation)
sudokube (which I find difficult but fun to solve)
hand made 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5 supercubes
Hand made triangles 3x3x3 supercube
fully silvered cube from 2003 RWC
Rubik's Triamid
9 color per face cube from RWC 2007 (many thanks to Ron)


----------



## Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 150 different puzzles plus 50 different versions plus 150 doubles

Favorite Puzzle: Rubik's Cube

Hardest Puzzle: Nintendo Billion Dollar Barrel (can't solve it without instructions)

Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Original Rubik's Cube 1980 (I think I was one of the first in Western Europe to own a cube)

Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Trillion

List of Puzzles: (only some relatively rare puzzles)
- WC 2003 cube signed by Mr. Rubik, white version
- WC 2007 cube signed by Mr. Rubik
- Polytechnika Rubik's Cube <1981
- some clone Domino cube
- mini Magics
- Pillow cube
- 6 snake versions
- Gripple
- Octahedron
- Popeye 2x2
- Hungarian and English version of Globe
- Orbix
- Rubik's Hat
- mini Missing Link
- Tricky Disky 3 and Tricky Disky 4


----------



## FU (Dec 23, 2007)

Number of Puzzles: 8 (Of which there are 4 unique types)
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3 Rubik's
Hardest Puzzle for You: 5x5x5 Rubik's (stiff)
Old Puzzle Owned: 3x3x3 Rubik's
Newest Puzzle Owned: 3x3x3 Cube4You Orange DIY
List of all Puzzles:
2x2x2 Eastsheen
3x3x3 Rubik's
3x3x3 Rubik's 25th Anniversary
3x3x3 Rubik's Keychain
3x3x3 Cube4You Orange DIY
4x4x4 Eastsheen
4x4x4 Rubik's
5x5x5 Rubik's


----------



## David Pritts (Dec 23, 2007)

4 -- 3x3x3 Rubik's brand
1 -- 4x4x4 Rubik's
1 -- 4x4x4 Eastsheen (not sure where it is)
1 -- Mefferts Megaminx (missing 2 pieces 
1 -- Square 1


----------



## cwdana (Aug 17, 2008)

*OnOff Topic: Your Cube Collection*

How many do you have? I feel my collection is borderline 'too much'. But I'm sure there must be secret hoarders of cubes. 

Answer the poll, or reply with the breakdown. 

Here's mine:

2x2s: 6
3x3s: 11 (I think...)
4x4s: 5
5x5s: 6
6x6s: 1
7x7s: 1

Sq1: 1
Megaminx: 1
Snake: 1


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2008)

i have 3 3x3's a 2x2, and a broken 4x4.

I am buying a new 4x4 and a 5x5.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2008)

my puzzles
10 3x3s (mainly type a and storeboughts)
5 2x2s (all ES)
3 4x4s (2 ES one mefferts clone)
2 5x5 (v-cube and ES)
1 6x6
1 7x7
12? magics (i break them easily)
2 MM (one rubik's another I created from dead magics)
2 megaminx (mefferts and PVC)
1 pyraminx
1 void cube

custom puzzles
2 2x2x6
1 cubic 3x3x5
3 extended 3x3x5
1 2x2x4
1 1x2x2
5 1x1


----------



## Cube_Noob (Aug 17, 2008)

3x3 - 2 (one is old and bad, but cool)
4x4- 1 
5x5- 1 (AWEFUL, want a new one) 

eventually i hope to have a collection of 2x2 through 7x7


----------



## akidnamedjack (Aug 17, 2008)

I have 16. So i just sneaked into the 15-25 group. 


2x2- 1 (ES)
3x3- 7 [4 store bought, 3 DIYs (A, D, and rubiks.com)]
4x4- 3 (Rubik's, ES, and a picture cube)
5x5- 1 (ES) 
Megaminx- 1
Pyraminx- 1
Gordian's Knot- 1
Magic- 1


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 17, 2008)

~30 3x3's. I only use about 10 of them max. 4 4x4's. 4 5x5's. 3 2x2's. 3 megaminxs. 1 pyraminx. 2 square-1's. 1 4-layer square-1. 1 7x7. 1 6x6. 2 magics. I have more but i can't remember.


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 17, 2008)

6-3x3
1-4x4
"1"-2x2,5x5 (shared with a friend)


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> ~30 3x3's. I only use about 10 of them max. 4 4x4's. 4 5x5's. 3 2x2's. 3 megaminxs. 1 pyraminx. 2 square-1's. 1 4-layer square-1. 1 7x7. 1 6x6. 2 magics. I have more but i can't remember.



THats a lot of 3x3's


----------



## Jason Baum (Aug 17, 2008)

2x2x2: 6
3x3x3: 50+, maybe more
4x4x4: 8
5x5x5: 5
6x6x6: 1
7x7x7: 1
Square 1: 1
Megaminx: 1
Magic: 2
Skewb: 1
Skewb Ultimate: 1
Pyraminx: 1
UFO: 3
Revolution: 1 (does this even count as a puzzle?)
Plus I have some random stuff like Backspin and Rubik's World. My 3x3x3 collection is pretty huge I think


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 17, 2008)

2x2: 1 ES
3x3: 7(four storebought, 1 pre-25th cube, 1 c4y type A, 1 "pursuit of happyness magic cube puzzle" which smells funny and i accidentally glued it solid with the stuff from inside of glowsticks[it was cool while it glowed])
4x4: 1-2, ES is mine, i share a Rubiks with a friend
5x5: 2, ES and a rubiks with a broken corner piece
Clock: 1, it was a present.
snake: 1, its not rubik's brand, it is about twice the size of your standard snake. it was my brother's. its very stiff.
megaminx: 1-ish, its shared with a friend.

lol thats 15 exactly if you count the shared cubes as whole.


----------



## crabs!!! (Aug 17, 2008)

4 3X3 (1 old type A, 1 New Type F, and 2 Storeboughts)
I will have 2 2x2s and 4x4s when I finally find a store around me that stocks them


----------



## shidonii (Aug 17, 2008)

2x 2x2x2 - White eastsheen and broken black eastsheen
4x 3x3x3 -Two Old Type A's and 2 YUGA's
1x 4x4x4 - Black ES 4x4
2x 5x5x5 - White ES and Pre retooling rubik's.
And other various competition puzzles


----------



## shelley (Aug 17, 2008)

I can see 17 from where I'm currently sitting. Wait, a calendar cube makes that 18. I also have a small collection that's currently in storage, and I haven't seen those puzzles in a while. Those were mostly promotional cubes with logos picked up from various career fairs and other events, as well as an old Rubik's Snake, a 1982 4x4 and a Mefferts 5x5.

Puzzles currently in my field of vision:
2x2: 2
3x3: 8 (three of which I really use, one I'm trying to break in, and the rest are crap)
4x4: 2
5x5: 1
Sq-1: 1
Siamese cube: 1
Calendar cube: 1
Megaminx: 1
Alexander's Star: 1

EDIT: I see two more! One's a truncated 3x3 cube, another is a custom picture cube. Yeah, I have too many cubes.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 17, 2008)

Let's only count what's in my room!

5 2x2s
24 3x3s
8 4x4s (yes)
5 5x5s
3 magics
1 mastermagic
2 6x6s
2 7x7s
4 Sq-1
2 4-layer Sq-1s
2 pyraminxes
4 Rainbow Cubes
6 keychain 3x3
3 megaminxes

You haven't seen what's outside of my room!


----------



## Lewis (Aug 17, 2008)

*Number of Puzzles:* 30 ?
*Favorite Puzzle*: Megaminx
*Hardest Puzzle for You*: 5x5x5
*Old Puzzle Owned* (by purchase date): Rubik's 3x3x3 (2001)
*Newest Puzzle Owned* (by purchase date): Platypus (22 august 2008)
*List of All Puzzles*:
Eastsheen 2x2, 4x4, 5x5
3x3x3 x3
Pyraminx
Tetraminx
Megaminx x2
Rainbow Cuboctahedron
Impossiball
Magic
Master Magic
Rubik's 4x4x4
Skewb
Snake
Keyring 3x3x3
Keyring Snake
Mini 2x2x2
Fused 2x2x2's
Calendar Cube
Jackpot/Platypus
Sudoku cube
Tic tac toe cube
Square-1
Siamese 3x3x3's (Home-made)
Cuboctahedron (Home-made from 3x3x3)
IQ139 Puck


----------



## Rosson91 (Aug 17, 2008)

2x2x2: 1
3x3x3: 11( one of them is a supercube and another one is a siamese
4x4x4:1
5x5x5: 1
Megaminx: 2
Magic: 1( broken)


----------



## MistArts (Aug 17, 2008)

2x2x2: 2 (ES, ES)
3x3x3: 1 (Store bought Rubik's)
4x4x4: 3 (Rubik's, ES, ES)
5x5x5: 1 (ES)
Pyraminx: 1 (Meffert's)
Plex-Ball: 2 (FedEx)
Flip-side: 1 (ThinkFun)


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 17, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> 3x3x3: 50+,



:O

3x3: 1 (or maybe 2)
5x5: 1
Megaminx: 1

You guys spend way too much money on cubez. waaaayy too much


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 17, 2008)

31 2x2's
5 3x3's
1 4x4
1 5x5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2008)

2x2x2: 2
3x3x3: 24
4x4x4: 3 (I think I need more of these!)
5x5x5: 6
6x6x6: 2
7x7x7: 2
Magic: 3
Master Magic: 2
Square-1: 1
Megaminx: 2
Pyraminx: 2
UFO: 3
Clock: 1
Alexander's Star: 1

I swear I'm not a puzzle collector ... well ... umm ...


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 17, 2008)

wow! an alexander's star!!!


----------



## alexc (Aug 17, 2008)

2x2: 1
3x3: 9
4x4: 2
5x5: 1
7x7: 1
Snake: 1
15 puzzle: 1
Total: 16

Not really that many.


----------



## cwdana (Aug 17, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> 2x2x2: 6
> 3x3x3: 50+, maybe more



Jason wins for 3x3

and, for 2x2?:



ShadenSmith said:


> 31 2x2's
> 5 3x3's
> 1 4x4
> 1 5x5



Nice.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2008)

1 Rubik's 2x2
1 Rubik's 2x2 Pocket cube(2 colors w/ monkey)
1 Eastscheen 2x2 (white)
4 Rubik's 3x3's(storebought)
-2 of them are siamese now, though
1 CRAPPY square-1(have not even bothered to solve)
1 Speedstack w/ mat(2-gen, blue mat)
1 "Speedsolving the Cube" by Dan Harris(book)
3 3x3 sticker sets(pvc)
1 3x3 sticker set(transparent)
1 white DIY(not sure what type) from cube4you
1 Rubik's 4x4 (not bad, but locks up)
1 Chinese Megaminx(10 dollar one from c4y)
1 Chinese Pyraminx(8 dollar one from c4y---HORRIBE-DON"T BUY)
1 Transparent Blue DIY
1 V-Cube 5x5
1 V-Cube 7x7
1 Rubik's Revolution(so pointless)
1 binderfull of papers
2 'Spare Parts' ziploc bags

All this cubing=priceless


----------



## Escher (Aug 17, 2008)

one good white type (a) 3x3, one shitty black type (a) (mk.III?), one decent 2x2. i am put to shame by some of these people


----------



## Brett (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm worse.

My collection
(1) 4x4x4


----------



## Cuber2112 (Aug 18, 2008)

2x2: 1 eastsheen
3x3: 6 (7 if you count a broken one)
4x4: 3 ES and 2 Rubiks
5x5: 2 ES and Rubiks

12 or 13 total


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 18, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> 31 2x2's
> 5 3x3's



Rofl. Yes. Should that one cube even count as a 2x2? A variation perhaps?

Number of Puzzles: 26
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: All about equal?
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's Snake
List of All Puzzles:

Standard 3x3: 10
Sudocube: 1
Collectors Cubes: 2 (salty dog 3x3, EPGY 3x3)
5x5: 3
4x4: 1
2x2: 1
Triameese cube: 1
Cube in a Jar: 1
Gold cube: 1
Megaminx: 1
Square-1: 1
Snake: 1
Keychain: 1
3x1x1: 1 in progress out of old cube pieces


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 18, 2008)

Assembled:
1 2x2
3 White 3x3 DIY's 
1 Storebought 3x3
1 ES 4x4
1 Rubik's 5x5
1 Square-1
1 Megaminx which I lost somehow

Disassembled:
3 Storebought 3x3's
2 Rubik's 4x4's
1 Pyraminx
1 Magic
1 Keychain cube

17 puzzles. Wow, I didn't really notice how many I have.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 18, 2008)

cwdana said:


> Jason Baum said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2: 6
> ...



dan knights wins at 3x3s. when he went on oprah he already had close to 100, and he came away with 200 more. the video is on his channel, but he has made it private for some reason.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 18, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > 31 2x2's
> ...



Okay, I revised it.

30 2x2's
1 Bastardized 2x2


----------



## Ton (Aug 18, 2008)

to much 
2x2:>25
3x3:>250 all kinds , about 100 Official rubiks types
4x4:>20 
5x5:18
6x6:2
7x7:2
nxm types>50
Skew types>25
Other twisty>100
Other flast puzzles slide/magic:>75

I did not count my doubles and 3x3 in stock...


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 18, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



That messed up one was my favorite though.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 18, 2008)

Let's see, an ES 2x2, Rubik's 2x2, Rubik's Harry Potter (don't ask if you expect a decent response) 2x2, a white DIY 3x3, 3 storebought 3x3 (2 of which have broken cores), 2 OMG-they-suck 3x3 that are overly large (like, they're bigger than my Rubik's 5x5), 2 Rubik's 4x4 (one center is broken), 1 Rubik's 5x5 (a center is in Dan Dzoan's cube), 1 ES 5x5 (the yellow center cap has apparently evaporated in my friends car). 13 total.


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Aug 18, 2008)

2x2- 3- 2 ES 1 rubiks 
3x3 - 25- a few store cubes DIY's a giant cube and a soduko cube
4x4- 6 - 1 rubiks the rest are ES. One is broken (core broke)
5x5- 3- ES rubiks and V cube
6x6-1 
7x7-1
Square-1 - 4 - 2 DIY 2 orginal
4 layer square-1 (super square-1) - 1
Clock -1 
Megaminx -2 - mefferts and chinese megaminx
Pyraminx -2 - mefferts and some random 1
Magic -1
Master Magic-1 
Rubiks Revolution - 1- along with Jason, does this count?
Rubiks UFO-1 
Alexanders Star-1


----------



## MistArts (Aug 18, 2008)

Rama said:


> Number of Puzzles: 7
> Favorite Puzzle: 5x5x5
> Hardest Puzzle for You: 2x2x2 one mistake and you'll get a bad solve.
> Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): *June/Juli 2004 Snoopy 3x3 clone cube*.
> ...



Sorry for bumping this thread as it's related to a recent one. But where did you get that snoopy cube?


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 18, 2008)

this is my collection for now


----------



## Kian (Aug 18, 2008)

Number of Puzzles: 12
Favorite Puzzle:3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3 July 2007
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2 3x3's, Sq-1, Megaminx June 2008
List of All Puzzles:
5 3x3's (+1 Yankees 3x3 cube) 3 store bought including the yanks cube, 1 type a, 2 type d's
1 2x2 ES
1 4x4 ES
1 5x5 ES
Sq. 1
Megaminx


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Number of puzzles*- 36
*Favorite puzzle-* 3x3 and 4x4
*Hardest puzzle for you*- Square-1 and Brain Twist
*Oldest puzzle owned*- Rubik's 25th Anniversary 3x3 (October 2007)
*Newest puzzled owned*- Magic (August 2008)
*List of all puzzles*-
(3) 2x2's- rubik's, jr, ES
(9) 3x3's- 6 storebought, 1 Type A, E, and D
(2) Keychain 3x3's
(1) Square-1
(1) Gordian's Knot
(3) 4x4's- 2 ES, rubik's
(2) 5x5's- ES, Rubik's
(1) Octogonal Barrel (mod)
(1) Megaminx- Chinese
(1) UFO
(1) Rubik's Snake/Twist
(1) Magic
(1) Rubik's World
(1) Pyraminx
(1) 3x3x1 (mod, extended)
(1) Fifteen Puzzle
(1) Random dollar store puzzle
(1) Brain Twist
(1) Rubik's Brain Racker
(1) Rubik's Revolution
(1) Egg puzzle

(i have a lot of puzzles.... haha )


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 19, 2008)

HelloiamChow said:


> Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx(can't solve - would like to be pointed in the right direction so that I can solve it.)


Try to see it as a multistage 3x3, it is pretty simple (it was for me, like 25 mins from getting to solving)

Number of puzzles: 18(+2)
Favorite puzzle: 3x3
Hardest puzzle for you: Square-1 since I haven't solved parity yet
Oldest puzzle owned: Crap Cube ^^ (August 2007) was cheap but somehow not bad, later about september rubiks 25th
Newest puzzled owned: some 3x3 DIYs (yesterday) for different it was 5x5 and master magic at german open (april 2008)
List of all puzzles:
*2x2:*
Eastsheen
Keychain
*3x3:*
Storebought
Type a (white + black)
Type d (black)
Type e
Rubiks.com DIY
Keychain
*4x4:*
Rubiks
Eastsheen
*5x5:*
Eastsheen
V-cube
*7x7:*
guess it ^^
*chinese Megaminx
Square-1
Rubiks Clock
Master Magic
3x3x5 extended*
+2 (at my girlfriend, she now owns her own Megaminx and 3x3, soon I got her far enough to join a competition)
*my first crap cube
Cuboctahedron*


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's mine:

overall: 34 puzzles
Favourite puzzle: 3x3 and 4x4
Hardest puzzle for me: SQ-1
Oldest puzzle: Whip-It (got it as a gift about 8 years ago; I wasn't even cubing then )
Newest puzzle: Some DIYs (August 2008)


2x2: 2:
1x Eastsheen; 1x built out of an Eastsheen 4x4

3x3: 22:
7x type a DIY (including new type as)
2x Rubik's DIY
1x type d DIY
1x type f DIY
1x glow-in-the-dark DIY
1x transparent DIY
7x store bought cube
1x Big ImageCube
1x Keychain

4x4: 1x Eastsheen

5x5: 1x Eastsheen

6x6: 1x V-Cube

7x7: 1x V-Cube

Megaminx: 1x Chinese

Square-1: 1x Chinese DIY

Pyraminx: 1x Chinese

Magic: 1x
Master Magic: 1x


Other stuff:
1x whip-it


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Aug 19, 2008)

Number of Puzzles: 22
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-2
List of All Puzzles:
2x Eastsheen 2x2
4x cube4you old type 3x3x3
Type e
Eastsheen 4x4
Rubiks 4x4
Megaminx
Rubiks cube with sheeps on it as present from my sister when she was in ireland
Eastsheen 5x5
Rubiks World
2x2x4
3x3x5 Octagon Barrel (extended)
Chess Cube
Cuboctahedron
2 layer square-1
square-2
Star Prism
2x Half truncated cube with corners


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 19, 2008)

Merged the two threads.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Aug 19, 2008)

Number: 11
Favorite: Square-1
Hardest: Megaminx
List:
1. Rubik 4x4x4 (not funtional)
2. Rubik 5x5x5 (not functional)
3. ES 4x4x4
4. ES 5x5x5
5. Square-1 original
6. Square-1 Puzl proz
7. 7 3x3x3 cubes
8. Megaminx
9. Magic
10. V-cube 6x6x6
11. V-cube 7x7x7


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

Number of Puzzles: 
Favorite Puzzle: 2x2x2
Hardest Puzzle for You: 2x2x2
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3-Store Bought Rubik's
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Pyraminx-Meffert's
List of All Puzzles(In order of purchase):
3x3x3-Store Bought Rubik's
4x4x4-Store Bought Rubik's (Broken core)
FlexBall-FedEx
FlexBall-FedEx
Flipside-Thinkfun
2x2x2-EastSheen
4x4x4-EastSheen
5x5x5-EastSheen
4x4x4-EastSheen
2x2x2-EastSheen
Pyraminx-Meffert's

(I've placed orders on Clock, A DIY, D DIY, White 2x2x2 Eastsheen, and keychain 2x2x2)


----------



## cwdana (Aug 19, 2008)

Number of Puzzles: 38 (I think)
Favorite Puzzle: 5x5
Hardest Puzzle for You: 6x6 (and since I haven't solved it yet - Sq-1)
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3-Store Bought Rubik's
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 25th Anniversary 3x3. (On it’s way to me now.)
List of All Puzzles:

2x2s: 5
3x3s: 13 (I think...)
4x4s: 5
5x5s: 6
6x6s: 1
7x7s: 1

Sq1: 1
Megaminx: 1
Snake: 1
Homer Head: 2
Maze 3x3: 1
Sudoku: 1
Pyraminx: 1
Magic: 1

*this is all approx.

At first, I was getting cubes really quickly. I kept seeing all these new, cool puzzles and had to have them. Since then, it’s kind of died down. But the interest is still the same.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Aug 20, 2008)

Number of Puzzles: 4.8
Favorite Puzzle: My Rubik's 4x4x4
Hardest Puzzle for You: Ruik's 5x5x5
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 10/10/07
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 16/8/08
List of All Puzzles:
Rubik's Keychain 3x3
Rubik's 3x3
Rubik's 4x4
Rubik's 5x5
Another Rubik's 3x3 but with a broken core so i guess that's 0.2 minussed off


----------



## Zachary_Wisniewski (Aug 20, 2008)

*Number of puzzles:* 30?

*Favorite puzzle:* At the moment, Pyraminx Crystal

*Hardest puzzle for you: *Backspin

*Oldest puzzle owned:* Rubik's 25th Anniversary 3x3 (October 2005)

*Newest puzzled owned: *Eastsheen 2x2x2 (June 2008)

*List of all puzzles:*
Four Rubik's Cubes
Eastsheen 5x5x5
Rubik's Revenge (Old)
Rubik's Revenge (Retooled)
Eastsheen 4x4x4
Old Pyraminx
Meffert's Anniversary Pyraminx
Braille K-Ball
Meffert's 3D Puzzleball
Chess Puck Puzzle
15 Puzzle
Flip-Side
Square-1
Tetris Cube
Orb-It
Alexander's Star
Meffert's Megaminx
Backspin
Mad Triad
Topspin
Wooden Puzzle #1
Wooden Puzzle #2
Wooden Puzzle #3
2x2x2 Penguin Boy - "George"
2x2x2 Penguin Girl - "Ginny"
Fake Void Cube
Pyraminx Crystal
Tucker's Eastsheen 2x2x2
Rubik's Magic

*Puzzle-related:*
Rubik's Revolution
Magnetic Dice Cube
101 Uses for a Dead Cube


----------



## MistArts (Aug 20, 2008)

Zachary_Wisniewski said:


> *Hardest puzzle for you: *Backspin



That's not hard...It's....intutive


----------



## joey (Aug 20, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Zachary_Wisniewski said:
> 
> 
> > *Hardest puzzle for you: *Backspin
> ...



Aren't most puzzles intuitive in some way :/


----------



## Carson (Aug 20, 2008)

Number of Puzzles: 19
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: I'll get back to you on this.
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Black DIY type A (my 25th anniversary broke.
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2 Square-1's from ebay
List of All Puzzles:
Mefferts 2x2x2
Eastsheen 2x2x2 (2 of them)
Free 2x2x2 from cube4you order (it's horrid)
Rubik's 3x3x3
DIY Type A 3x3x3 (orange, white, black)
DIY Type F 3x3x3 - Black
Keychain 3x3x3
Eastsheen 4x4x4
Rubiks 4x4x4
Eastsheen 5x5x5
cube4you Magic
Walmart Magic
cube4you Masters Magic
cube4you Square-1
2 Square-1's from random ebay seller


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 20, 2008)

i have...
1 rubik's 3x3...


----------



## Zachary_Wisniewski (Aug 21, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Zachary_Wisniewski said:
> 
> 
> > *Hardest puzzle for you: *Backspin
> ...



But it's the hardest puzzle for me.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

Zachary_Wisniewski said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Zachary_Wisniewski said:
> ...



It's drop and replace.


----------



## Zachary_Wisniewski (Aug 21, 2008)

I know how it works. I know how to solve it. It's still the hardest puzzle for me.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 21, 2008)

wouldn't this all be easier if people posted a picture of their collection?


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> wouldn't this all be easier if people posted a picture of their collection?



Not everyone has a camera


----------



## Clgfive (Sep 9, 2008)

Number of Puzzles: 10
Favorite Puzzle: Cube4you 3x3x3 White DIY (a) Original
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Black On White 1990 Rubik's Cube
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Chinese Megaminx
List of All Puzzles:
Black On White 1990 Rubik's Cube
NE Patriots Rubik's Cube
2008 Rubik's Cube
Rubik's Revenge
Eastsheen 2x2x2 White
Eastsheen 5x5x5 Black
Cube4you 3x3x3 White DIY (a) Original
Chinese Megaminx
15 Puzzle
Cast Disk


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Number of Puzzles:* 35ish
*Favorite Puzzle(s):* Screw/spring Eastsheen 2x2x2, Rubiks.com assembly cube, V-Cube 5, Edison 3x3x3, I can't decide 
*Hardest Puzzle for You:* "four color cube" I suppose
*Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* 2006 standard Rubik's cube
*Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Void Cube
*List of All Puzzles:*
[what I can think of]
4 ES 2x2x2s
13 3x3x3s [including As, B, Ds, C, Es, rubiks.com, Joy Cube, Edison, 2 Studio cubes, walmart cubes, and the four color cube]
2 PVC megaminx [white and black]
Rubik's Magic
2 Rubik's 4x4x4s
Rubik's 5x5x5
2 ES 4x4x4s
2 ES 5x5x5s
2 Pyraminx [white and transparent]
Giant Picture cube
keychain cube
square-1
V-Cube 5, 6, and 7
Void Cube,
mysterious brand tiled 4x4x4,
[and 1 dismantled Rubik's 2x2x2, haha]


----------



## toast (Sep 9, 2008)

Number of Puzzles:11
Favorite Puzzle(s):Storeboght cube that I love 
Hardest Puzzle for You: Sudokube
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):These are all relatively new...
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):Eastsheen 5x5
List of All Puzzles:
Type D w/ A core
Type A w/ D core
Storebought cube sanded(<3)
New storebought
Fused siamese cube
Eastsheen 2x2
Eastsheen 4x4
Eastsheen 5x5
Rubik's 4x4
Sudokube
Rubik's pen


----------



## Mr. E (Sep 10, 2008)

Number of Puzzles: 7
Favorite Puzzle:5x5
Hardest Puzzle for You:4x4
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):Winter 2008
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):Last Week
List of All Puzzles:
2x2 Eastsheen
3x3 Rubics
3x3 DIY Type A
3x3 DIY Type D
4x4 Rubics
5x5 Rubics
5x5 Eastsheen
(7x7 V-cube hopefully when price drops)


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 10, 2008)

Number of Puzzles: 11
Favourite Puzzle: Rubiks 25th Annyversary 3x3x3
Old Puzzle Owned: December 07
New Puzzle Owned: early September 08
List of all Puzzles:
2x2x2 Eastsheen A2f
3x3x3 Type A II
3x3x3 Type C
3x3x3 Type E
3x3x3 Type F
3x3x3 Rubiks Speedcube
3x3x3 Rubiks 25th Annyversary
4x4x4 Rubiks
5x5x5 V5
6x6x6 V6
7x7x7 V7


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Number of Puzzles: 600
Favorite Puzzle: 3X3X3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Bicube/banadged cube
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Rubik's 3x3, 12th august 2007
Newest Puzzle Owned: self made 3x3x5
List of All Puzzles:
7 3x3 keychain
1 siamese 3x3 keychain
5 medium sized 3x3 cube
1 3x3x5(extended) medium sized cube
1 2x2 ice cube
1 2x2 rubik's
2 2x2 eastsheen
1 3x3 insta cube
2 3x3 rubik's
2 3x3 unknown storeboughts
2 3x3 $1 tiled storeboughts
550 3x3 DIY
1 sudoku cube
5 3x3 picture/number cube
2 big 3x3 (9cm++)
1 siamese 3x3
1 triamese 3x3
1 4x4 eastsheen
2 4x4 clown brand
1 4x4 fake eastsheen brand
1 4x4 Rubik's brand
1 5x5 eastsheen
1 5x5 rubik's
1 square-1/cube-21
1 Bicube/banadged cube
1 Shiny pyraminx
1 normal pyraminx
2 3x3 sphere
1 rubik's snake/twist
1 rubik's magic

This post made me realise that i have exactly 600 puzzles in all.


----------



## Raffael (Oct 15, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> Number of Puzzles: 600
> ...
> *550 3x3 DIY*
> ...



may I ask what you need that many 3x3's for?
Insane Multi-bld-attempts?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

sell. cube marathon. For fun.
i'm an insane cube collector.
May make a chair of cubes or something one day and put as my picture.
i'm too lazy to update my picture currently.


----------



## Winston (Oct 15, 2008)

Number of puzzles:12
Favorite puzzle:V-cube 5
Hardest puzzle for you:Megaminx
Oldest puzzle owned:Rubik's 3x3x3, September 2007
List of all puzzles:
1 Rubik's 3x3x3 keychain cube
2 Rubik's 3x3x3 storebought cube
2 Cube4you Type A DIY 3x3x3 cube
1 Japanese Speedcubing Kit
1 Rubik's Revenge
1 Eastsheen 4x4x4 cube
1 Rubik's Professor
1 V-cube 5
1 V-cube 7
1 Megaminx


Still working on expanding my collection


----------



## byu (Jan 17, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 6
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3 DIY Type A
Hardest Puzzle for You: 4x4x4
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): old storebought 3x3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3 DIY Type A
List of All Puzzles:
Old storebought 3x3x3
Storebought 3x3x3
Rubik's brand 4x4x4
Rubik's Sphere
Rubik's Magic
3x3x3 DIY Type A


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 12
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3 DIY Type A
Hardest Puzzle for You: dunno, but 7 takes the longest
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): storebought 3x3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): megaminx and pyraminx (received both at same time)

*Cubic puzzles*
ES 2
DIY type A
Storebought 3x3x3
Calendar cube
keychain 3x3x3 (japanese, tight and way too small (about the size of a cubie on a normal Rubik's cube). it does react good to silicone)
Rubik's 4x4x4
ES 4
ES 5
V-cube 6
V-cube 7

*non-cubic puzzles*
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Sister (and I still don't understand that one)

A friend ordered a square 1 for me when he was buying something at DX
but it's not in yet


----------



## minsarker (Jan 17, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 10
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 5x5x5
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): old rubiks 3x3x3 (8 years ago)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 5x5x5 Eastsheen
List of All Puzzles:
Old Rubiks 3x3x3
Rubiks 3x3x3 (broken)
Rubiks 3x3x3 (favorite)
Unopened Rubiks 3x3x3 (coming)
Rubik's brand 4x4x4
Eastsheen 2x2x2
Eastsheen 4x4x4
Eastsheen 5x5x5
Keychain 3x3x3
Chinese Sphere

I got the eastsheens and the rubiks unopened one all for free online and i bought a rubiks 3x3x3 and the rubiks 4x4x4 in a buy one get one deal!


----------



## Bryan (Jan 17, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: Around 100
Favourite Puzzle: Rubik's 2007 World 3x3x3 autographed by Erno Rubik
Old Puzzle Owned: December 03 - 3x3x3
New Puzzle Owned: early 2009 - 3x2x1 by Scott Bernard
Hardest Puzzle: Astrolabacus
List of all Puzzles:
Atomic Kaos, 
Babylon Tower, 
Skewb Diamond, 
Rubik's UFO, 
Cmetrik Too, 
Turnstile, 
Brainstring, 
Russian Gripple,
Gordian Knot, 
Dogic II, 
Cmetrik Too Hard, 
Rainbow Masterball, 
Meffert's Creative Puzzle Ball, 
Gripple, 
Cmetrik, 
Missing Link, 
Tricky Disky, 
Rubik's Card game, 
Rubik's 5x5x5, 
3-arm Tricky Disky, 
Rubik's 4x4x4,
Uriblock, 
Rotos, 
Rubik's XV, 
Dogic, 
3-wing Roundy, 
V-Cubes 7x7x7, 
V-Cubes 6x6x6, 
Lockout, 
Octahedron, 
Rubik's Maze, 
Rubik's Rabbit, 
Domino (Groove),
Braintwist, 
Rubik's Revolution, 
Spinout, 
Impossiball, 
Rubik's Rings, 
Whip-it, 
Rainbow Cube, 
Chromo Ball, 
Vasdez 2x2x2, 
Rubik's Ice Cube, 
Planets, 
Wisdom Ball, 
K-Ball, 
Rubik's Snake, 
Skewb, 
Flip-side,
Billiard Bob's 9-Ball, 
Missing Link, 
Orb-it, 
Rubik's Snake, 
Backspin, 
Fifteen, 
Topspin, 
Rubik's UFO, 
Switchback, 
Super Square-1,
Great Gears, 
Enigma, 
Skewb Ultimate, 
Inversion, 
Crossteaser, 
Row by Row, 
Cube-21, 
Pyraminx Crystal, 
Trillion, 
Rack'em Up, 
Gerdig UFO, 
Kibble Cube, 
Rubik's magic, 
Helicopter Cube, 
Evil Twin, 
2x2x1, 
Biohazard, 
Brain-chek, 
Platypus autographed by Uwe Meffert,
Master Magic, 
Rubik's Clock, 
Square-1, 
Eastsheen 2x2x2, 
3x3x3, 
Eastsheen 4x4x4, 
5x5x5,
V-Cube 5x5x5, 
Megaminx, 
Pyraminx, 
Magic, 
Skewb,
Rubik's Studio Cube,
Rubik's Icon,
Nintendo Barrel, 
Nintendo Barrel, 
Pyramorphinx, 
Black Saturn, 
Dogic, 
Astrolabacus, 
Pepsi Can, 
Rubik's Shells, 
Smart Alex, 
Massage Ball, 
Alexander's Star,
Bump Cube,
Void Cube


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 17, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: +-100
Favorite Puzzle: 5x5 vcube and E-cube (electronic)
Hardest Puzzle for You: square 1 ( still don't get the notation:confused
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 4x4 rubik's revenge Mai 2008
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): black new tiled megaminx (c4y)
List of All Puzzles:
around 50 3x3 DIYs (+- all types from c4y, won't list them all)
Rubik's cube (boxed xD)
Rubik's cube (with textured tiles)
Rubik's cube (original stickers)
Rubik's Icon
Rubik's Revenge
Rubik's Professor
Rubik's Ice Cube

Japanese Speedcubing Kit
15 dianshengs (222,333)
15 type A's
JSK clone (c4y) black and white
...blablabla

Impossiball
Homer 2x2 Cube
Orbit (Original Package)
5 megaminxes ( mefferts tiled...)
Tower of babel
Skewb
Skewb Ultimate
2x Cheap Pyramorphix
Mefferts Pyraminx
Black and white Sq1
4layer White Sq 1
Pyraminx Crystal
Barrel cube (octagon?)
2 Sphere 3x3's

V cube 5x5 (white and black)
V cube 6x6 (white and black)
V cube 7x7 (white and black)

Mefferts 4x4 (Black and White)

4x esheen 2x2's
4x esheen 4x4's
4x esheen 5x5's

Void Cube
Rubik's Mirror Blocks (bump cube)

3 Joy cube Black
1 Edison Cube Black

Rubik's Clock Matchbox

Huge 3x3 cube

E-Cube Blue (ownzz)

3x3 gifts from friends ( Asterix and Obelix cube...)


----------



## minsarker (Jan 17, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> Number of Puzzles: +-100
> Favorite Puzzle: 5x5 vcube and E-cube (electronic)
> Hardest Puzzle for You: square 1 ( still don't get the notation:confused
> Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 4x4 rubik's revenge Mai 2008
> ...



Why do you need MANY copies of the same cube? I dont understand, are they cheap where you live?

Isnt a typical DIY like 15 USD? And why does that other guy have 550 DIYs

You guys must be rich or have been cubing so long that you accumulated so many cubes~!

I wish I was you!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 17, 2009)

minsarker said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > Number of Puzzles: +-100
> ...


the guy with 550 cubes sells them


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 17, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> minsarker said:
> 
> 
> > Pietersmieters said:
> ...



I love DIY's


----------



## Lewis (Jan 17, 2009)

*Number of Puzzles:* 43
*Favorite Puzzle:* Can't decide
*Hardest Puzzle for You: *Square-1
*Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Skewb
*Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Mirror Blocks (17/01/2009)
*List of All Puzzles:*
White EastSheen 2x2x2
Black Eastsheen 2x2x2
White EastSheen 4x4x4
Black Eastsheen 4x4x4
White EastSheen 5x5x5
Black Eastsheen 5x5x5
3x 3x3x3's (1 White, 2 Black)
Pyraminx
2x Megaminx
Calendar Cube
Impossiball
Clock
Snake
Magic
2x Master Magic
Square-1
Super square-1
2x Keychain 3x3
1x1x1
1x1x1 Pyramid
Platypus
Mirror blocks
Ultimate Cube
3x3 Super Cube
Some weird cube with letters on it
Shepherd's cube
set of 4 fused 2x2x2's
2x Skewb
Tetraminx
Tic-tac-toe cube
Sudoku Cube
Siamese Cubes
3x3x3 Cuboctahedron
Rainbow Cuboctahedron
Keychain Snake

I think I may have posted in this thread before a while ago, but I've got a lot more puzzles since then and modified some into new puzzles.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 17, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 07
Favorite Puzzle: Megaminx
Hardest Puzzle for You: N/A
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Old (original) Magic Cube *BROKEN*
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Megaminx
List of All Puzzles:
Broken 3x3x3 anniversary
3x3x3 anniversary
Broken 3x3x3 Magic Cube *original*
Chinese Megaminx
2x2x2 Rubik's pocket
Siamese
Extended 3x3x5


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 18, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 8
Favorite Puzzle: famwealth DIY modded cube
Hardest Puzzle for You: siamese cube(tony fisher type)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): famweath DIY
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): springless 1$ cube(beastly!)
List of All Puzzles:
rubik's storebought (25 ans)
modded famwealth DIY*
speingless 1$ cube
famwealth siamese(tony fisher type)*
massage ball(OTTO WU 7-Color Magic Puzzle)
1x1x1*
1x1x2*
1x1x3*


*=puzzles made by myself












P.S. i dont really own any type DIYs, i only borrow it from my friends
the only diy i have is the modded diy


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 18, 2009)

Number of puzzles: 11
Favorite: Type C 3x3!!!!! Words cannot express how much I love this puzzle.
Hardest: Square-1
Oldest: 4x4 and 2x2 (same order)
Newest: Void cube
List of all puzzles:
3x3 Type A
3x3 Type C
2x2
4x4
5x5
7x7
Keychain cube
Skewb
Pyraminx
Square-1
Void cube


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 18, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 16 (there are others but they are not with me)
Favorite Puzzle: ES 4x4 (new)
Hardest Puzzle for You: Motorola 3x3, it moves terribly xD V-cube takes the longest though
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's 4x4
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2 square-1s (white and black), 1 black type C 3x3, 1 white type A 3x3, 6 black type A 3x3s, ES 4x4

Cubic puzzles:
ES 2x2
2 ES 4x4s
6 Black type A's
Motorola 3x3
Rubik's DIY
White type A
V-cube 5x5
White Square-1
2 Black square-1s
Rubik's 4x4 (not fully stickered)
Transparent type B 3x3
Black type A with rubik's corners
Black Type C

non-cubic puzzles:


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 18, 2009)

*Number of Puzzles:* 22 
*Favorite Puzzle:* violet c4y brand 3x3x3 DIY cube
*Hardest Puzzle for You:* megaminx (since it doesnt turn too well)
*Oldest Puzzle Owned: *a store-bought 3x3x3 from April 2007
*Newest Puzzle Owned: * the 3 c4y brand cubes (arrived Feb 12, 2009)
*List of All Puzzles:*
_~2x2x2~_
rubik's brand x1
black ES x1
_~3x3x3~_
store-bought x6
black rubik's DIY x1
orange puzzleproz DIY x1
red transparent type A x1
c4y brand DIY x3 (porcelain white, violet, green)
c4y type E dian sheng (painted stickers) x1
mini-keychain x3
_~4x4x4~_
rubik's brand x1
white ES x1
_~5x5x5~_
rubik's brand x1
white v-cube 5 x1
_~megaminx~_
black c4y PVC x1
_~rubik's magic~_
red x1


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 18, 2009)

Number of puzzles: 9 + maybe 5 dead puzzles
Currently in my possession are 6 type C DIYs I'm assembling to sell to my cubing club (not mine, but cubing teacher's) and pyraminx and ES 5x5.
Favorite: Meffert's 4x4 (not mine) My favorite that's actually my own is probably my ES4 or type C DIY. I like pyraminx sometimes. I like 5x5, but I want V-Cube rather than my ES. 3x3 stage just suck too much.
Hardest: Square-1 because it is not intuitive (cubing club's). Slowest would be Megaminx or Square-1 or Magic when I mess up badly.
Oldest: random 3x3 parts
Newest: another type C and ES5
List of all puzzles:
3x3 Type A
3x3 Type C
2x2 ES
4x4 ES
5x5 ES
Keychain 2x2 cube
Meffert's Pyraminx
Chinese $5 megaminx.
ES4 and random 3x3 parts

Other Puzzles I have access to:
4x4 Meffert's
4x4 Rubik's
5x5 Rubik's
15 puzzle
Many storebought cubes (RNA)
Broken Magic (c4y red)
Square-1


----------



## VP7 (Jan 18, 2009)

E 2X2
E 4X4
E 5X5
R 3X3 (3)
R 4X4 (2)
R MAGIC
R CLOCK
V 5X5
V 6X6
V 7X7
M 5X5 (OLD)

K-BALL


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 119
Favorite Puzzle: pyraminx
Hardest Puzzle for You: i hate skewb ultimate
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): a really deadly old pyraminx thing and a 80s cube
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): a 3x3 that's kind of like a maze cube but has a snake on instead. father christmas gave it to me.
List of All Puzzles: ( i have realised i need to cut down)
about 30 DIYs
the same in novelty like 3x3s
recently got lots of dian sheng cubes - 20
4 pyraminxes
2 snakes
3 megaminxes
4 clocks
small keychain cubes v cubes in black and white 5-7
5 magics
2 master magics
fused cubes
jumbo cube
void cube
bump cube 
skewb
skewb ultimate
siamese cube
3x3x5
octagon cube
hexagon cube
puck puzzles of different types
lots of wooden puzzles
5 different 2x2, mostly eastsheen
3 4x4 eastsheen
4x4 rubik
5x5 eastsheen x 3
5x5 rubik
4 x square 1


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 18, 2009)

Charlie, you have far too much money and/or puzzles. You basically own five of every puzzle that I want one of in the near-ish future.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Jan 18, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 9
Favorite Puzzle: V-cube 5x5
Hardest Puzzle for You: sq-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): rubik's 4x4 retooled (2 years ago)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): V-cube 5x5 (3 months ago)
List of All Puzzles:

1 chinese megaminx
1 V-cube 5x5
1 magics
1 Eastsheen 2x2
1 4x4 rubik's retooled
1 square 1
1 old storebought 3x3
1 new storebought 3x3
1 eastsheen 5x5


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Charlie, you have far too much money and/or puzzles. You basically own five of every puzzle that I want one of in the near-ish future.



which in particular are you after? i can post you something if you like!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 19, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie, you have far too much money and/or puzzles. You basically own five of every puzzle that I want one of in the near-ish future.
> ...




6 V-cubes will be sufficient, thank you (that's two of each).

I expect them to have arrived by tomorrow.
=P


----------



## jcuber (Jan 19, 2009)

Number of puzzles:14
Favorite puzzle: V5
Hardest puzzle for you: V7
Oldest puzzle owned: Rubik's storebought (broken)
Newest puzzle owned: storebought 3x3 (missing one corner and one edge, given to me by a friend for piece salvaging)
List of all puzzles:
2 storebought 3x3 (one broken)
1 white old type a
1 black old type a
1 black type c
1 rubiks.com DIY
1 ES 2x2
1 ES 4x4
1 Rubiks 2x2
1 Rubiks revenge 4x4
1 Rubiks professor 5x5 (broken)
1 black V5
1 black V6
1 black V7


----------



## SRV (Jan 19, 2009)

Number of Puzzles:6
Favorite Puzzle:3x3 storebought(broken in as hell, no DIYs)
Hardest Puzzle for You:7x7
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):2007(a crappy 3x3)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):10-01-2009(7x7)
List of All Puzzles:
3x3
3x3
3x3
4x4
5x5
7x7


----------



## Escher (Jan 19, 2009)

number of puzzles : 11

favourite (UK spelling) puzzle: right this minute, 4x4, but even thats dying (im getting a puzl speedcube probably tomorrow, so i counted that and that will likely become my favourite).

hardest puzzle for you : pyraminx, but i havent actually touched it yet (damn you jude!), therefore i dont know how to solve it, and its the hardest!

oldest puzzles owned (by date): (may 2008) rubiks studio cube
newest puzzle owned: puzl.co.uk speedcube (i dont even have it here yet) (16/01/09)

list of all puzzles

pyraminx
megaminx
mini 2x2
2x2 - eastsheen a2f
3x3 - new type D
3x3 - old type a
3x3 - type a II
3x3 - storebought (manchester cube from uk open!)
3x3 - studio cube
3x3 - puzl.co.uk speedcube
4x4 - old eastsheen

clearly, not enough.


----------



## Liquiddi (Jan 19, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 5 (6)

Favorite Puzzle: Rubik's 5x5x5
Hardest Puzzle for You: V Cube 6
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2006 or something like that.
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Today, 19th january.
List of All Puzzles:
Rubik's Key Chain 3x3x3
Storebought Rubik's 3x3x3
(Rubik's 2x2x2, it literally broke and cannot be fixed)
Rubik's 4x4x4
Rubik's 5x5x5
V Cube 6


----------



## tlm1992 (Jan 31, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 7
Favorite Puzzle: Diansheng cube
Hardest Puzzle for You: 5x5x5
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): found it in the attic. must be like 1000 years old
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): diansheng, pyraminx, 26.01.09
List of All Puzzles:
2x2x2: eastsheen
3x3x3: Old cube, Rubik's, Diansheng
4x4x4: Eastsheen
5x5x5: Eastsheen
Pyraminx


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 31, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 18
Favorite Puzzle: 5x5 Eastsheen
Hardest Puzzle for You: Sudoku Cube
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): about 1999 I guess
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): V-Cube 7, 31.01.2009 (Today!Yeah!!!!)
List of All Puzzles:
2x2x2: Eastsheen
3x3x3: Rubiks Studio Cube, new storebought RubiksCube, 3 different 
RubiksCubes, KeyChain cube
4x4x4: Rubiks Revenge
5x5x5: Eastsheen
7x7x7: V-Cube
Megaminx
Square-1
Sudoku-Cube
"Magic Cube" (strange puzzle(plastic), has got 4 'arms' and one center...)
wooden snake cube
3 various wooden (cube) puzzles


----------



## Tommie (Feb 14, 2009)

Number of Puzzles:1 + 3 ordered from the web

Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3, i ordered two 3x3x3s DIY ones eastsheen so they`ll be my new favorites, maybe i`ll fuse them to one 3x3x4 or matecube (aka siamese)

Hardest Puzzle for You:5x5x5 i`m about to order, i know you gotta do centers and then its like 3x3x3 but still no experience.
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):Magic Cube, Febuary 02, my first cube.

Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date)robably in two weeks or less hopefully, i`ll get two DIY white eastsheens and one white eastsheen 5x5x5.

List of All Puzzles:
3x3x3
white DIY eastsheen 3x3x3 (order from cube4you.com)
white DIY eastsheen 3x3x3 (ordered from cube4you.com)
white eastsheen 5x5x5 (ordered from cube4you.com)


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 14, 2009)

Tommie said:


> Number of Puzzles:1 + 3 ordered from the web
> 
> Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3, i ordered two 3x3x3s DIY ones eastsheen so they`ll be my new favorites, maybe i`ll fuse them to one 3x3x4 or matecube (aka siamese)
> 
> ...



There's an Eastsheen 3x3?


----------



## person917 (Feb 14, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 22
Favorite Puzzle: zelda rubik's magic mod (homemade)
Hardest Puzzle for You:7x7
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): black rubik's magic just got it today
List of All Puzzles:
black square 1 - turns horrible
black DIY square 1
rubik's 4x4
white eastsheen 4x4
white v cube 5
white v cube 6
white v cube 7
black megaminx
white pyraminx
white eastsheen 2x2
bump cube
white octagon barrel (homemade)
black siamese (homemade)
store bought rubik's 3x3 (chrome colored stickers)
white 3x3 diansheng + type d cubies
black type d (texture tiles)
red 3x3 random 3$ brand - moves horrible, really stiff even after lube
black 3x3 ball
3x3 keychain
reg rubik's magic
black rubik's magic
zelda rubik's magic mod (homemade)
and a box full of random rubik's cube pieces


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 14, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: about 50
Favorite Puzzle: V-Cube 7
Hardest Puzzle for You: I'm rubbish at all of them!
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Poor quality 3x3x3 (Fathers' Day present June 8th 2008)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Type-C 3x3x3 DIY
List of All Puzzles: (purchase order)
Bad 3x3x3
Rubik's 3x3x3
EastSheen 4x4x4
EastSheen Siamese 2x2x2(x2!)
V-Cube 7, white
puzl.co.uk Competition Speedcube
puzl.co.uk Speed Megaminx
Rubik's Manchester United promotional 3x3x3
DealExtreme Type-C DIY (black) sku.16433
DealExtreme Type-C DIY (glow in dark!) sku.16434
PMS "Professional Speed Cube"!!!
EastSheen 2x2x2, white
EastSheen 5x5x5, white
puzl.co.uk Competition Speedcube (white)
Rubik's Twist (Snake)
DealExtreme Type-C DIY (black) sku.16433 (another!)
DealExtreme Type-C DIY (black) sku.16433 (another!)
Oversized polypropylene 3x3x3 (now part of the DethKube project)
Miniature 3x3x3
DealExtreme Type-C DIY (black) sku.16433 (another!)
DealExtreme Type-C DIY (black) sku.16433 (another!)
DealExtreme Type-C DIY (black) sku.16433 (another!)
Meffert's 12-Colour Tiled Megaminx, White
Void Cube
Rubik's Mirror Blocks
Square-1
Nintendo Ten Billion Barrel
Pyraminx
DX PVC Minx
DealExtreme Type-C DIY (transparent pink)
Rubik's promotional 3x3x3 - de-stickered and awaiting new life!
White tiled DX Meffert's clone 4x4x4
Mini DethKube
Rubik's 4x4x4
Meffert's Pyraminx
Skewb
Rubik's Clock
Rubik's Magic
Maru Min1 3x3x3
Another Square-1
Another Square-1
Darth Maul 2x2x2
V-Cube 7, black
V-Cube 6, black
V-Cube 5, black
DX white type c
DX black type c
1x1x1


----------



## Garmon (Feb 14, 2009)

msemtd said:


> DealExtreme Type-C DIY (black)
> DealExtreme Type-C DIY (black)
> DealExtreme Type-C DIY (black)
> DealExtreme Type-C DIY (black)
> ...


You have 6? I ordered 1, and I'm getting a feeling that they're awesome since you have so many?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 14, 2009)

Garmon said:


> You have 6? I ordered 1, and I'm getting a feeling that they're awesome since you have so many?


They're great: they may no be as good as some others but I'm really not qualified to decide! They're cheap and easy to get hold of and they make a good gift for people who express an interest in cubing but don't want to set off on the wrong foot with a crappy cube.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 14, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 7
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Sudokube, but 4x4 is the hardest that I can actually solve
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x5 and Mega(China)minx, by date of purchase, 3x3x5, by date of making. Since I made the 3x3x5, and it didn't come made with the Megaminx, it was technically after it.
List of All Puzzles: (In order of getting them)
3x3 (Crappy)
Sudokube
3x3
4x4
Magic
Megaminx
3x3x5


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 15, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 112
Favorite Puzzle: Cuboctahedron
Hardest Puzzle for You: V-cube 6
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Tantrix
Newest Puzzle Owned: Penguin 2x2x2
List of Puzzles:
Siamese Cube
Chrome Square-1
Rubik's 3x3x3
Magic Sphere
White 3x3x3 (formerly sudokube)
Blank Super Square-1
Magic Cube
Cheap 3x3x3
Rubik's 4x4x4
Super Square-1
Tiled 3x3x3
Chrome 3x3x3
Clear 3x3x3
Square-1
ES 2x2x2
3x3x3 New type A
Rubiks Revolution
Spongebob Cube
Wooden Star thing
Dollar 3x3x3
Rubiks revolution keychain
Snake keychain
Pyraminx
8 Puzzle
15 Puzzle
15 Puzzle
Tic-Tac-Toe Cube
Calendar Cube
Lonpos Pyramid
ES 5x5x5
Magic
Disney Folding Cube-like thing
Keychain 3x3x3
Flip-Side
9-rings puzzle
Ball of Whacks
Master Magic
Rubik's UFO
Snake
15 Puzzle
Quad Cube
Rubik's world
3x3x5 extended
3x3x4 extended
Megaminx
Metal Gear Puzzle
Tangrams
1x1x2
Winnie-the-Pooh 3x3x3
Rocket 3D jigsaw
A different Rocket 3D jigsaw
Tantrix
Broken Magic
Wooden assembly cube
Chinese slide puzzle
Golf jigsaw
1-layer pyraminx
1x1x1
Missing Link
Hoberman Pyramid
Metal Tangly puzzle
Kesh Iq 
1x1x1
Platypus
1x1x1
Bedlam Cube
Broken Pyraminx
Eraser Cube
Extended Cube
KO Labrinth
Forgot the name. But it is sold here: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15093
Cuboctahedron
8 Puzzle
Magic
Sudoku cube

And some more stuff, but im too lazy to post it.


----------



## Guinness (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 29, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 4
Favorite Puzzle: rubik's magic
Hardest Puzzle for You: 5x5
Oldest Puzzle Owned: rubik's 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned: Magic
List of Puzzles:
Rubik's store
magic
es 5x5
DIY square-1
(ES 4x4) my friend leant to me


----------



## BlazingSlow (Apr 12, 2009)

These are the shitty cubes that i can buy from local toy stores. 

I've paid 0.8 $ for each of the cubes in the left side of the picture, and 1 $ for those two in the right, which don't have paper stickers, they have plastic stickers.


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 15, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 19
Favorite Puzzle: Square -1
Hardest Puzzle for You:Square -1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):2004
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 14th may 09
List of All Puzzles:

Rubiks Store Bought x 2
Rubiks Keychain x 2
Square One 
Octagonal Prism / Barrel Cube
3x3x4 Extended
Revolution
Fifteen Puzzle
Tangle
Snake
c4y white cube
Diansheng
Disney Cube
M&M Cube
Office Promo Cube
Eastsheen 2x2
1x1 x2


----------



## Crossed (May 15, 2009)

I've gotten more puzzles after this picture, but my desk looks like hell.


----------



## Cride5 (May 15, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 20
Favourite Puzzle: 3x3 normally, 2x2 for sociable solving 
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1, still not completed it! Edit: Finally completed 
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Unknown 3x3 from the 80s
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Void Cube
List of All Puzzles (order of purchase)

Old skool 80s 3x3 (not Rubiks)
puzl.co.uk speedcube
Type A DIY (gave it away)
mini 2x2
Eastsheen 4x4
Eastsheen 5x5
puzl.co.uk megaminx
Joy 3x3
Edison 3x3
mini 3x3
Eastsheen 2x2
puzl.co.uk Square-1
6x6 Vcube
7x7 Vcube
3x3 Sheep Picture Cube
2x DIY Type C
Void Cube
Silver Mirror Block Cube
Pyraminx
Rubiks Magic


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 15, 2009)

Mines a puzl_co square one too, they are great!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2009)

I have 15 puzzles.

will make a video of them


----------



## soccerking813 (May 15, 2009)

Crossed said:


> I've gotten more puzzles after this picture, but my desk looks like hell.



Damn. How much did all of that cost you? (Including the pizza)


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 15, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 9 (getting DS and pyraminx soon)

Favorite Puzzle: 3x3

Hardest Puzzle for You: Sq1 or Backspin(little brother does it. Yay for him!)

Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's Revolution

Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Sq1 (Soon to be DS)

List of All Puzzles:
3x3 Storebought(GREAT! cuts corners and smooth)
4x4 Storebought(Nice... locks up though)
3x3 M&M Cube (proof that lube is AWESOME)
Rubik's Twist (Snake, not much to be said, don't understand notation)
Square-1(only need to memorize the edge orientation and parity.)
Backspin
Puzzle Tower(only solved once, seems hard to scramble)
Rubik's Revolution (Too loud)
15 Puzzle (Almost forgot!) (ex-girlfriend got it, the one who broke up with me because of my new cubing addiction:confused


----------



## HumungousLake (May 18, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 6
Favorite Puzzle: 1x1
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Square-1
List of All Puzzles:
3x3
4x4
Magic
Disney 3x3
square-1
1x1
square-1


----------



## blade740 (May 18, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: ~75 that I count atm
Favorite Puzzle: Square-1
Hardest Puzzle for You: None of them are really "hard" I don't have a puzzle I can't solve.
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): an old cut-up 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Pink 5x5
List of all puzzles:
20 or so 3x3's
6 5x5's (1 V-cube, 1 rubik's, 2 eastsheen, 1 eastsheen supercube, 1 pink knockoff eastsheen)
5 4x4's (1 eastsheen, 1 mefferts, 3 rubik's ranging from 1982 original to new retoolled)
5 2x2's (1 eastsheen, 1 rubik's ice cube, 3 crappy springed 2's from cube4you)
2 pyraminxes (1 tropicalestore, 1 cube4you)
4 megaminxes (1 chinaminx, 1 mefferts clone, 1 tomy, 1 prominx)
3 square-1's (all c4y DIY's)
1 clock
1 magic
1 master magic
2 super square-1's
1 V-cube 6
1 mirror blocks
1 void cube
1 skewb
1 golden cube
1 pillowed mastermorphix
1 snake
1 pyraminx crystal
2 1x2x3's
1 UFO
1 magic octahedron


I'm pretty sure I'm missing some, but you get the idea


----------



## spdqbr (May 18, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 
I count 50 from where I sit, If I had to guess I'd count 40 or so as unique. I have duplicates in the basement for a total of around 65 or so.

Favorite Puzzle: Megaminx
Hardest Puzzle for You: Super Square-1 (it's not so much that it's harder it's just that you're missing a lot of visual cues and the alignment is tough to get right)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): First 3x3x3 (of my cubing career) Purchased in Spring of '02
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):Master Pyramorphix, ordererd 2 weeks ago, got here Saturday.
List of All Puzzles: I don't have the time at the moment...


----------



## noblsheep (May 18, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 9
Favorite Puzzle: 4x4
Hardest Puzzle for You: 4x4 (will go higher one sub-2)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Type A III
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): QJ 4x4, void
List of All Puzzles:
Type A III
Type A II
Type C
Type C II
Diansheng small
Rubik's Japanese Edition
SQ-1
Void
QJ 4x4


----------



## V-cube7_101 (Jun 6, 2009)

*How many cube related puzzles do you have?*

Post the number of cubes you have in your collection. Yous can also put where you got them or if you made them.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
I have about 20 in my collection. Here is a list of them:

3 1x1s- made them
2x2- at a store
4 3x3s- 2 at walmart, others-?
4x4-in Columbus, OH
5x5-in Columbus, OH
6x6-from v-cube website
7x7-from v-cube website
3x3x5-made it
3x4x5-made it 
Crystal Cube-made it
2x1x1-made it
2 siamese 1x1s-made them
bandaged cube-made the stickers not the cube
keychain cube-somebody gave it to me


----------



## Novriil (Jun 6, 2009)

wow  big collection you've got there.

Mine:
Three normal 3x3x3 - one soviet, one black when store and other white from store. Speedcube=white ATM ..
pyraminx - soviet moves like crap and almost 2,5mm tiles.
keychain 3x3x3 - total crap plus vaseline made that so bad that it just .. stays on my table 
mini 3x3x3 (like maru but not) - soviet but moves like maru mini...

I'm planning to buy: http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21524 and http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13757 soon so the collection will get bigger


----------



## DH241094 (Jun 6, 2009)

At the moment 5 in a few day I'm going to order 3 new cubes
3x3
3x3(only have 3x3 and 2x2)
3x3 from my mom
in a few days 2 3x3 and one 2x2
then 6 3x3 (3 Diy's a)


----------



## mati rubik (Jun 6, 2009)

I have like 50 puzzles

2x2 eastsheen
3x3*10 type A, C, D, E, F, edison, cy4
4x4*3 eastsheen, meffert's clone, meffert's
5x5*4 eastsheen, v-cube b&w, meffert's
6x6 Vcube
7x7 Vcube
megaminx pvc
orb-it
rubik's magic*2 hasbro, c4y
rubik's clock*3
rubik's snake*2 normal and keychain
mirror blocks
void cube

etc


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 6, 2009)

2x2
3x3-18(one mini, one picture cube, one calender cube)
4x4-6(three ES's, one meffert's, one meffert's clone)
5x5-4(two ES's, one old rubik's, one v-cube)
6x6
7x7
Megaminx-2(one chinaminx, one PVC)
Pyraminx-1(meffert's without balls)
Sq1-1('cube21/original edition' missing a cap)
Meffert's 'Creative 3-D Puzzle Ball'
Magic-3(one without strings, one with ~10 strings, one that I use)
Master Magic

Total: 40

I probably have more laying around somewhere.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 6, 2009)

2x2-ES
3x3's-4 (one rubik's.com DIY, 1 C4Y DIY, 1 Dianshang, 1 type a)
4x4's-2 (one broken re-tooled rubik's, 1 black mefferts)
5x5's-3 (all are v-cubes-1 black with white core, 1 black, 1 white)
6x6's-2 (one black,1 white)
7x7's-2 (one black, 1 white)
3x3x4- made it myself

Total:15

Wow, Patrick! *18* 3x3's!


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 6, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 23
Favorite Puzzle: V-Cube 5
Hardest Puzzle for You: Babylon Tower
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's Cube from Wal-mart
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 15 Puzzle
List of All Puzzles:
1-Eastsheen 2x2
2- Store 3x3 
2-White Type A DIY
1-Black Type A DIY
1-White Type D (YUGA)
1-Edison 3x3
1-Jumbo 3x3
1-Rubik's 4x4
2-Eastsheen 4x4 (One is broken)
1-Mefferts 4x4
2-Eastsheen 5x5
1-V-Cube 5
1-V-Cube 7
1-Babylon Tower
1-Rubik's Magic (Broken)
1-Square-1
1-PVC Megaminx
1-Mini 3x3x5 Extended
1-15 Puzzle

Coming Soon: 1-Purple C4U DIY, 1-White DX Pyaminx, 1-Cloned Meffert's 4x4


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 6, 2009)

I only have a 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## V-cube7_101 (Jun 6, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 20
Favorite Puzzle:V-cube 7
Hardest Puzzle for You:V-cube 7
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):3x3x3 2003
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):V-cube 7
List of All Puzzles:
3 1x1s
2x2
4 3x3s
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
bandaged cube
2 siamese 1x1s
3x3x5
3x4x5
keychain 3x3
2x1x1
Crystal Cube


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 6, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 2
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 3x3x3
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's 25th anniversary
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Type A DIY
List of All Puzzles:
Rubik's 25th anniversery (restickered except for the "special" sticker, sanded)
Type A DIY

I'll hopefully be getting the Eastsheen 2x2 and 4x4 and a Pyraminx soon


----------



## Edmund (Jun 6, 2009)

3
3 storecubes
1 (a) diy
2 diansheng
1 c4y violet
1 disneyland cube
3 cheap storebought dollar cubes
2 keychains

magic
2 red (currently broken)
1 store (also broken)

hardest: sq-1
favorite: magic or es 2x2

other size rubiks
2 rubiks 4x4
1 rubiks 5x5
1 ice cube

non-rubiks other
2 es 2x2s 
1 sq-1

thats it, but im gonna fix my magics. get a master, mefferts 4x4 and clock


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jun 6, 2009)

sorry, no pics, but here goes

Number of Puzzles: a lot, not as much as many people, but I'm to lazy to count.
Favorite Puzzle: Mirror Blocks/Bump Cube
Hardest puzzle: 5x5x5
Oldest puzzle: 
bought by me: 3x3
By abe: Dr. Toyz Mind Twister/Wonder Ball
Newest puzzles: 3x3 (x2), Mirror Blocks, Wonder Ball, pyraminx, 2x2, 4x4 (chinese other), Diansheng snake [my dad got me these in china :3]
List of all puzzles:
Rubik's Storebought 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Disney 3x3
Rubik's Magic Storebought
Rubik's Twist/Snake storebought
Magic Square 3x3x4 extended, pyraminx
Diansheng Twist/snake, 3x3
Other Chinese 3x3, 4x4 (different companies)
Japanese Hello Kitty IP 3x3 keychain cube
Mind Twister/Wonderball (DR. Toyz)
Wen Sheng 2x2
White/silver mirror blocks
Metal Fifteen Puzzle
Other 15 puzzle style puzzles
Lonpos 303
Rush Hour
Rush Hour Railyard
Various Tangrams
Mole puzzle thing (binary arts)
Binary Arts puzzle cards

Yeah, not all of them are twisty, but they're part of my collection.


----------



## Crossed (Jun 7, 2009)

My collection:






Also includes some collectables which is not in the picture.
Only two cubes are the same, and thats two black type C's.
Collection includes a bunch of types. Type D, A, A third model, C, F, JSK-clone, storebought and much more.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2009)

Number of puzzles: Too many, considering how slow I am.
Favorite: White Meffert's 4x4x4
Hardest: Square-1
Most recent: Black type A(2 more cubes in the mail, though.
Oldest: 3x3x3 store
Puzzles:
~15-20 3x3s
4 4x4x4(Black Meffert's, white Meffert's, white ES and Rubik's)
3 5x5x5(ES, White V5 and Rubik's)
6x6x6(Broken. New one on the way)
7x7x7
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Clock
Skewb
Square-1
ES 2x2x2
3 former magics
Weird ball thing
Void
Bumb

Some other sh*t here and there.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 7, 2009)

Around 13

Eastsheen 2x2x2
Rubiks 3x3x3
C4U DIY 3x3x3 (1 Black and 1 White)
Rubiks 4x4x4
Eastsheen 4x4x4
Eastsheen 5x5x5
V Cube 5
V Cube 6
V Cube 7
Square 1
Megaminx
Barrel


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2009)

14 3x3
2 2x2
10 4x4
7 5x5
5 6x6
4 7x7
4 megaminx
1 sq-1
1 magic
1 MM
1 skewb
1 pyraminx
1 clock
1 mastermorphix
1 mirror blocks
1 void cube
1 siamese

total=56


I also have about 5-10 puzzles that are broken/traded that sort of don't count. I also have some more v-cubes coming on the way


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 7, 2009)

6 3x3 (storebought, type As, Cs, c4y)
1 4x4 ES
1 2x2 ES
2 5x5 (ES and v-cube)
1 6x6
1 7x7


----------



## Kidstardust (Jun 7, 2009)

9 3x3
1 2x2
3 4x4 
2 5x5
1 7x7
3 Clocks
1 Square 1

Only Cubes and Clocks.


----------



## fundash (Jun 7, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 6
Favorite Puzzle:3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): square-1 (month unknown)2008)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):5x5x5 (June 3rd 2009)
List of All Puzzles:
2x2x2 (Rubik's)
3x3x3 (Rubik's)
3x3x3 (DIY Ebay)
5x5x5 (Rubik's)
Rubik's Snake
Square-1 (Ebay)


----------



## panyan (Jun 7, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: about 10
Favorite Puzzle: v5
Hardest Puzzle for You: v6 (never even attempted!)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): vintage rubiks from early 80's or something
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): megaminx, got it a few days ago
List of All Puzzles:
puzl 3x3
type a black
type a white
bandage cube
maru mini
eastsheen 2,4 and 5
clefferts 5x5
v5 (x2)
v6 (x2)
v7 (x2)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2009)

panyan said:


> Hardest Puzzle for You: v6 (never even attempted!)





You have 2 but have never attempted it?


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 7, 2009)

I have 10 cubes after 2 years of cubing. 

ES2
3x3 old type a
c4y 3x3
mefferts 4
es4
v cube 5
6x6
7x7

done. I've broken and sold some along the way but those don't count.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 8, 2009)

I only have two 3x3. Both of witch are in pritty good condition.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 8, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 25 differnet kinds/ 43 puzzles in total 
Favorite Puzzle:Rubik's magic and mini Diansheng 
Hardest Puzzle for You: Bandaged Cube and Mirror Blocks
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):Wooden Snake Cube (January 3rd, 2008) 
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Huge Dollar/Crappy Picture Cube (May 29, 2009) 
List of All Puzzles:
4 dead rubik's cubes
Bicube/Bandaged Cube
Rubik's Magic
Rubik's Magic 1x8
4 Rubik's Twists
K-8 Ball [2x2x2 ball]
3x3x3 Ball
Rubik's 5x5x5
Siamese Cube
Wooden Snake Cube
Mirror Blocks
2x2x2 [Unknown Brand]
Setting Sun 
Challenge Box
SuperNova
Soma Cube
1x1x1
1x1x2
1x1x3
2x2x1
2x2 mini rubik's magic
RBG Tone Cube
Crappy Picture Cube
mini rubik's
4 Dainsheng
mini Dainsheng
Cube 4 You Speedcube
15 Puzzle [I got one like 63 pieces]
3x3x3 A-Type DIY
2x2 Rubik Brand
Comment: I just can't believe how much puzzles I have. I got a lot of 3x3x3.


----------



## StratoPulse (Jun 8, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 11
Favorite Puzzle:Fisher Cube
Hardest Puzzle for You:The Invisible Cube
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):my storebought 3x3 from December 2008
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): My PVC Minx from 3 weeks ago
List of All Puzzles:
type D
Type A
stickered diansheng
Fisher cube
Megaminx
Gold Bump cube
Silver Bump Cube
Knock off Void
Gentosha Void
Edison Cube
My cube stand holding my invisible cube which is so hard the parity is R' U R' U' M2 S2 E' x' B' D2 z' R' U' R U y D' B' U' F' U F U'


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 20, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 11
Favorite Puzzle:Square-1
Hardest Puzzle for You:V-7
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):Storebought 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):V-Cube set
List of All Puzzles:
-Storebought 3x3
-Rubik's Black DIY
-Eastsheen 2x2
-Mefferts 4x4 (broken)
-Eastsheen 5x5
-V-5 White
-V-6 White
-V-7 White
-Square-1
-Pyraminx (broken)
-Rubik's keychain


----------



## James (Jun 20, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 28
Favorite Puzzle: Pyraminx
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Storebought 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Meffert's Pyraminx II
List of All Puzzles:

5 Storebought 3x3
Rubik's White DIY
Eastsheen 2x2
Eastsheen 4x4
Eastsheen 5x5
2 Type D 3x3 (one white/one black)
Original Type A
PUZL Black Competition cube
4-color Cube4You cube
M&M's cube
Void Cube
Mirror Blocks
Rubik's 4x4
Rubik's 5x5
Rubik's Icon cube
Floppy Cube (1x3x3)
Rubik's Ice cube (2x2)
PVC megaminx
PUZL megaminx
Meffert's tiled pyraminz
Meffert's Pyraminx II
Deal Extreme Pyraminx
Meffert's Clone 4x4


----------



## Am1n- (Jun 20, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 5
Favorite/Hardest Puzzle: V-cube 7
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): a VERY old 3x3x3 my mum got when she was young ==> OLD
Newest Puzzle Owned : V-cube white collection ==> 6th june this year
List of All Puzzles: 3x3x3: SB (x2)
V-cube collection: white


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 23, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 18
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Cross Teaser
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's 2x2
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 1x1 cube when i made it

1- 1x1 cube made out of corner
2- Rubik's 2x2
3- Broken Black Eastsheen 2x2
4- White Eastsheen A2B 2x2
5- Octagonal Cube
6- Rubik's white DIY 3x3
7- Broken-Corner Meffert's 4x4 white with meffert's tiles
8- v-cube 5
9- v-cube 6
10- v-cube 7
11- 2 pieces metal puzzle
12- 15 puzzle (picture)
13- Rubik's snake
14- Wood Cube Snake
15- Cross Teaser
16- Brain String
17- Planets
18- Rubik's Magic

i'm also getting new DIY from DX and Megaminx from DX as well, but they didn't arrive yet


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 23, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 2
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 4x4
Oldest puzzle: 3x3
Newest Puzzle: 4x4
List of All Puzzles:3x3, 4x4


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 23, 2009)

Update:

Number of Puzzles: 21
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3 Type C
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1 (can't solve) or Golden Cube (took me 3 days the first time)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3 Storebought
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Tropicalestore Pyraminx
List of All Puzzles:

ES Spring Modded 2x2
ES Normal 2x2
3x3 Storebought (I don't use it any more)
Black 3x3 Type C w/ cube4you core
Black 3x3 Type C
White 3x3 Type C
White 3x3 Type D
Black 3x3 Type A
Black 3x3 Type F
Immobile, tiled, PVC 3x3 with truncated corners (not sure why I got this)
Mefferts 4x4
V-Cube 5 (memyselfandpi mod)
V-Cube 7
Mefferts Pyraminx (barely useable)
Tropicalestore Pyraminx
White DIY Sq-1 (I have two, both of equal quality)
Skewb
Fisher Cube (modded from a storebought)
Fisher Golden Cube
Void Cube
Keychain Cube


----------



## skarian (Jun 23, 2009)

*Skarijo's Cube Collection*

I have made a decent puzzle collection

Number of Puzzles: 12
Favorite Puzzle: V-Cube 7
Hardest Puzzle for You: V-Cube 7
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Dollar Store Cube 8/26/99
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): White Cube4You Brand DIY
List of All Puzzles:
Custom Made 1x1
Eastsheen 2x2
Black Keychain 3x3
2 Store-bought 3x3's
White Cube4You DIY Type A
White Cube4You Brand DIY
Disassembled Black Eastsheen 4x4
White Meffert's 4x4
Modded White V-Cube 5
Modded White V-Cube 6
White V-Cube 7

_____


----------



## Novriil (Jun 24, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 8
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3..
Hardest Puzzle for You: Don't own it but the hardest I have tried is 6x6x6 I guess
Oldest Puzzle Owned: 3x3x, it's my mothers old and from the birth years of rubik's cube. Bought when they first came out.
Newest Puzzle Owned: 3x3x3 DIY purple c4u. From DX is shipping right now  And few days before shipped a pyraminx. It should be here soon.
List of All Puzzles (counting in the shipps):
3x3x3 soviet
3x3x3 storebought
3x3x3 white storebought - My speedcube until c4u arrives.
3x3x3 keychain cube (made in china and it's TERRIBLE!).
3x3x3 almost like maru mini. Looks the same but it's soviet. POPs alot.
+3x3x3 purple c4u (shipping)
pyraminx soviet. moves like crap but my only pyraminx right now.
+pyraminx from DX shipping.


----------



## Ganesh1995 (Jun 24, 2009)

2x2-1, ES 
3x3-6, 3 storebought,1 c4y, two hybrid 
4x4-6, 2 rubik's brand, 1 ES, 3 deal extreme clones
5x5-1 ES, 1 v-cube
6x6- 1 v-cube
7x7- 1 v-cube
3x3x4- 3 deal extreme 
3x3x5- 3 deal extreme
siamese- two horrible rubik's brand
pyraminx- 3 dealextreme
void cube- 2 dea extreme
weird 3x3- 1 dealextreme

total:30


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 24, 2009)

*My Cube Collection as of June 24th 2009*

Number of Puzzles: 112
Favorite Puzzle: I Love All of them =]
Hardest Puzzle for You: N/A Pyraminx Crystal takes forever to solve
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Siamese Cube Made with Crappy Store-bought cubes
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2x2 Hex-Di, 3x3 Hex-Di, 4x4 Hex-Di, 5x5 Hex-di, Pillowed 4x4 (All coming from Kickflip1993, not finished being built yet)
List of All Puzzles:
Cube Shaped: (79)
1x1: (2)
1x1 Rubik’s Brand (Crap made by me)
1x1x2 White

2x2: (4)
Mini Yellow Freebie
Eastsheen White A2
Magic Cube (Japanese Color Scheme)
2x2x3 Slim Tower (Made by Puzzleaholic)

3x3: (43)
Yellow DIY Type a
Golden DIY Type b
White Tiled DIY Type f
Hybrid Cube (Diansheng core, DIY Type a Cubies)
(9) Diansheng DIY Type e (For modding)
Weird Diansheng DIY (Not type e, but very very good)
White DIY Type a
Green DIY Type a
Diansheng Type e (Modded for speedcubing)
Diansheng with Chrome set of stickers
Dodo Cube (Blue stickers, white background, thanks for the idea MeMyselfandPi)
Lazy Man’s Bandaged Cube
Rubik’s Icon
Transparent C4Y DIY
Orange C4Y DIY
Green C4Y DIY
Red C4Y DIY
Blue C4Y DIY
White C4Y DIY
Black C4Y DIY (My Main Speedcube)
Diansheng Trick Cube (Can never be solved, to be made into Half Truncated Cube)
Black C4Y DIY With Ruben King 4-Color Sticker Scheme
Black C4Y DIY SuperCube Stickers with CubeSmith Logos
(11) Mini Dianshengs (For mods)

Lame-Mods: (6)
3x3x4 Extended Mini Cube with Thick Meffert’s Tiles (Dianshengs)
Fused Cube (Dianshengs)
Siamese Cube (With crappy store-bought cubes)
Siamese Cube (Dianshengs)
3x3x5 (With crappy store-bought cubes)
3x4x5 Cubie Chaos (Made with Dainshengs)

4x4: (9)
Eastsheen Black with Thick Meffert’s Tiles
Evil Twin made with Mini-Dianshengs
Evil Twin made with Dianshengs
Rubik’s Store-bough (To be made into Master Cubeoctahedron)
White Tiled Eastsheen 
Blank White Eastsheen
Old Type Rubik’s Store-bought
Cleffert’s Cube with Stickers (My main speed cube, wish I hadn’t gotten it as it is a knockoff)
Black Eastsheen Super Cube

5x5: (8)
Rubik’s Store-bought (To be made into Master Cubeoctahedron)
Meffert’s Black Tiled
Eastsheen Black
Eastsheen Tiled White
Pink Magic Cube Knock-off (Given to me by a random user on youtube, forget his name)
V-Cube White Tiled
V-Cube Black Tiled (My Main Speedcube)
Eastsheen Black SuperCube

6x6: (5)
(2) V-Cube White (To be modded and sold/given away)
V-Cube Black (To be Modded and sold)
V-Cube Black (Modded and tiled)
V-Cube White (Modded and stickered, my main speedcube)

7x7: (2)
V-Cube Black
V-Cube White (My Main speedcube)

Other: (33)
Rubik’s Magic
Rubik’s Master Magic
Rubik’s UFO
2x2 R2D2/C3PO Head (Thanks Puzzleaholic)
Tower of Babel/Babylon
Ramp Cube
3x3x5 Extended Octagon Barrel
3x3 Octagon Barrel
White Square-1
Black Square-2
Transparent Square-1
White Super-Square-1
Skewb (Tiled with Cubesmith Textured)
12-Colored Skewb Ultimate
Polymorphix
Tiled Pyraminx (Tiled with Cubesmith Textured)
1-Color Knock-off Mastermorphix (Wish I hadn’t gotten this as it is a knock-off)
4-Color Meffert’s Mastermorphix
Rubik’s World
“Planets”
Platypux/X-Treme Cube
Alexander’s Star
Impossiball
PVC Megaminx (Undergoing LTBK’s mod)
White mf8 Megaminx
(2) China-Minx’s
White Pyraminx Crystal
White Icosaminx (Thanks Kickflip1993)
Fisher’s 4x4
Fisher’s 5x5
15-Puzzle Metal


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 24, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Number of Puzzles: 112
> Favorite Puzzle: I Love All of them =]
> Hardest Puzzle for You: N/A Pyraminx Crystal takes forever to solve
> Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Siamese Cube Made with Crappy Store-bought cubes
> ...


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 24, 2009)

Reply to Nitrocan: With a well-paying job and a passion for puzzles Ive become somewhat of a collector.I guess =\


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not weirded out, I'm just jealous


----------



## Felipe (Jun 24, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 10
Favorite Puzzle: V-cube 7
Hardest Puzzle: 6x6 (speedsolving is right inbetween the quick recognion needed for a 5x5 and the cruising speed you can solve a 7x7 with)
Oldest Puzzle: Storebought 3x3
Newest Puzzle C4Y DIY 3x3
All Puzzles:
(2) 3x3 storebought Rubik's
3x3 Keychain
Cube4You DIY
4x4 Rubik's
4x4 Eastsheen
5x5 Eastsheen
5x5 V-cube
6x6 V-cube
7x7 V-cube (all black)


----------



## Logan (Jun 24, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 16
Favorite Puzzle: Too hard to chose (mirror blocks or fisher cube)
Hardest Puzzle for You: crappy m&m picture cube (so stiff it takes ~10 minutes to do. Also implodes if you cut a corner.).
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 25th anniversary 3x3 cube (~2.5 years ago)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): mirror blocks (Today!!! 6/24/09)

List of All Puzzles:/Color:

25th annivarsary 3x3 cube/black
15-puzzle/black and white 
3x3x5 extended/black
Mirror blocks/ black
M&M picture cube/white
Brainstring/clear blue
Rubik's 4x4/black
Eastsheen 4x4/black
Rubik's 5x5/black
3x3 Fisher cube/black
3x3 cuboctahedron/black
Pyraminx/white
1x1 cube/black
Eastsheen 2x2/white
Void cube/white
3x3 DIY type A/white


Not pictured: mirror blocks, 1x1, and brainstring. 
Extra things pictured: lubricant, paint, goo-gone, stickers, and a Rubik's cube pamphlet.

picture:


----------



## RampageCuber (Jun 24, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 35
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Super Square-1 
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubiks 25th Anniversary Cube - Mid 2005
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):Edison 3x3x3 - Today
List of All Puzzles:
DIY Type F
C4U Brand DIY
Store-Bought/Type B Hybrid
Edison 3x3x3
DIY Type A 1 (Old Type)
Rubiks 4x4x4 x2
Eastsheen 5x5x5
Rubiks 5x5x5
V-cube 6
V-cube 7 
square 1
super square 1
rubiks brand 3x3x3 x4
Sudokube
Rubiks Snake
Eastsheen 2x2x2
Transparent DIY 
White Square-1
Rubiks BrainRacker
Rubiks World
Rubiks Magic
Eastsheen 2x2x2 Quadremese
Octagon Barrel 3x3x3
Broken 3x3x3 x5
PVCMinx
MF8minx
Flipside


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2237860&id=193110606&l=036b2b58c6


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 29, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 11
Favorite Puzzle: 5x5x5
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx - Will probably be the Pyraminx Crystal once it arrives.. then Square-1 next month 
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's Storebought 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Gold Mirror Blocks
List of All Puzzles:
Garbage gray 3x3
Storebought 3x3
Chinese-stickered 3x3 from girlfriend's work (thrift store)
Spongebob Squarepants 3x3
Rubik's 4x4
V Cube 5 - white
V Cube 6 - w
V Cube 7 - w
Puzl Megaminx
Silver Mirror Blocks
Gold Mirror Blocks

Although I have a white Pyraminx Crystal in the mail, and after my next competition I'll have an ES white 2x2, DX white 4x4, white Square-1, DIY White 3x3, and a white Pyraminx


----------



## Namegoeswhere (Jun 29, 2009)

*Number of Puzzles*: 32 (worth mention and still working that is)
*Favorite Puzzle*: White pyraminx crystal
*Hardest Puzzle for You*: Golden Cube
*Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date)*: 3x3 storebought
*Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Rubiks Triamid
*List of All Puzzles:
The standard one*s:
2 rubiks brand 3x3's
White type a
black type C
Rubiks and ES 4x4
V cube and ES 5x5
V cube 6x6 and 7x7
ES 2x2
rubiks mini 3x3
*The less standard ones:*
PVC megaminx
chinese pyraminx
Pyraminx crystal white and black
Mirror blocks
Void cube
*The nice ones:*
Groove Domino
skewb ultimate
Golden cube
Babylon tower
Hungarian rings
Orb-It
Ufo (not the rubiks one)
Bognar boljak balls
Rainbow masterball
Venus Dreamball
Rubiks Triamid
Nintendo 10 billion barrel
Cubedron
Chess Puck
And last but not least, Rubiks Cheese


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 30, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 12
Favorite Puzzle: Pyraminx
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx
Old Puzzle Owned (by Purchase Date): 2005 Rubik's Storebought 3x3 
Newest Puzzle (by Purchase Date): Eastsheen 2x2
List of puzzles
1. 2005 Storebought 3x3
2. 3x3 DIY type ?
3. Joy Cube (3x3)
4. Type B DIY
5. Siamese 3x3
6. Dollar Tree Cube
7. Meffert's 4x4
8. Eastsheen 2x2
9. Rubik's 2x2
10. Meffert's Pyraminx
11. 1x1
12. Big 1x1


----------



## Renteura (Jul 1, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: I think 34.
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3. 
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx, just because I'm slow at it.
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Storebought from mid-2006. I didn't start using it until around March 09 though. Now it's just a broken core in a box of parts though.
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Void Cube and Floppy cube came last Friday
List of All Puzzles:

4 Storebought's
1 25th ani cube
1 Void Cube
1 White c4u DIY
1 Icon
1 Octagon Barrel
1 Floppy Cube
1 keychain 3x3
1 WIP spherical 3x3 transformation
1 WIP half truncated cube
1 Mini 2x2
1 Broken White EastSheen 2x2
1 1x1x2
1 1x1
2 Rubik's 4x4s
1 EastSheen 4x4
1 Siamese Cube
1 Rubik's 5x5
1 White V-Cube 5
1 Modded White V-Cube 6
1 White V-Cube 7
3 Fifteen Puzzles
1 Meffert's Pyraminx
1 Square-1
1 PVC Megaminx
1 Stickered Diansheng
1 Magic


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 1, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 18
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 6x6
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Original rubik's cube in the square box from the 80's
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): v6
List of All Puzzles:
3x C4Y Old A 3x3
Original Rubik's cube
Storebought
Some weird tiled cube from ebay
Rubik's Icon
Rubik's Keychain Mini 3x3
Dollar Store cube
Boston Red sox Rubik's cube
AKC Rubik's cube
ES 2x2
ES 4x4
ES 5x5
Rubik's 4x4
Rubik's 5x5
V6
2x Magic


----------



## LNZ (Jul 13, 2009)

My puzzle collection is as follows (as of 02/10/2009):

1x1x1 Custom Cube brand (3)
1x3x3 Knock off floppy cube
2x2x2 ES
2x2x2 ES knock-off
3x3x3 Cheap toy store cubes (2)
3x3x3 Official Rubik cube (store brought)
3x3x3 Dian Sheng white mini-cube
3x3x3 Dian Sheng white cube
3x3x3 White speed knockoff Void cube
3x3x3 DIY white lubed type A (from C4U)
3x3x3 Ball cube
3x3x3 Ghost Hand Cube
4x4x4 ES white cube
4x4x4 ES white knock-off cube (2)
4x4x4 QJ (aka "Clefferts") white with tiles
5x5x5 ES white cube
5x5x5 ES black cube
5x5x5 ES white knock-off cube
5x5x5 white V-Cube
6x6x6 YJ (V-Cube 6 knockoff) cube
7x7x7 V-Cube

Other puzzles:

3x6 Whip it
6x6 Whip it
5x6 Whip it
Missing Link
Gripple Puzzle
Rubik Snake
White Pyraminx
Black QJ MF8 megaminx
Put balls in closed box puzzles (3)
Four mid 1990's Hungry Jacks (Burger King to some!) frame/cube and cube/frame puzzles.

Newest puzzle: YJ 6x6x6 cube
Oldest puzzle: 3x3x3 Storebrought Rubik Cube
Easiest puzzle: 1x1x1 Custom Cubes cube
Hardest puzzle: Megaminx
Favourite puzzle: 5x5x5 white V-Cube (V-Cube 7 comes close)


----------



## Dankeeen (Jul 13, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 35
Favorite Puzzle: Black DIY type C and V-cube 5
Hardest Puzzle for You: Masterball
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Maze cube
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): masterball
List of All Puzzles:

1x1x1 - Home made
2x2x2 - Rubik's pocket cube
2x2x2 - Eastsheen Black
2x2x2 - Eastsheen White
2x2x2 - Keychain
2x2x2 - Keychain
2x2x2 - Keychain
2x2x2 - Ultraman
2x2x2 - 2x2x4 extended
3x3x3 - DIY type C Black
3x3x3 - DIY type E White
3x3x3 - DIY type A Orange
3x3x3 - DIY type C Blue
3x3x3 - DIY type E White (grayscale stickers)
3x3x3 - DIY type D White
3x3x3 - Rubik's storebought (DIY modded)
4x4x4 - Rubik's Revenge
5x5x5 - Rubik's Professor
5x5x5 - V-cube 5
6x6x6 - V-cube 6
7x7x7 - V-cube 7

3x3x3 - Half truncated cube
3x3x3 - Diamond cube
3x3x3 - Bicube/Bandaged cube (Lazymans)
3x3x3 - Soduku cube
3x3x3 - Maze cube
3x3x3 - Fused cube (Lazymans)
3x3x3 - Siamese cube
2x2x3 - Slim tower

Mini magic
Pyraminix
Megaminix
Square-1
Peter's Black hole
Masterball


----------



## Novriil (Jul 17, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 21 I think it's it 
Favorite Puzzle: 5x5x5 COOL 
Hardest Puzzle for You: So far is the 5x5x5.. had to look a tutorial for the parity error.
Oldest Puzzle Owned: 3x3x, it's my mothers old and from the birth years of rubik's cube. Bought when they first came out.
Newest Puzzle Owned: hmm.. 4 3x3-s are coming soon and one 2x2 too ( SO EXCITED! )
List of All Puzzles (counting in the shipps):
*3x3x3's:*
3x3x3 soviet
3x3x3 storebought
3x3x3 white storebought - My OH cube right now.
3x3x3 keychain cube
3x3x3 keychain cube
3x3x3 keychain cube
3x3x3 keychain cube
3x3x3 keychain cube (made in china and it's TERRIBLE! Hope I got them all ).
3x3x3 almost like maru mini. Looks the same but it's soviet. POPs alot.
3x3x3 purple c4u brand cube
3x3x3 purple c4u brand cube
3x3x3 purple c4u brand cube
3x3x3 purple c4u brand cube
3x3x3 purple c4u brand cube
3x3x3 purple c4u brand cube
3x3x3 purple c4u brand cube (four of them will shipp soon and I'm selling mos of them.. leaving only 2 for me )
*pyraminx's:*
pyraminx soviet. moves like crap
pyraminx from DX
*2x2x2's:*
2x2x2 from DX shipping..
*5x5x5's:*
I think it's eastsheen but not sure. Borrowed it from peedu 
*Other stuff:*
Some kind of a cylinder with balls in it.. soviet


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Total puzzles:* 10 unbroken, 13 broken.
*Favorite puzzle:* Hungarian Supernova!!!!!!! (megaminx)
*Hardest Puzzle:* Square-1
*Oldest Puzzle:* Broken 3x3, and then 4x4 storebought
*Newest Puzzle:* Hungarian Supernova!!!!!! (megaminx)

*2x2s*
Rubik's Ice Cube
Rubik's World cube

*3x3s*
Rubik's Studio Cube

*4x4s*
Rubik's Storebought

*5x5s*
Rubik's Storebought
White Vcube

*6x6s*
White Vcube

*7x7*
White Vcube (Taken apart and 1 lost pice and 1 broken piece)

*Other*
Knockoff square-1
Hungarian Supernova!!!!!! (megaminx)

*Broken*
3 3x3 storeboughts


----------



## NanoCuber (Oct 2, 2009)

*My Collection*

Number of Puzzles: 29
Favorite Puzzle: Cube4You White Speed Cube
Hardest Puzzle for You: 5x5x5 Eastsheen
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2005 Rubik's Store Bought
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):A Pink Type C (II) DIY
List of All Puzzles:

*Cubes*
1.	Rubik’s	3x3x3 2005 Store Bought
2.	Rubik’s	3x3x3 New Store Bought
3.	Cube4You	3x3x3 Speed Cube White
3.	Eastsheen	4x4x4 White
4.	Maestro	3x3x3 Storebought bad turning
5.	QJ 4x4x4 Cubeforyou White
6.	Cube4You	3x3x3 DIY Speed Cube Black
7.	Cube4You	3x3x3 Glow Speed Cube Green
8.	Cube4You	3x3x3 Type C (II) DIY White
9.	Eastsheen	2x2x2 White
10.	Diansheng	3x3x3
11.	Cube4You	3x3x3 Plate DIY Cube Gold
12.	Cube4You	3x3x3 Void Cube Black
13.	Cube4You	3x3x3 DIY Speed Cube Orange
14.	Cube4You	3x3x3 Type F Cube (II) White
15.	Cube4You	3x3x4 Tower White
16.	V-Cube	5x5x5
17.	Tribox	3x3x3 Different Colour Shades Stickers (Blue)
18.	V-Cube	6x6x6
19.	V-Cube	7x7x7
20.	Tribox	1x3x3 Floppy Cube Black
21.	Lan Lan	Pillowed Triangular
22.	Mefferts	Pyraminx II
23.	Mefferts	Tony Fishers Golden Cube
24.	Cube4You	Megaminx White PVC
25.	Cube4You	Pillowed Mastermorphix White

*Mods that I made*
Siamese Cube White
Bandaged Cube White
3x4x5 Cube White
Fused Cube White


----------



## Zubon (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is my modest collection.

Number of Puzzles: 58
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Pillowed Mastermorphix, Can't visualize it as a 3x3...
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3 Rubik's store bought (Megahouse)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Gentosha 2x2x3 Tower Cube
List of All Puzzles:

*3x3x3s*

Rubik's store bought (Megahouse) Glides amazingly fast but not cutting corners.
c4u DIY black : Pretty good
Diansheng (stickered white) :Crappy
Keychain
Mini diansheng : Great
Type a
Type c : Not so bad
Type d : Put the cubies from type a to make my best cube.
Type f : Fast but flimsy
Type aII : Maybe this will become my main speedcube.
New a III : Got it from Dealperfect. It is different to all the other type aIIIs I have seen. It is sooooo bad....
JSK clone : Slow
Edison : Heavy but I like it
Joy : Had to change the springs to make it better.
2 Picture cubes
1 large and 3 standard 100 yen shop cubes.
Cheapo truncated cube.


*3x3 Variations*

3x3x4 extended.
3x3x5 extended.
Pillowed Mastermorphix.
Fisher cube.
Void cube.
Ball shaped cube.
Rubik's Mirror blocks.
Floppy cube.
Floppy cube that shapechanges (Knockoff).
Home made Domino (Fisher method).
Home made Siamese cube.
3x3x4 fully functional (c4u).

*Others*

Rubiks 2x2x2 (57mm Megahosue).
Eastsheen 2x2x2.
Keychain 2x2x2.
"K-Ball" 2x2x2.
Gentosha 2x2x3 Tower cube.
"Geo Globe" ball puzzle.

Skewb.
Skewb Ultimate.
Skewb Diamond.

Rubik's 4x4x4.
Eastsheen 4x4x4.

Rubik's 5x5x5.
V-Cube 5x5x5.

V-Cube 6x6x6.

V-cube 7x7x7.

Square-1.
Super Square-1.
Barrel-shaped Super Square-1.

Pyraminx.

Megaminx.

Platypus.
Platypus that can "flip" (cheap Chinese one).

Cheap Rubik's snake copy.

Barrel-shaped "capuzzle".

Rubik's magic.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 2, 2009)

*My Collection *

Eastsheen 2x2
2 Mini Diansheng 3x3's
Type D 3x3
Old Type A 3x3
New Type A2 3x3
2 Storeboughts 3x3's
2 Type F 3x3's
Type C 3x3
JSK Clone 3x3
Black cube4you 3x3
White cube4you 3x3
A 3x3 Cube that I don't know its name..
Siamese cube (Used LanceTheBlueKnight's way of making it, so i can always turn it into 2 cubes again)
Eastsheen 4x4


----------



## yummyyummypbj (Dec 7, 2009)

Petaminx
12x12
Teraminx
pentultimate
1x2x99
Gigaball
7x7 morfix
10 foot tall 3x3
99x99 skewb
1x1x(9.9999x10^999999999999999999)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just my Type A5 with Cubesmith Smooth Tiles, a Magic, and a 360. Oh, and an Ice cube.  should have more after Christmas...


----------



## desertbear (Dec 7, 2009)

Not sure if the post two above me was a seizure or one of the most drawn out forum jokes ever.

anyway my collection:
1 MF8 Megaminx
1 Chinese KO Megaminx
1 QJ 5x5
1 Eastsheen 4x4
1 Eastsheen 2x2
2 Main Type A Speed 3x3
1 Siamese Cube (Home-made)
1 Triamese Cube (Home-made)
1 Tiled Tetraminx
1 Meffert's Pyraminx
1 V-cube 7x7
2 Sqaure-One's
1 Skewb
1 Skewb Ultimate
1 Floppy Cube
1 Alexander's Star
1 Fisher Cube


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 7, 2009)

2x2 eastsheen, maru
3x3 C old, D new, sudoku, rubik's DIY, diansheng x2, C4U, mini diansheng, rubik's
4x4 QJ, lanlan, rubik's
5x5 eastsheen, youngjun
floppy cube
rubik's magic
square 1 mf8
super square 1 mf8
mirror blocks
megaminx new mf8
7x7 new brand 
22 cubes plus the keychans


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 7, 2009)

White 2x2 Eastsheen
C4y 3x3x4
Mf8 Megaminx
QJ Pyraminx
QJ 4x4
QJ 5x5
Eastsheen 4x4 
Diansheng 3x3
3x3 Type f
3x3 Storebought
3x3 Type a II
Rubik's Snake 
Rubik's Magic
Mirror Blocks
2 Mini Diansehngs
Mf8 Square-1


----------



## Caedus (Dec 8, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: Too many to count, but I think it's about 70
Favorite Puzzle: Square-1
Hardest Puzzle for You: Alexander's Star (don't know the objective)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Original Square-1, which I can't even remember when I bought it.
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): MF8 Square-1
List of All Puzzles:
1 1x1x1 Ian-Brand (So proud of that one )
3 Eastsheen 2x2s, one white, one black, one broken
~40 3x3s (Edison, Type A I, II, III, V, and Third Model, Type C I, II and minis, Type F I and IIs, Cube4You, Type D I and IIs, QJ Minis, Mini Dianshengs, Storeboughts, and many others.)
2 Siamese Cubes
5 4x4s (Eastsheen, Mefferts, Lanlan, Rubiks, QJ)
2 5x5s (Eastsheen, Rubiks)
2 1x1x3 a.k.a Floppy Cube (one shapeshifting, one not)
1 2x2x3 a.k.a Tower Cube
1 3x3x4 Cube4You fully functional
1 Extended 3x3x4
1 Extended 3x3x5
1 Skewb
1 Mastermorphix (Cube4You)
3 Megaminx (PET, Chinaminx, QJ tiled)
1 Pyraminx
3 Square-1s (MF8, Cube 21, Original)
1 Alexander's star
1 Sudoku 3x3
and more, but that's all that comes to mind


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Number of Puzzles: Too many to count, but I think it's about 70
> Favorite Puzzle: Square-1
> Hardest Puzzle for You: Alexander's Star (don't know the objective)
> Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Original Square-1, which I can't even remember when I bought it.
> ...


Make

A

Collection

Video!


----------



## Caedus (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to, once my teachers stop trying to literally drown me in homework. I have a 5000 word essay due Wednesday. Serious fail. On To Kill A Mockingbird of all things. Ugh.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Yeah, I'm going to, once my teachers stop trying to literally drown me in homework. I have a 5000 word essay due Wednesday. Serious fail. On To Kill A Mockingbird of all things. Ugh.


Ouch. That's one of my least favourite books for the reason that it is used in schools. Mind you, I had to write an essay that size on Blood Brothers.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 8, 2009)

Number of cubes ~ 24
Favorite puzzle: 4x4
Hardest: Alexander's Star (I have no clue how to solve this thing)
Oldest: Rubik's store bought
Newest: White Eastsheens I think....

2x2: Black Eastsheen
3x3: White old type A. (favorite 3x3)
3x3: Black old type A w/store bought cubies.
3x3: White old type a w/textured tiles. 
3x3: Yellow old type A.
3x3: Rubik's with type A cubies (lol)
3x3: Rubik's Icon
3x3: Rubik's store bought.
3x3: Crappy no name.
4x4: White Eastsheen
4x4: Broken black Eastsheen
4x4: Rubik's retooled.
4x4: Really old Rubik's, complete trash.
5x5: White Eastsheen
5x5: Black Eastsheen w/textured tiles
5x5: Black Eastsheen
5x5: Rubik's
Pyraminx: Mefferts w/tiles
Megaminx: Mefferts w/tiles
Rubik's Twist
Magic Sphere
Alexander's Star
Siamese w/2 old Rubik's.
DIY Square-1

I've probably got a couple more I forgot about. x_x

Also, I'm getting ready to order the V-Cubes collection. And at some point I'll be getting a mini QJ 4x4, a couple type C's, a FII, a few Diansheng minis, a mini C, a Skewb, and a Magic.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 8, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm going to, once my teachers stop trying to literally drown me in homework. I have a 5000 word essay due Wednesday. Serious fail. On To Kill A Mockingbird of all things. Ugh.
> ...



Yeah, I'm at 4,598 words so far. Only 400 to go. I don't see how it got to be so famous. Yeah, it's one of "those books" that are always made into classics, but really. It shouldn't be as famous as it is.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's my collection so far

Dianshang 3x3
Mini DS
rubiks brand 3x3
rubiks brand 4x4
Dollar store 3x3
Black Eastsheen 2x2 ( first prize from paybyoffers)


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 8, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 39/40 (Less than I expected)
Favorite Puzzle: Modded White (ew) V-CUBE 6
Hardest Puzzle for You: Super Square-1, do not buy.
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Really old storebought, first competition cube.
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Jing's Pyraminx
List of All Puzzles: Here we go...
1 ES 2x2, Black
2 Type A I's, 1 Black, 1 White
2 Type A II's, Black
1 Type A III/IV (Cannot tell), Black
1 Type C, Pink
1 Mini Type C, Black
3 Cube4You type DIY's, One Orange, One Red, One Silver
1 3x3x4, Cube4You, Black
1 DS 3x3, painted, white duh.
1 Mini DS 3x3, white duh.
4/5 Storeboughts
1 Disney World Cube
1 QJ 4x4, stickered
5 V-CUBE 5's, 3 white, 2 black (I may sell one)
3 V-CUBE 6's, 2 white, one black
1 KO Pillowed 6x6 (failz), white
2 V-CUBE 7's, one white, one black
1 R360
1 Twist
1 Brain Racker
1 QJ Pyraminx, Black
1 Tetraminx, White
2 Megaminxes, one white MF8 (missing a piece), one black New Mefferts
1 Jing's Pyraminx
That's about it. I also have maybe 5 4x4's (one QJ, rest Rubik's) That have broken pieces, or missing parts, or just suck 

Oh, and i have another 551 DIY Cubes coming in the mail, take that fcwy1 XD


----------



## Edward (Dec 11, 2009)

Updated collection
Number of puzzles: 3
Favorite puzzle: 1x1 cube
Hardest Puzzle: 3x3 cube
Oldest puzzle owned: Cube for you DIY
Newest puzzle owned: Storebought 3x3
List:
1 Cube for you diy, storbought hybrid
1 Extremely pwnsme Storebought. (Came epic out of the package)
1 1x1 cube made from a 4x4 corner


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

Number of puzzles:11
Favorite puzzle: 2x2x2 ES
Hardest Puzzle: V-cube 7 (missing one of the centre-edges)
Oldest puzzle owned: Storebought 3x3x3 (still main speedcube)
Newest puzzle owned: Type A (Sucks. Needs breaking in)
List:
Awesome Storebought (first cube I bought. Current speedcube)
9cm 3x3x3 (from spain)
Crappy type A (needs breaking in to no end)
2x2x2 ES (<3)
MF8 square1 (Awesome. White)
1x1x1 made from 4x4x4 corner (lol)
Rubik's 360 D)
Magic (currently in bits)
Miniature type C (awesome)
4x4x4 Eastsheen (Meh. Locks up)
7x7x7 V-cube(missing a piece)

I do have a Skewb ultimate in teh house somewhere, but it has been 2 years since I last saw it and I can't for the life of me find it.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 11, 2009)

Number of Puzzles: 25
Favorite Puzzle: Fully functional 3x3x5
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square- 2
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Eastsheen 2x2,4x4,5x5 July, 2008
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Fully Functional 3x3x5 December 5, 2009
List of All Puzzles:
Fully functional 3x3x5
C4U 3x3
Gigaminx
magic
master magic
3x3 house
3x3 fisher cube
3x3x2
chinese megaminx
storebought 3x3
storebought 4x4 (broken)
Rubik's diy
Rubik's 5x5
Eastsheen 5x5 (broken)
Eastsheen 4x4 ( corner missing)
Eastsheen 2x2 (broken)
3x3 evil twin
big rubik's 2x2
QJ 4x4
Wierd crappy chinese 2x2
chinese keychain 3x3
1x1x2
Super Floppy cube
rubik's junior cube
Square-2
Super Square-1
white v-5
white v-6
white v-7
black v-7


----------



## pacaman (Jan 5, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 4
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 3x3x3
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3 M&M Novelty cube
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Touchcube
List of All Puzzles:
3x3x3 M&M cube
3x3x3 mini cube
3x3x3
Rubik's touchcube

...I have Rubik's revolution, but it's not really a puzzle


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 5, 2010)

Update:

Number of Puzzles: 32 1/2 (I think)
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3 or 5x5 or Megaminx (or Bump cube?)
Hardest Puzzle for You: Golden Cube
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Storebought 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Bump cube
List of All Puzzles:

3 Storebought 3x3s
3 Type Cs
2 Mini Type Cs
Mini QJ 3x3
Type F-II
2 Type A-IIIs
Type C-II
Diansheng
Mini DS
Type D
Type D-II
Void Cube
Square-1
Golden Cube
Mefferts 4x4
V-Cube 5
Bump Cube
Tropicalestore Pyraminx
Mefferts Megaminx
V-Cube 6
V-Cube 7
3x3 signed by a bunch of people
Mefferts Skewb
Siamese Cube from 2 Storeboughts
ES Screw Spring 2x2 (cube I'm most proud of)
ES 2x2
Half of a broken Old Type A


----------



## LNZ (Jan 5, 2010)

Update for me as of 05/01/2010.

1x1x1:
2 black
1 white

1x1x3:
KO black
Non KO white

2x2x2:
LanLan Screw/Spring 2x2
ES white 2x2
ES black 2x2
KO ES black 2x2

2x2x3:
Official (non KO) cube

3x3x2:
Black cube
White cube

3x3x3: 
2 3cm keychain black cubes
2 3.4cm white Dian Sheng mini cubes
1 Ball (sphere) cube
1 Black ghosthand
1 White DIY Type A
1 Rubik brand cube
1 White 5.7cm Dian Sheng cube
1 White 5.7cm KO Void Cube
2 Black magic cubes
1 KO Rubik's brand cube (Taiwan made, early 1980's) (Now no longer illegal any more!)
1 $1.50 storebrought from a "$2 Dollar Shop"

3x3x4:
1 White cube

3x3x5:
1 White cube

4x4x4:
1 Black ES
1 White ES
1 White 6cm QJ
1 Black 6cm QJ
1 White big QJ with tiles
2 KO ES white cubes

Note: Some call all QJ 4x4 and 5x5 cube products to be a KO.

5x5x5:
1 White ES KO
1 White ES
1 Black ES
1 White V-Cube 5
1 White QJ

6x6x6:
1 Black V-Cube 6
1 White KO YJ 

7x7x7:
1 White V-Cube 7

OTHER
1 Black QJ MF8 Megainx
1 White pyraminx
1 Black Gripple
6 Put balls in covered area into slots
4 Foam Puzzles (Frame to cube and back agan)
1 Whip It (3x6)
1 Whip It (5x6)
1 Whip It (6x6)
1 Missing link

BOOKS

6 1980/1981 How to solve a (3x3x3) Rubik's cube books


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 5, 2010)

LNZ, that collection is massive! You should be proud of it!


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 5, 2010)

so far i have .....
5 new rubiks cubes with replaced stickies
3 advertising rubiks.
1 calander rubik.
1 puzzle proz hungarian rubik with traditional sticker.
5 original rubiks cubes .(30 years old).
2 boxed original 3x3 rubiks cubes.
2 matchbox c*4 cubes.
1 rubiks barrel cube.(not ko wonderful puzzler crap).
2 unopened rubiks 5x5 cubes in 1 condition from 1982.
1 es 5x5. 1 mefferts plastic tiled 5x5
1 rare 5x5 from the late 80s.
1 rubiks 4x4 .(hateful.)
1 grey scle 5x5 with cubesmith stickies.
1 void cube
1 gentosha bump/mirror cube.
3 mefferts pyromorphinxs
1 2x2 rubiks(even more hateful)
1 floppy cube.
1 g.i.t.d cube from p.proz.
1 super square 1 cube
2 mefferts pyraminxi.
v cube illusion.
v cube 7x7 black
v cube 7x7 white
1 gigaminx black c4u type.
3 diy 3x3s in transparent colours(plain,smokedpurple) from pp
1 transparentorange mega minx (yet to arrive.)
1 white 3x3 diansheng
and 3 slinkies(i know they dont count but i thought id mention them any way)


48 so far....


----------



## Tdude (Jan 5, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: TOO MUCH (don't wanna count)
Favorite Puzzle:V-Cube 5
Hardest Puzzle for You:YJ 9(too big for my hands)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):I dunno 
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):25 december 2009
List of All Puzzles
2x2 Diansheng
2x2 Eastsheen 
3x3 Kaiyue
3x3 Maru
3x3 Taiyan
3x3 Cube4you
3x3 MF100
4x4 Rubik's
4x4 Eastsheen
4x4 Meffert's
5x5 Rubik's 
5x5 V-cube
5x5 YJ 
6x6 YJ
6x6 V-cube
7x7 YJ
7x7 V-cube
9x9 YJ
Megaminx Meffert's
Megaminx MF8
Rubik's Magic Guo Jia
Rubik's Magic unknown brand
Rainbow Cube unknown brand
Barrel Cube Maru
and i forgot most of them are more then 1


----------



## Khartaras (Jan 24, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 7, I think
Favorite Puzzle: Rubik's Magic + 3x3 DIY
Hardest Puzzle for You: Mirror Blocks / Bump Cube
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3 Rubik's from 2001
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Mirror Blocks + Magic (bought at same time)
List of All Puzzles:
3x3 Rubik's Storebought - 3
3x3 Cube4You DIY SpeedCube White - 1
Mirror Blocks - 1
Rubik's Magic - 1
Broken Rubik's 4x4 -1 (fail disassembly :fp)

Yep, that's it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 24, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 18(?)
Favorite Puzzle: Megaminx or V-Cube 5
Hardest Puzzle for You: V-Cube 7 because it is the most time consuming.
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Storebought cube from August.
Newest Puzzle Owned: 2 LanLan 2x2s and a Super Floppy Cube (came in the same Popbuying order)

List of All Puzzles:
Storebought Rubik's cube
Cube4You DIY
Type a-V DIY -2
Mini Diansheng 
Eastsheen 4x4
V-Cube 5
V-Cube 6
V-Cube 7
Megaminx
Rubik's 360
LanLan 2x2 - 2
Eastsheen 2x2 
Super Floppy Cube
Rubik's Magic (broken)
MF8 Square 1
I'm pretty sure that's it.
Rubik's Ice Cube (broken)


----------



## yeee707 (Feb 3, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 24
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3 
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 6x6x6
List of All Puzzles: 


Spoiler



Blue Type F, White Type A 1, Orange Type A 1, White Type A-III-F, Black Type C-II, White Type F-II, Black Taiyan II, White mini C, Black Mini A, Black mini QJ 3x3, Glow Blue C4U, White Maru 2x2, White QJ Pyraminx, White QJ Square-1, Black MF8 Megaminx, Male Penguin 2x2, Japanese Magic, Master Magic, white V-cube 6, Black Mirror Blocks, Siamese, Mini Maru 3x3, Mini and regular QJ 4x4 both white, Eastsheen 5x5 white, mini diansheng, and black ghosthand


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Feb 3, 2010)

Void cube
Edge Void cube
Mirrors block
Nobel cube x3
3x3x5
LanLan4x4x4
squrare-1 x 3


QJ Skewb/ 百变魔王 333 / YJ giant 3x3x3/ V777 / QJ mini 444 white / QJmini444black/ LanLan4x4x4 black / MF8 Megaminx(II) black / Eastsheen 4x4x4white / blue F(I) disassembled


Rainbow cube / chinese Megaminx / Mastermorphix / Edison pyraminx/ pyramorpix 



[3x3x3]

orange A(I)/white A(I)/black A(II)/black A(III)/black A(III-SV)/pink A(III-SV)/balck A(IV)/black A(IV-SV)/black A(V)/mini A black/ microA black/ black B/ silver B/ green C(I)/


White C(I)/black C(II)/Black D(I) x2/mini type D white/grow-in-dark D(I-SV)/white D(II-SV)/white E(Diansheng)/black F(I)x 2/blue F(I) x2/ pink F(I)x 2



White F(I)x 2/ black F(II) x2 /rubiks original/ rubiks 25th x 4 /Megahouse assembly /Maru deepblue black, yellow, gold/Dealextreame transparent green/

Edison black, white,yellow, pink/ Joy black / genius black x 2 / DAISOx 2 /
C4Y DIY black, blue, red / SO cube /FENYI black/



big goose(Daiyan) black / ghost hand(I) black / ghost hand(II) black/幻影小丸号 black /圣手333black/智胜(I) transparent/智胜(II)black / JSK clone black/ LanLan 222/Eastsheen 222/MF8 square white, black/ Edison white square/ V5x5x5 black / YJ 5x5x5(II)white


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 3, 2010)

Son Jeong Sang said:


> Void cube
> Edge Void cube
> Mirrors block
> Nobel cube x3
> ...


WAT. That's a HUGE collection!


----------



## antros (Mar 24, 2010)

Taking into account only the proper type of twisty puzzle of puzzles, this is my collection (missing only 2x2ES):


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 24, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 18
Favorite Puzzle: YJ 5x5 black
Hardest Puzzle for You: v7 (used to own)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Strorebought (2+ years old)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): QJ pyraminx/ YJ 5x5 (black)
List of All Puzzles:

2x2
Lan Lan White

3x3s
Storebought x2
DIY Modded Strorebought
Ghost Hand I
Glow in the Dark YJ

4x4 
Rubik's Brand
Mini QJ Black
YJ

5x5
Eastsheen Black
YJ black
Vcube White
Signed Vcube Black

Others
QJ pyraminx white
Rubik's Brand Magic
Full sized KO magic
Mini Magic x2


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 24, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 11
Favorite Puzzle: megaminx or 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: none are hard, just lengthy
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): megaminx
List of All Puzzles:
black eastsheen 2x2
modded storebought 3x3
mefferts bandaged cube
unkonown brand 3x3
black eastsheen 4x4 
black eastsheen 55
magic
mefferts tiled megaminx
rubik's keychain 3x3
extended 3x3x4
crappy quality pyraminx
and i just got twenty bucks so i will buy another puzzle..


----------



## Dimeg (Mar 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2237860&id=193110606&l=036b2b58c6



nice collection


----------



## gibbleking (Mar 24, 2010)

have just made these the other day 4x4 hd and a 3x3 hd.more for the collection....


----------



## denhil3 (Apr 1, 2010)

*my cube collection*

3x3x3: 4 cubes include cheap chinese cube also favourite cube
2x2x2: 1 cube trying to solve
4x4x4: haven't touched yet


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 1, 2010)

*Number of Puzzles:* 42
*Favorite Puzzle:* Old Type A DIY
*Hardest Puzzle for You:* Rubiks 360
*Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Rubiks Storebought
*Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* 2 FII's, 1 A V (being delivered in 4 days)
*List of All Puzzles:*
1 2x2 (ES)
2 4x4 (ES, Mini QJ)
1 Sq-1
2 Mini 3x3's
2 Ultra Mini 3x3's
3 5x5 (Rubiks, 2 Vcube)
1 6x6
1 7x7
2 Megaminx
1 Pyraminx (gave 1 to girlfriend)
1 Rubiks 360
3 Skewbs
2 Rubiks Revolutions
1 New York Mets Cube
1 New York Yankees Cube
2 Alphabet/# Cube
1 Octagon-like piece of crap thing
1 Sudoku Cube
1 Rubiks Icon Cube
13 3x3's

I work in the meat department of a food store. Yesterday, I went in and there was an ultra mini 3x3 on top of the meat service case. My expression when I saw it was probably funny. I asked, "Uhh, why is that there?" The guy I worked with said somebody probably found it and put it there, it gives you something to play around with later. I told him that I can solve one in 10 seconds. Nobody I worked with believed me. It says china on the one side and the color scheme is a little funky. It's mine now. Ha.


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 1, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 9
Favorite Puzzle: DS 5x5
Hardest Puzzle for You: Rubiks 360
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubiks Storebought
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): QJ megaminx and DS crazy 2x3x3
List of All Puzzles:
1. Rubiks Storebought
2. DS 4x4
3. DS 5x5
4. Square-1 (I have no clue what brand)
5. QJ megaminx
6. Quad 2x2
7. Keychain
8. Rubiks 360
9. Magic/Mircle sphere


----------



## sub_zero1983 (May 20, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 16 (One's in pieces at the moment)
Favorite Puzzle: Qj Megaminx
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square 1 ( can't solve it yet)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-3Iv7PnSLg


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 20, 2010)

Oh boy here we go... 
*
Number of Puzzles:* 89
*Favorite Puzzle:* FII
*Hardest Puzzle for You:* Megaminx
*Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Rubiks Storebought
*Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* 2 FII's and a Master Magic
*List of All Puzzles:
*2 Old type A
AII
AV
4 CIs
1 CII
3 Es
4 C4Y cubes
1 YJ
1 Random Dollar Store ... Thing
2 GhostHands
12 Storeboughts
2 Sudoku cubes
2 FIIs
4 Mini Cs
2 Mini QJs (3x3)
3 Mini Es
ES 2x2
Rubik's 2x2
3 LL 2x2s
2 Mini QJ 4x4
QJ 4x4
ES 4x4
Rubik's 4x4
V cube 5x5
ES 5x5
Rubik's 5x5
V cube 6x6
V cube 7x7
2 MF8 Megaminxes
2 Mefferts Pyraminxs
4 QJ Pyraminxs
Really old Square 1
2 MF8 Square 1s
2 Magics
2 Master Magics
2 Rubik's Revolutions (probably shouldn't count )
360
Siamese Cube
2 Rubik's Worlds
2 Floppy cubes
15 puzzle
Knot Puzzle
2 Triple Fused 2x2s
Rubik's Snake
cuboctahedron


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 23, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 15
Favorite Puzzles:cube4you DIY, eastsheen 2X2
Hardest Puzzle for You: square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): storebought rubik's 3X3, Winter 2006
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Meffert's 4X4, mf8 megaminx glow-in-the-dark
List of All Puzzles:
storbought rubik's 3X3
pocket cube 2X2
rubik's revenge (disassembled)
v-cube 5
v-cube 7
microsoft cube 3X3
hockey cube toronto maple leafs 3X3
mini typeC (center piece missing  )
cube4you DIY 3X3
cube4you DIY 3X3X4
eastsheen 2X2
Meffert's 4X4
mf8 megaminx glow-in-the-dark
platypus/x-treme cube
mf8 square-1


----------



## MikeCatchen (May 23, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 45
Favorite Puzzle: Alpha V 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Super Square-1
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Rubik's 25th anniversary cube, 2005
Newest Puzzle Owned: CII
List:
2x2x2s: Eastsheen, Ghost Hand
3x3x3s (From best to worst): Alpha V, FII, CII, F, Modded AI, C4U DIY, New type A-III, Modded storebought, 8 storeboughts, type B, sudokube, 
4x4x4s: Eastsheen, 2x Rubik's brands
5x5x5s: V-Cube 5, Eastsheen, Rubik's,
6x6x6s: V-Cube 6,
7x7x7s: V-Cube 7,
Odd-Shaped: Megaminx, Mirror Blocks, Square-1 x2, Super Square-1, 2x2 Quadramese cube, Rubiks 360 x2, Rubik's mind-ball, Rubik's Revolution, 15- Puzzle, Pyraminx, Rubik's Twist, UFO, Cube puzzle thing, Rubik's World, 
Mods: Siamese cube, Fused cube, octagonal 3x3,


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2010)

*Number of Puzzles:* 34
*Favorite Puzzle:* Helicopter cube
*Hardest Puzzle for You:* Helicopter cube
*Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Old type A
*Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Helicopter cube
*List of All Puzzles:*

*3x3s:*
A-V .................. (B)
F-I ................... (B)
F-II .................. (B)
C-I ................... (B)
C-II .................. (B)
Old Type A ........ (W)
A-II .................. (B)
C4Y diy ............. (B)
D-II .................. (W)
Ghost hand ........ (W)
Diangsheng ........ (W)
Storebought ....... (B)
Mini Diangsheng .. (W)
M&M Cube ......... (W)

*2x2s:
*Maru (missing atm) (B)
Lan Lan .............. (B)
Eastsheen .......... (W)

*Pyraminx:*
Puzzleproz .......... (W)
QJ ..................... (B)

*Other:*

Helicopter cube .... (B)

MF8 megaminx ..... (B)

Rubik's 5x5 .......... (B)

Floppy cube ......... (B)
Super Floppy ....... (B)

C4Y 3x3x4 ........... (B)

Eastsheen 4x4 ...... (B)

Mirror Blocks ......... (B)

Square-1 .............. (B)

Babylon Tower ....... (Tan)

Hungarian Rings ...... (Tan)

Brainstring ............ (Clear)

*Mods:*
Hexagonal Dipyramid (B)
Pillowed fisher cube . (B)
2x2 out of 3x3 ........ (B)


WOW... That's a lot!


----------



## GermanCube (May 23, 2010)

I think its time to update my cube collection:






I'm too lazy to list them all, if you got questions, ask!


----------



## dillonbladez (May 23, 2010)

*Number of Puzzles: 15
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 5x5
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Storebought
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): MF8 Sq.1 and LanLan2 2x2
List of All Puzzles:*

2x2:
Eastsheen Black
Eastsheen White
LanLan White

3x3:
Storebought Black
C4Y White
Type C/C4y Hardware White
F-II White (Replaced core with some random one, and hardware with C4Y. it sucks)
F-II White (this is my super duper awesome cube.)
Mini Type A White

4x4:
Eastsheen Black
Mini QJ White

5x5:
Eastsheen Black

ShapeShifting:
Black Sq.1 MF8 (Core stripeed  )
Black Sq.1 MF8


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 23, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 20
Favorite Puzzle: Magic/Master Magic
Hardest puzzle: 3x3x3 (BLD)
Oldest puzzle: 3x3x3
Newest puzzles: AV
List of all puzzles:
2x2x2 Eastsheen
2x2x2 My own Mod 
Rubiks Ice Cube
3x3x3 C
3x3x3 Dayan II
3x3x3 FI
3x3x3 FII
3x3x3 C4U
3x3x3 YJ
3x3x3 Alpha V
3x3x3 Haiyan Memory
4x4x4 QJ
5x5x5 V-Cube
6x6x6 V-Cube
7x7x7 V-Cube
7x7x7 V-cube
Megaminx PVC Modded
Square-1 QJ Modded
Rubiks Clock
Rubiks Magic


----------



## coinman (May 23, 2010)

The Tommy Holm collection (not mine, he is a friend). Almost 400 puzzels! But not all of them in the film. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_3f663R3Q0


----------



## Samania (Jun 18, 2010)

I finally have enough cubes to call it a collection!
Number of Puzzles: 8
Favorite Puzzle: Pyraminx
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx, because it takes me the longest 
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Storbought Rubik's
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Well, everything that's not a 3x3(except for FII, that's new)
List of All Puzzles:
*2x2*
lan lan screw spring structure (b)

*3x3*
Tiled Storebought (b)
Storebought Rubik's (b) (Modded)
C4U DIY (w) (Badly halfway modded)
FII (b)

*4x4*
Mini QJ (w)

*Minx's*
QJ tiled Pyraminx (b)
MF8 tiled Megaminx (b)


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 19, 2010)

Not bad considering I only had about $150 (Overall) to spend. 


Number of Puzzles: 7 (9 counting the two individual cubes used to make 
Siamese Cube)
Favourite Puzzle: V-cube 5
Hardest Puzzle: Rubik's 360 :fp
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3 Original Rubik's Cube
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Meffert's Megaminx (5 min. after V-Cube 7)
List of All Puzzles:
 (2) 3x3 Original Rubik's Cube 

Siamese cube. Made of:
2 Chinese Magic Cubes :fp 
Rubik's 360 :fp

V-cube 5 

v-cube 7 

*Meffert's* Megaminx


----------



## number1failure (Jun 28, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 15
Favorite Puzzle: Rubik's 3x3 (CubeSmith Tiled)
Hardest Puzzle for You: Rubik's 360
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's 3x3 (CubeSmith Tiled)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's TouchCube
List of All Puzzles:
YongJun 2x2
Rubik's 3x3 (CubeSmith Tiled)
Rubik's 3x3 (w/ Multicolor stickers)
YongJun Void Cube
Diamond Cube (Custom Puzzle)
Half Truncated Cube (Custom Puzzle)
Rubik's TouchCube
Rubik's 4x4 (P.O.S.)
Rubik's 5x5 (Super 5x5 Sticker Mod)
Rubik's 360
MF8 Square 1
MF8 Super Square 1
MHZ 3x3x7
3x3x3 Ball/Sphere
SE DIY 3x3


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 28, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 15
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3.
Hardest puzzle: N/a. 5x5 takes the longest, if that's what you mean.
Oldest puzzle: 3x3.
Newest puzzles: CT Skewb, Mini QJ 4x4, V-mech YJ 5x5, 3x3 Mini Diansheng #2, QJ Domino (all acquired over a span of two days).
List of all puzzles:
1x3x3 Floppy -- "Pants on the Ground"
2x3x3 QJ Domino -- To be named.
2x2x2 White Eastsheen -- "Chartreuse"
3x3x3 Mini Diansheng #1 -- "Brüno"
3x3x3 Mini Diansheng #2 -- To be named.
3x3x3 Mini Type C -- "Justinian"
3x3x3 Rubik's Display Storebought
3x3x3 C4Y -- "Alex"
3x3x3 Alpha-I -- "Amadeus"
3x3x3 Alpha-II -- "Ruby"
4x4x4 Mini QJ -- To be named.
5x5x5 V-mech YJ -- To be named.
Megaminx (Black QJ) -- "Kensington Fauntleroy Robespierre Meriwether"
Fisher Cube -- "Anthony"
Rubik's 360 -- "Isaac"

Partial puzzles:
3x3x3 storebought cubies, core broke
CubeTwist Skewb, missing a corner
5x5x5 Rubik's cubies, sold the core
4x4x4 Rubik's cube, missing 1 edge piece.

Non-puzzles:
Stackmat Timer -- "Señor Awesomesauce"


----------



## Winball (Jun 28, 2010)

white A-V 3x3 (c4u stickers)
Haiyan memory black. 3x3
Lanlan 2x2


----------



## Novriil (Jun 28, 2010)

I voted for 5-15 
Number of Puzzles: 35
Favorite Puzzle: I used to love pyraminx but now I kind of like 3x3 more 
Hardest Puzzle for You: rubik's 360 definitely. The balls fly. It got static when I took it to Est Open '09
Oldes Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): original rubik's 3x3. 1981?
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): AV in february/march, this year.
List of All Puzzles:

Maru mini 3x3 black
Soviet mini 3x3 white (same size as maru mini)
Lanlan 2x2
Modded ES 2x2
AV with memory mod black
AV with memory mod white
Haiyan cube black
Haiyan cube white
FII black
AIII black
C4Y white
C4Y purple
C4Y purple
AII black
Random crappy 3x3 black
Original rubik's cube
Rubik's 360
Golden mirror blocks
Transparent Mf8 square-1
Floppy cube black
Mini QJ 4x4 black
QJ 4x4 black {broken}
V-5 white
Rubik's snake soviet
Rubik's snake from DX
QJ megaminx black
QJ pyraminx white
Rubik's magic
Rubik's magic
Rubik's master magic
Type C white
Skewb white
2x1x1 selfmade black
1x1 selfmade white
2x2 which completely sucks.

Some keychain freaky-cubes are more but I will not count them as cubes.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 28, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 4
Favorite Puzzle: Megaminx
Hardest Puzzle for You: 5x5 (I am epic fail at last two centers..no matter how many tutorials I read/watch)
Old Puzzle Owned: 3x3x3 bought april sometime
Newest Puzzle Owned: Square-1
List of All Puzzles:
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
Megaminx
Square-1


that's right I don't own a 2x2x2 and i'm proud of it


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 28, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 20
Favorite Puzzle: F-II 3x3 black
Hardest Puzzle for You: V-Cube 6 6x6 black(It isn't hard, it is just the hardest)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Best storebought in the world black
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Micro Alpha black/QJ 2x3x3 domino black
List of All Puzzles:

Black 1x1 - Rubik's; mCube with paper stickers
Black 2x2 - Eastsheen
White 2x2 - LanLan: Cubesmith fluorescent stickers with a white side
Black 2x3x3 - QJ
Black 3x3 - F-II: Cubesmith fluorescent stickers; GhostHand II; Micro Alpha; Rubik's brand; Best storebought in the world: Cubesmith smooth tiles; 25th anniversary cube
White 3x3; Cube4You DIY: Cubesmith smooth tiles with a black side; Cube4You DIY: Textured stickers from an unknown brand: I took the springs out of it
Black 4x4 - Mini QJ: Textured stickers
Black 5x5 - V-cube 5: Cubesmith fluorescents: White core
White 5x5 - V-cube 5: Black core
Black 6x6 - V-cube 6
Black 7x7 - V-cube 7: Cubesmith fluorescents
Black megaminx - Meffert's
White pyraminx - QJ with textured stickers

I just completely re-did the post because I did it wrong. This looks a lot better anyway.


----------



## liv2runrun2liv (Jul 28, 2010)

Number of puzzles:12
Favorite:5x5
Hardest:4x4
Oldest: cheapy 3x3 from garage sale 10 or so years ago
Newest Ghost hand 5x5
All
Rubik's 3x3
(trashed) Rubik's 4x4
Rubik's 5x5
some DIY3x3
LanLan void cube
QJ4x4
EastSheen2x2
Eastsheen4x4
Eastsheen5x5
Ghost hand 5x5
QJ Megaminx
Square 1
some 3x3like puzzle


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 28, 2010)

Number of puzzles: 15
Favorite: Megaminx
Hardest: 5x5x5
Oldest: 3x3x3
Newest: Maru 4x4x4

List:
Rubik's 3x3x3 (x2), black (obviously)
Alpha V, black
F-II, black
DaYan GuHong, black
Ghost Hand 2003a, transparent blue
Rubik's 4x4x4, black
Mini QJ 4x4x4, black (dead)
Maru 4x4x4, black
Rubik's 5x5x5, black
QJ 5x5x5, black
Meffert's megaminx, black
MF8 Square-1, transparent (broken but still usable if you're careful)
Rubik's snake
Rubik's 360


----------



## Kevin Nguyen (Jul 28, 2010)

Number of puzzles: 26

Favorite Puzzle: Megaminx
Oldest: Rubik's Original DIY
Newest : Dayan-Guhong 3x3x3
Hardest: Hand-made Axis Cube 

--List of cubes:

3x3x3 Rubik's Original DIY
3x3x3 DIY Type C1
3x3x3 DIY Type A1 (I would like to call type A than Alpha)
3x3x3 DIY Type A2
3x3x3 DIY Type A3
3x3x3 DIY Type A5
3x3x3 DIY Dayan-Guhong
Mirror Block
ES 2x2x2 springs mod
Lanlan 2x2x2
ES 4x4x4 and ES 5x5x5
4 Colors Pyramorphinx
MF8 Megaminx

--Hand-make Puzzles (self designed puzzles in bold and italic format text)
4 Hand-made Axis Cubes
Greenhill's Cube
*Kevin's Dia-Octagonal*
*Kevin's Lozenge Prism*
Black and White Hexagonal Prism I
Hexagonal Prism II
Trajber Octahedron
Windmill Wall Hexagonal Di-pyramid
1x2x3 Fully Functional
Axis Octagonal Prism
Hexis (Axis Hexagonal Di-pyramid)
*Kevin's Off-set Cube*
*Kevin's Tetrahedron*


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 28, 2010)

Number of puzzles: 14

Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Oldest: 3x3 bought somewhere (not a storebought, had tiles and standard scheme, it broke two years ago )
Newest : Dayan-Guhong 3x3
Hardest: Square-1

--List of cubes (for the most part listed oldest to newest, a few are out of place):
*All puzzles are black unless noted otherwise*

3x3 2007 Storebought
3x3 Rubik DIY (now a hybrid with cubies from my 2007 storebought)
3x3 Alpha I (sitting and collecting dust I guess)
3x3 2008 Storebought
Megaminx QJ Stickered (decently modded and re-stickered)
Megaminx QJ Stickered (the one above had a cracked center piece after my chess club sponsor tried juggling it:fp, so he bought me this one, but I was able to fix the cracked center piece, so I've got 3 minxes )
Square-1 MF8 (currently my main)
Rubik's Twist
Rubik's 360
2x2 LL (currently my main)
3x3 Ghost Hand II
3x3 Alpha V
Siamese Cube (two storeboughts)
Pyra QJ Tiled (de-tiled, bright cubesmith stickers)
1x3x3 LanLan Floppy Cube (cubesmith stickers)
3x3 Dayan GuHong


----------



## theace (Jul 28, 2010)

Number of puzzles: 5
Ghosthand 3x3x3
Rubik 4x4x4
Lanlan 2x2
MF8 Square 1
Rubiks 360


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

Number of puzzles: 33
Favourite: 2x2
Hardest: Square 1
1. Eastsheen 2x2 (dead)
2. Diansheng 2x2 (dead)
2. Super floppy 1x3x3
4. Cheap Imitation 3x3
5. Diansheng 3x3
6. Type F 1 Blue 3x3
7. Mini Rubik's 3x3
8. Baseball picture cube 3x3
9. Rubik's 4x4
10. Lanlan 4x4
11. Eastsheen 5x5
12. MF8 Square 1
13. Lanlan Skewb
14. MF8 Megaminx V2
15. QJ Skewb Ultimate
16. Cheap Imitation Pyraminx
17. QJ Tiled Pyraminx
18. Lingao Mini Magic
19. Unknown Magic (dead)
20. Lanlan 2x2
21. Dayan Guhong
22. Floppy Cube
23. 2x3x3
24. Mirror Blocks
25. Jing's Pyraminx
26. Skewb Diamond
27. Mini Type A
28. YJ Fisher Cube
29. Cubettwit Magic
30. Cubetwist Master Magic
31. Mefferts Pyraminx
32. Mefferts Gear Cube
33. Daseng 3x3


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 9, 2010)

Can i just take a picture?


----------



## Rinfiyks (Oct 9, 2010)

Number of puzzles: 10
Favourite puzzle: right now, 3x3x3
Hardest puzzle: sudoku cube and snake cube, both I have never solved
Oldest puzzle owned: Rubik's brand I gave away, so my megaminx
Newest puzzle owned: sudoku cube and snake cube
List:
3x3x3 type C
3x3x3 ghosthand
4x4x4 not sure
5x5x5 not sure
2 cheaply made square-1s
megaminx
sudoku cube
snake cube
pocket 24 mm 2x2x2


----------



## Olji (Oct 9, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 25 (24 if doubles isnt counting)
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: hard question, i can solve all my cubes pretty easy, it's just my method to solve it that may stink, argh! (want to say square-2, but it's easy when you can solve square-1, I think I pass on this question xD
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): KO cube of unknown origin, was great though
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): magic
List of All Puzzles:
1. KO cube, great until center piece broke
2. siamese 2x2
3. rubik's 2x2
4. 2x2 unknown brand
5. lanlan 2x2
6. C4U DIY
7. YJ 3x3 (x2)
8. lanlan 3x3
9. lanlan void cube
10. mf-8 square-1
11. square-2
12. eastsheen 5x5x5
13. guoJia 3x3 transparent yellow
14. ShengEn F-II (no stickers on, have'nt got time to resticker it after taking the old ones off, so I give it to noncubers as a beginners cube)
15. Rubik's magic (lol, my nocubing friends call it "the mind**** thing"
16. Mirror cube
17. AV
18. Ghosthand
19. Ghosthand II
20. Mefferts Megaminx
21. Guhong
22. Alpha Mini, that's what it called? x) (http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Small_A_Magic_Cube_White-26653)
23. Shitty KO cube from ÖoB (sweden), brand called funny, no screws/springs, locks up all the time. (dammit mom xD)
24. Hybrid, AV pieces with a AIII core (methinks), got it for free from a guy at swedish open 2010, since i had a small collection x)


----------



## _D2_ (Oct 9, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 5
Favorite Puzzle: Square-1
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3 i'd say 2006
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Purchased 17/09/10 arrived yesterday
List of All Puzzles:
1- 3x3x3 Type A (dont know number)
All of the puzzles below are the ones that arrived yesterday
2- Guhong (Feels cheap tough it was $12)
3- LanLan 2x2x2 (Cant do it on my own, i use 3x3x3 algorithms)
4- LanLan 4x4x4 (2 wings are very hard)
5- Square-1 (Holy crap so hard)
6- Piramynx (So easy )

I'm experimenting intuitively with all of them except the 3x3x3 and the 2x2x2. The 4x4x4 is very hard, might give up soon but i have a 4 day holiday now so ...
Square-1 is impossible, seriously. Piramynx meh, tips are useless, there are 9 "fixed" parts (the "centers" just below the tips) and the edges are easy to do so it's very easy overall.


----------



## flan (Oct 9, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 17
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3 guhong
Hardest Puzzle: megaminx cba to look up last layer edge pll
List of All Puzzles:
1. 3x3 Rubik's storebought
2. 3x3 2x Alpha I
3. 3x3 Alpha V
4. 3x3 F-II
5. 3x3 DaYan GuHong
6. 2x2 Lan Lan
7. 4x4 Rubik's 
8. 4x4 DaYan
9. 5x5 V Cube white
10. 5x5 Erik Akkersdijks Former WR V Cube 5 black (bought this on a spur of the moment thing.) 
11. 5x5 Rubik's
12. V cube 6 modded
13. V cube 7 white
14. Square-1 mf8
15. Megaminx mf8 VI
16. Pyraminx QJ
17. Magic Cubetwist


----------



## MEn (Oct 9, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 24
Favorite: Modded YJ 4x4
Hardest: Square 1
1. LanLan 2x2
2. Dayan Guhong
3. Black Haiyan Memory (Modded A5)
4. White Haiyan Memory (Modded A5)
5. 2 Diansheng 837 3x3
6. LanLan 3x3x2
7. Floppy Cube
8. C4Y 3x3x4
9. Mini QJ 4x4
10. YJ 4x4
11. YJ 5x5
12. YJ 6x6
13. YJ 7x7
14. YJ Mastermorphix
15. QJ Pyraminx
16. QJ Trabjer's Octahedron
17. QJ Super Square 1
18. QJ Skewb
19. QJ Tetrahedron
20. CubeTwist Square 1
21. YJ Fisher Cube
22. Mini Alpha
23. QJ Megaminx
24. Ruoyu Magic


----------



## jordan12 (Oct 9, 2010)

Storebought
CII
3 FII
2 Guhong
Lingyun
GH
A5
A2
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Rubik's 360
ES 4x4
Mini QJ
Maru 4x4
V Cube 5
Mefferts 5x5
ES 2x2
Maru 2x2
Lan Lan 2x2
ES 4x4
Mefferts 4x4
Mini DS
Keyring 3x3

I think the 4x4 and 5x5 are Mefferts, they're the ones with the thick tiles.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 9, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 26
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle: Square-1
Oldest puzzle: probably a mangled Rubik's brand (~2 years)

Lanlan 2x2
x2 Guhong 3x3
Haiyan memory white 3x3
Type FII 3x3
x2 Ghosthand 3x3
x2 Rubik's brand
x4 other random 3x3's
Mini Type C
Key chain cube
Mini QJ 4x4
V-Cube 5x5, 7x7
Megaminx, Pyraminx, Square-1, floppy, siamese, clock, slide, 360


----------



## celli (Oct 9, 2010)

number of puzzles: 7
favourite: 3x3x3 Pi DIY cube
oldest: 3x3x3 storebought rubik's cube 
newest: QJ pyraminx and mf8 megaminx V2
hardest: megaminx, never solved it, still trying to solve it without an instruction

1. 3x3x3 storebought rubiks cube
2. 2x2x2 eastsheen cube
3. 4x4x4 eastsheen cube
4. 5x5x5 eastsheen cube
5. 3x3x3 Pi DIY cube
6. QJ pyraminx
7. mf8 megaminx V2


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 30, 2010)

number of puzzles: 39
favorite: MF8 megaminx
oldest: Diansheng 3x3
newest:Cubetwist sq1, diansheng blade cube, ghosthand 2x2, C4U 3x3x7, Mozhi Pyraminx (arrived in the mail today oct 30th)
hardest: V-cube 7. 
1. 2x2- eastsheen
2. 3x3-diansheng
3. 3x3-ghosthand 1
4. 3x3-red dayan guhong
5. 3x3-black type Aii DIY
6. 3x3-transparent blue type F
7. 3x3- transparent yellow type F
8 3x3 YJ brand
9. 3x3- mini diansheng
10. 3x3- mini type A
11. 4x4 rubik's revenge
12. 4x4- eastsheen
13. 5x5- eastsheen
14. 7x7- Vcube (white)
15 Void cube
16 . mirror block
17. ball shaped 3x3
18. PVC megaminx
19. QJ megaminx (white w/tiles)
20. MF8 megaminx
21 MF8 Square-1
22. YJ apple 3x3 (red) 
23. Mozhi Diamond
24. Skewb 
25 Skewb ultimate
26. miracle sphere
27. Rubik's 360
28. Magic
29.Master Magic
30. Rubik's snake (KO)
31. rubik's clock (KO)
32. Mastermorphix
33. Pyraminx.
34. Floppy cube
35. C4U 3x3x7
36. Ghosthand 2x2
37. Diansheng blade cube
38. Cubetwist square-1
39. Mozhi pyraminx


----------



## souljahsu (Oct 30, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 4
Favorite Puzzle: Dayan Guhong
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): JSK Clone, since July, 2010 (the time I started cubing is May, 2010)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Everything but JSK Clone, I got them at the same time.
List of All Puzzles:
3x3x3 JSK Clone
3x3x3 Dayan GuHong
2x2x2 LanLan
Cubetwist Square-1


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 31, 2010)

number of puzzles: 40 Edit: 41
favorite: V-Cube 5
oldest: V-cube 5,6,7 came from Greece on 22nd August 2009 yes I still remember the date when it came to me(there are older ones but they were lost or pieces are missing)
newest: dayan guhong and two haiyan memos (arrived in oct 10th) Maru was on order
hardest: time:teraminx hard:SS-1
1. 2x2- Eastsheen
2. 3x3- YuXin DIY
3. 3x3- Ghosthand (shengshou) 2
4. 3x3- Green dayan guhong
5. 3x3- Black Haiyan Memory 
6. 3x3- Transparent blue Ghosthand 2003A
7. 3x3- White Ghosthand 2003A
8. 3x3- White Ghosthand 2003A
9. 3x3- White Ghosthand 2003A (yes I have 3)
10. 3x3- YJ mini DIY
11. 3x3- Rubik's brand
12. 4x4- Mefferts
13. 4x4- Mefferts (this one with 1 broken corner which isn't fixed yet)
14. 5x5- V-Cube (white)
15. 5x5- Rubik's Brand
16. 5x5- Eastsheen
17. Mirror block (YJ)
18. MF8 Megaminx VII
19. C4U Gigaminx
20. MF8 Teraminx
21. MF8 Square-1
22. MF8 SSQ-1
23. Mozhi Pyraminx
24. HeShu Pyraminx
25. Void Cube (lanlan)
26. Void Cube (unknown brand, it has an broken inner edge but still works fine, corner are always falling down by the way)
27. Rubik's 360
28. Rubik's snake
29. Rubik's snake (KO)
30. C4U 3x3x4
31. Yuxin 2x3x3
32. Yuxin 2x3x3
33. Fisher Cube (mefferts)
34. Rainbow Cube (YJ)
35. Keychain Siamese
36. Keychain 3x3x4
37. Pyraminx Crystal
38. FlowerMinx
39. Unknown 2x2 (rubik's mechanism)
40. Rubik's Ice Cube 2x2 (dissasembled and lazy to assemble)

Puzzles that are broken (broken and can't work)
1. Mini QJ (one center piece broke)
2. Another YuXin DIY 3x3 (pieces were lost, lots of them and too much to describe)
3. YJ 2x2 (inner edge was lost when I disassemble to lube it)

And yes maybe I forget to put some of my puzzles there, maybe it was on the car (or other place besides the place where my collection is)
Edit : Here are the one which i forget to put
41. White Haiyan Memory


----------



## Axiys? (Nov 3, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 17
Favorite Puzzle:3x3,2x2
Hardest Puzzle for You:Master Pyramorphinx, Bandage Cube(Can't solve),Square-1(can't solve), 5x5(can't solve)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): F-II 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):QJ Skewb,MF8 Square-1,V-Cube 5,C4U 3x3x7.
List of All Puzzles:
2x2: Lanlan,Eastsheen
3x3: F-II,C-III,Dollar store cube x4
4x4: Maru
5x5 V-5
Megaminx: MF8
Void Cube: Lanlan
Master Pyramorphinx: Lanlan
Bandage Cube: Meferts
Pyraminx: QJ
Skewb: QJ
Square - 1: MF8
3x3x2: QJ
3x3x7 : C4U


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 3, 2010)

Number of Puzzles: 100ish
Favorite Puzzle: Tony Fisher made spherical 4x4x4
Hardest Puzzle for You: Not really sure. I suppose FT octahedron because I almost never solve it and each time I do I have to work out the algs again
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 1980's Rubik's 3x3x3, I got it off my uncle about 15 years ago
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): I've never ordered a single puzzle on it's own
List of All Puzzles: Watch this space (I might get bored enough one day possibly if I break both my hands)


----------



## bluedasher (Jan 1, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 11
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 7x7
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Rubik's 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned: Square 1 and 7x7

List of All Puzzles:

1.) GH 2x2
2.) Rubik's 3x3
3.) Alpha V 3x3
4.) Dayan Guhong 3x3
5.) Edison 3x3
6.) Mini QJ 4x4
7.) V-Cube 5x5
8.) V-Cube 7x7
9.) MF8 Square 1
10.) QJ Megaminx (Stickered)
11.) Siamese cube (Made with two Rubik 3x3x3's)


----------



## hatter (Jan 1, 2011)

Number of puzzles: 43
Oldest: 1980's cube
Newest: QJ megaminx







1.	2x2 – keychain cube
2.	2x2 – Rubiks ice cube
3.	2x2 – Lanlan
4.	3x3 – Original 1980’s Rubiks Cube
5.	3x3 - unknown glow in the dark
6.	3x3 – cube4you diy
7.	3x3 – puzzleproz diy
8.	3x3 – Dayan GuHong
9.	3x3 – Dayan GuHong
10.	3x3 – 30th anniversary rubiks brand
11.	3x3 – Mirror bump cube
12.	3x3 – AV
13.	3x3 – Fully functional lego cube
14.	4x4 – rubiks
15.	5x5- rubiks
16.	Rubiks 360
17.	Rubiks UFO
18.	Unknown Pyraminx
19.	QJ Pyraminx
20.	Square 1
21.	Snake
22.	Clock
23.	Keychain revolution
24.	Some ball thing..
25.	Magic
26.	Quad 2x2
27.	2x2x1
28.	Siamese Cube
29.	Crazy 2x3x3
30.	Wooden snake thing
31.	Wooden star puzzle

Picture Cubes
32. Sudokube
33. Sudokube
34. Portal Companion Cube
35. Word Puzzle
36. Rubiks brand Indianapolis Colts
37. Face/dot cube
38. Hippie cube
39. Rubiks Brand fishing
40. Drains
41. Rubiks brand Disney World cube

Not Pictured:
42. Rubiks Revolution
43. QJ megaminx


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 1, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: Uh... Lots
Favorite Puzzle: Lanlan Rex cube
Hardest Puzzle for You: Pillowed mastermorphix(I still don't know center parity)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Old rubiks brand... from a long time ago
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Ghosthand 5x5
List of All Puzzles:
1. Rubiks storebought 3x3
2. Rubiks storebought 3x3
3. Old Alpha 1 3x3
4. Haiyan memory 3x3
5. Haiyan Haiyan's cube 3x3
6. Dayan Guhong 3x3
7. Dayan Lingyun 3x3
8. Dayan 2(Taiyan) 3x3
9. Shengshou 3x3
10. Shengen FII 3x3
11. Black Cube4you diy 3x3
12. Purple Cube4you diy 3x3
13. Mini type C 3x3
14. Eastsheen 4x4
15. Storebought Eastsheen 4x4
16. Mf8+Dayan 4x4
17. LanLan 2x2
18. Maru 2x2
19. Lingao magic
20. QJ megaminx
21. Mirror cube
22. Lanlan pillowed mastermorphix
23. Lanlan rex cube
24. Ghosthand 5x5
25. V cube 5
26. V cube 7
27. QJ skewb
28. Cubic 3x3x5
29. FF 3x3x4
30. 3x3 sphere
31. Rubiks keychain


----------



## Vinny (Jan 1, 2011)

Number of puzzles: 22
Favorite puzzle: 3x3
Oldest puzzle: Rubik's 3x3
Newest puzzle: Shengshou 4x4 transparent C(III) and Alpha V
Hardest puzzle: QJ Super Square-1 (I can't learn it because the cube won't turn, haha
List:
1. QJ Super Square-1 (useless0
2. KO pyraminx
3. Alpha V-f
4. C4U 3x3x7
5. Rubik's 5x5
6. V cube 7
7. C4U 3x3
8. Ghost Hand II
9. Mini Type C
10. Grey Type F(II)
11. KO Mirror Blocks
12. QJ Megaminx
13. Ghost Hand 5x5
14. Green Mf8 Square-1
15. Diansheng mastermorphinx
16. Alpha V
17. Transparent Type C(III)
18. 6 color DaYan GuHong
19. Rubik's Magic
20. V Cube 6 (in the process of modding)
21. Shengshou 4x4
22. Rubik's 3x3 
23. DaYan Guhong
24. DaYan LingYun
25. Blue Maru 4x4
26. Ghost Hand 7x7 (once it arrives)


----------



## buelercuber (Jan 1, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 50
Favorite Puzzle: cubic 3x3x7
Hardest Puzzle for You: (takes the most time) 7x7
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):hmm first rubiks cube i don't know like 2005? i have two 80's cubes.
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x7 a few months ago.
List of All Puzzlesh jeez here we go.

1. type F-1 white
2. Toronto maple leafs hockey cube
3. white edison 3x3
4. 80's 3x3 cube.
5. google 3x3 cube
6. Rubiks studio.
7. buffalo bills 3x3 cube
8. Rubik's store bought.
9. first rubiks cube storebought.
10. Alpha 5 white
11. Dayan Guhong 3x3 white
12. Datan II glow in the dark green 3x3
13. Rubik's DIY 3x3
14. mini type a 3x3
15. Mirror blocks
16. Gordians knot.
17. 2x2x4
18. 4(1x1)
19. 1x1x2
20. twist
21. rubiks snake mini
22. mini master magic
23. magic
24. 2x2 magic
25. flipside
26. 15 metal puzzle
27. 15 plastic puzzle
28. MF8 square 1 green
29. cubetwist square 1 white
30. 1x3x3
31. mini eastsheen 2x2
32. rubiks world
33. flip side? flip trwist?( a slidey puzzle with two layers, and they're balls in betwen them..... someone help.... lol
34. Platypus
35. eastsheen 5x5 white
36. eastsheen 5x5 black
37. eastsheen 4x4 white.
38. YJ 4x4 white
39. v-cube 5
40. v-cube 7
41. LanLan 2x2
42. Haiyans cube 3x3 white
43. Maru 4x4
44. C4Y transparent black 3x3
45. skewb
46. wooden 30th adversarial cube.
thats it....

EDIT: three more because i forgot to count the other 4 1x1s.
EDIt again.///..:skewb
EDIT: finally got 50 cubes


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 5, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 23
Favorite Puzzle: ???
Hardest Puzzle for You: Super Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's Game
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x4, 3x3x2, 5x5, 4x4, GHII 3x3, Super Floppy Cube, Void Cube
List of All Puzzles:

1. Rubik's Game
2. C4Y purple
3. FII
4. AV-f
5. mini type A
6. GuHong
7. Ghost hand II
8. Number Cube
9. YJ fisher's cube
10. LanLan Void Cube

11. lanlan 2x2
12. LanLan 2x2
13. Eastsheen 2x2

14. Eastsheen 4x4
15. ShengShou 4x4

16. Eastsheen 5x5
17. YJ 5x5

18. Cubetwist Square-1
19. QJ Super Square-1

20. QJ Megaminx

21. Cube4You 3x3x4
22. LanLan Super Floppy Cube
23. QJ 3x3x2


----------



## embracethemetal (Feb 7, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 15
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Rubik's brand
Newest Puzzle Owned: Mf8 Megaminx
List of all Puzzles:
Eastsheen 2x2
Rubik's 3x3
Ball 3x3
Rubik's Icon
Alpha-I
Alpha-II
Alpha-V
Dayan Guhong
Type F-II
YJ 3x3
Knock-off Pyraminx
C4Y 3x3
Void Cube
Square-1
Mf8 Megaminx


----------



## Sammud Sharma (Feb 7, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 5
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 4x4x4
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): my dad's old 3x3x3 
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2x2x2 & 4x4x4 ( 26 - 01 - 11 )
List of All Puzzles:
3x3x3 -
Dayan Guhong
Rubik's Brand
Some Other Brand ( Old Cube )
2x2x2 -
LanLan
4x4x4 -
QJ


----------



## peedu (Feb 7, 2011)

Number of puzzles: 32
Favorite: 3x3x3 (other cubic)
Hardest: SQ1
Oldest: 3x3x3 (keychain, 81 or 82, not existing any more)
Newest: Sheng Shou 4x4x4
List:
1x3x3 Floppy
2x2x2 LL
2x3x3 Domino
3x3x3 Crazy Domino
3x3x3 FII
3x3x3 C4Y
3x3x3 Hayan
3x3x3 DS 45mm
3x3x3 Type D GID
3x3x3 unknown GID
3x3x3 Maru mini (~3-4pcs)
3x3x3 19mm cube (x4) Maybe I have lost one
3x3x3 Guhong (x2)
3x3x3 Unknown brand with chrome stickers
3x3x3 Rubik's (lent it to a friend and it is in his drawer)
Void
4x4x4 QJ
4x4x4 Dayan/MF8
4x4x4 ShengShou
5x5x5 ES
6x6x6 V
7x7x7 V
3x3x4 C4Y
3x3x5 C4Y
3x3x7 C4Y
Skewb
2-layer super Skewb
Megaminx
Octahedron
Mirrorblocks
Gear cube
Jing's pyraminx

(Next one to arrive: YJ 5x5x5)

Nice, finally a place where to write down all my twisties. I still have to look into my cube bag to see if I'm missing any from this list.


Peedu


----------



## Adrian E (Feb 7, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 50
Favorite Puzzle: 2x2
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx (i'm so slow )
Old Puzzle: Rubik's Cube
Newest Puzzle: Mf8 Square-1 v.2
List of All Puzzles:
2x2 LanLan
2x2 Easthsheen
2x2 Eastsheen mini
1x3x3 Floppy (broken)
1x3x3 Super Floppy
2x3x3 QJ
3x3 AI
3x3 Haiyan Memory (AV V)
3x3 Diansheng
3x3 mini Diansheng
3x3 C mini
3x3 C II
3x3 F II
3 times: 3x3 Dayan Guhong
3x3 Mirror Blocks
4 times 3x3 1€ picture Cube
3x3 C4Y
3x3 Speedcube Ultimate (= C)
3x3 Keychain (twice)
3x3 Ghosthand II
3x3 type W
3x3 type Y
3x3 Mastermorphinx (1 colored)
3x3 Void-Cube
4x4 Eastsheen
4x4 Mefferts
4x4 Mf8/Dayan
5x5 V-Cube
6x6 V-Cube
7x7 V-Cube
Square-1 Mf8 (twice)
Square-1 Mf8 v.2
Megaminx ... (unknown brand)
Megaminx QJ
Pyraminx ... (broken)
Pyraminx QJ
Mozhi Diamond (octagon)
Rubik's 360
2x Magic
2x Mastermagic
Clock


----------



## MagicYio (Feb 7, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 13
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Rubik's 4x4x4 (Why do I have that?)
Old Puzzle Owned: Summer 2007
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): October 2010
List of All Puzzles:
Rubik's 3x3x3
Extremely crappy 3x3x3
Pi-cube 3x3x3
Mini Diansheng 3x3x3
Scramble Cube 1x3x3
EastSheen 2x2x2
LanLan 2x2x2
Rubik's 4x4x4
Mefferts Square-1
Mefferts Pyraminx
Mirror Cube
Rubik's Magic
Custom Master Magic


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 8, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I'll update this. I haven't gotten many puzzles in a while.

*Number of Puzzles:* 112
*Favorite Puzzle:* Lanlan 2x2 (Used at every competition and it's still amazing) <3 this Lanlan. 
*Hardest Puzzle for You:* Rubiks 360
*Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Rubiks Storebought
*Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* V2s. One pillowed, one standard
*List of All Puzzles:*
34 3x3 (2 storebought, 4 old A, 1 AI, 2 AII, 2 AIII, 3 AV, 1 CI, 3 CII, 1 FI, 5 FII, 1 memory, 1 dayan, 4 guhong, 1 lingyun, 1 ghosthand, 1 c4y, 1 diansheng)
10 2x2 (2 ES, 1 SS, 1 maru, 4 LL, 2 V2)
7 4x4 (1 rubik's, 1 ES, 1 mini qj, 2 maru, 1 dayan, 1 x-cube)
3 5x5 (1 rubik's, 2 v-cube)
3 megaminx
4 pyraminx
2 clocks
1 6x6
1 7x7
4 magic
2 master magic
2 square-1
2 mini 3x3
1 ultra mini
1 yj foot cube
1 dodo cube
1 rubik's 360
1 void cube
2 rubik's revolution
1 dice cube
1 rubik's slide
1 rubik's 30th anniversery wood cube
1 mirror blocks
1 mastermorphinx
1 GF picture cube
1 quad cube
1 dots cube
1 snake cube
2 sudokube
2 skewbs
1 steelers cube
1 yankees cube
1 mets cube
1 padres cube
1 Jupiter 3x3
1 rubik's icon
2 #/letter cube
1 dollar store sparkly cube
1 octagon-like 3x3
1 rubik's twist
1 letters cube
1 floppy cube
1 ultra mini keychain
2 mini keychain
1 3x3x7


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 8, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 82 including timers & blindfold, 78 without.
Favorite Puzzle: Black 3x3x3 Ultimate Lubix Guhong + blindfold atm ;-D Just a puzzle is probably 11x11 or teraminx
Hardest Puzzle for You: Crazy 4x4 2
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 1981 3x3 (broken), 1986 magic
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 2x2x1, gear cube, gear cube extreme
List of All Puzzles:



Spoiler



Main cubes:

Black 2x2x2 Lanlan
Black 3x3x3 Ultimate Lubix Guhong
Black 4x4x4 Maru
White 5x5x5 V-cube
White 6x6x6 V-cube
White 7x7x7 V-cube
White 11x11x11
Black 1986 Rubik's Magic
Black Pyraminx Meffert's 1
Rubik's Clock 1988
Black Square 1 MF8 (Not the ball core one)
Black Megaminx Meffert's
Black Gigaminx C4Y
Black Teraminx C4Y
Black Gear cube Meffert's
Black Gear cube extreme Meffert's

Other stuff:

White 1x1x1 
White 2x2x1 Mozhi
Black 2x2x2 Eastsheen
Black 2x2x2 Eastsheen tiled
Black 2x2x2 Lanlan
Black 2x2x2 Keychain
Black 2x2x3 Slim tower
Black 3x3x1 Floppy cube
Black 3x3x2 Domino
Black 3x3x3 Type A2 with a missing corner
Black 3x3x3 Rubik's Storebought that I started making into a pillowed 3x3 but never finished
Black 3x3x3 Type G (HKNowstore)
Black 3x3x3 Type F2... with a missing corner... and no stickers...
Black 3x3x3 Dayan 2... with for some reason, 9 corners and 11 edges -_-
Black 3x3x3 Type F1
Black 3x3x3 Type F1
Transparent 3x3x3 Type F1 with a missing corner
Silver 3x3x3 Type F1 with no stickers
Pink 3x3x3 Type F1
White 3x3x3 Type C1
White 3x3x4 C4Y
Black Cubic 3x3x5 C4Y
Black 4x4x4 Meffert's
Black 5x5x5 Rubik's

Black 2x2x2 Triple
Black 2x2x2 Quadruple
Black 2x2x2 Pyramorphix
Black 3x3x3 Sudokube
Black 3x3x3 Lanlan Rhombic dodecahedron
Black 3x3x3 Octagon barrel
Black 3x3x3 Sphere
Black Mastermorphix
Black Octahedron Dayan
Black Rubik's Revololololution
White 3x3x3 Void cube
White 3x3x3 Morph Egg
Black Crazy 4x4x4 1
Black Crazy 4x4x4 2

Black Pyraminx Storebought Mefferts 1 with 3 tips and 2 edges
White Tetraminx Storebought Tiled
Black Braintwist Hoberman
Black Jing's Pyraminx Meffert's

Black Square 1 Some Chinese failbrand
Black Skewb ("Hi Andrew", said the Skewb.) 
Black Super Square 1

Black Face turning octahedron

Black Chinaminx with 7 missing tiles
Black Pyraminx crystal Mefferts

White Rainbow cube

Yellow Miracle Sphere
USA Puck Puzzle
Rubik's Clock 1988
Rubik's Snake
15 Puzzle
2x8 magic
Whip-it
Whip-it 4x6
Whip-it 6x6
Whip-it 4x4
Bedlam cube
Some puzzle ball thing
secret puzzle

Stackmat Glow in the dark timer
March 2008 Stackmat timer
Stackwatch round timer
Blindfold


----------



## Pixel 6 (Feb 8, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 70+ Not sure exact number. 
Favorite Puzzle: The Ultimate I made for Feliks! Woot!
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square 1... Still haven't solved the thing past getting it to a square!
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's stoge bought. 2006 I believe?
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): X-Cube 4x4
List of All Puzzles:



Spoiler



2 x 2
• East Sheen 
• Lan Lan
• Sheng Shao

3 x 3
• Alpha III
• Alpha V
• Alpha VI (Heiyan’s Heiyan)
• Alpha Feng
• Cube4You Gas Assisted
• C4U MH
• DaYan I
• DaYan II (D.I.Y.)****************************** 
• DaYan GuHong - (My main cube, modified to the ELITE)
• DaYan Ling Yun 
• Edison***************** 
• Ghost Hand I
• Ghost Hand II***** 
• Heiyan Memory (#1950)
• Maru
• Rubik’s Cube (Store Bought)************ 
• Rubik’s Cube (California)
• Rubik’s Cube (D.I.Y. Type Q) 
• Sheng En Type F-I************************** 
• Sheng En Type F-II

3 x 3 Mini*************** 
• Dienshang Mini 45mm
• Keychain 35mm
• Micro Memory 47mm

4 x 4
• DaYan MF8 
• East Sheen
• Maru* 
• QJ** 
• Sheng Shao 
• X-Cube******** 

5 x 5
• East Sheen
• YJ 
• V-Cube 5

6 x 6
• V-Cube 6

7x7
• V-Cube 7

9 x 9
• Yong Jon 9x9

11x 11
• Yuxin 11x11

Various Cubes
• Domino 1x3x3 
• Domino 1x3x3 Super Floppy****************************** 
• Domino 2x3x3
• Guo Jia 8 Panel Magic
• Guo Jia 8 Panel Magic Mini
• Rubik’s Magic 
• Rubik’s Mirror Block** 
• Rubik’s Void********************* 
• Square 1
• Tony Fisher’s Fisher Cube
• YJ Magic Magic 12 Panel


 - Pixel -


----------



## n00bCube (Mar 19, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 4
Favorite Puzzle: YJ Apple (at the moment)
Hardest Puzzle for You: YJ Apple
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): He Shu 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): YJ Apple

3x3 YJ
3x3 He Shu
3x3 YJ Apple
2x2 LanLan

I don't have that many as I only started cubing not that long ago. I'm planning on getting a magic next.


----------



## Olji (Mar 19, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 32
Favorite Puzzle: 4x4
Hardest Puzzle for You: Master Magic when its messed up >.<
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): KO 3x3 with performance close to a C4U
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Pyraminx

List:


Spoiler



2 AV
1 Alpha Micro
2 Guhongs (1 colored)
2 YJ alpha III KO's
1 GuoJia yellow transparent (dont know model name, so im saying the lightake name >.<)
1 GH I
1 GH II
1 F-II
1 C4U
1 KO with C4U performance, except less pops (starting cube)
1 ShengShou 3x3
1 Void Cube
1 EastSheen 5x5
1 GhostHand 5x5
1 ShengShou 4x4
1 QJ Pyraminx
1 V-Cube 7
1 MF-8 Megaminx (I think >.<)
1 Lingao Magic
1 Lingao Master Magic
1 Mefferts 2x2
1 Rubiks 2x2
1 Siamese 2x2
1 Square-1 (MF-8 I think)
1 CubeTwist Square-2
1 Mirror Blocks
1 CubeTwist Clock
1 LanLan 2x2
1 Stackmat Timer


My collection as of now, although i got two more guhongs on the way, for a little experiment :3

ignore the pens on the left, forgot to take them away, and the photos after got blurry, and I gave up after ten tries >.<


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 19, 2011)

My cube collection.

20 good cube (now a new Dayann + MF8 4x4) and 2 broken cube: Rubik's 2x2 and Rubik's 4x4.
















See also:
http://www.youtube.com/user/MrRubikZz?feature=mhum
And my cube collection video:
http://www.youtube.com/user/MrRubikZz?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/MxLV10vdyFg


----------



## Clayy9 (Mar 19, 2011)

Number of Puzzles:
Favorite Puzzle: Dayan Zhanchi 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: SQ-1 (lack of practice)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's storebought
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): DY Guhong, DY Lingyun, DY Zhanchi, CT Magic, DYMF8 4x4, Mirror Block, QJ Megaminx

List of all puzzles:


Spoiler



2x2
Ghosthand (Black)
Eastsheen (Black)

3x3
Dayan Guhong (Black) (Deteriorated)
Dayan Guhong (Black)
Dayan Lingyun (Black)
Dayan Lunhui (Black)
Dayan Zhanchi (Black)
Rubik's Storebought (Black)
A-1 (Black)
A-V (Black) (Missing)

4x4
Dayan+MF8 4x4 (Black)
X-Cube 4 (Black)

5x5
Ghosthand (Black)

Square-1
MF8 V2 (Black)

Megaminx
QJ (Black)

Other
Mirror Block (Black w/silver stickers) (Unknown brand)
Cubetwist Magic
QJ Timer
Dayan 3x3 replacement sticker set x3
Cubesmith 3x3 replacement sticker set
Cubesmith 2x2 replacement sticker set
Cubesmith 4x4 replacement sticker set
Ghosthand 5x5 replacement sticker set
Dayan Lingyun card
Dayan Zhanchi card


----------



## Erzz (Mar 19, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 15
Favorite Puzzle: POM GuHong
Hardest Puzzle for You: MF8 Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's 5x5, first puzzle I ever got, like 4 years ago
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): CubeTwist Magic
List of All Puzzles:


Spoiler



Rubik's 5x5
Mini QJ 4x4 (white)
QJ Pyraminx
MF8 Megaminx
MF8 Square-1
FF7 Picture Cube, looks like Type E (white)
LanLan 2x2 (white)
CubeTwist Magic
LingYun
POM GuHong
Alpha-I (green)
Mini Alpha
Alpha-V
Transparent Yellow 3x3
Transparent Blue 3x3
Puzzles I've given away:
EastSheen 4x4 (white)
GuHong (coloured)
Taiyan
Rubik's Storebought


----------



## theace (Mar 19, 2011)

I have yet to count my cubes (after I bought all the new ones lol)

Here's a REALLY old photo. I'll upload my entire collection after my exams


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 83
Favorite Puzzle: Megaminx
Most cherished puzzle: BP cube and Darth Maul cube
Hardest Puzzle for You: Rubik's 5x5x5
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Broken Rubik's brand (10-13-09)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): V-cubes (all of them) (Mine on: 3-21-11


List of All Puzzles: (random order)


Spoiler



1. Lanlan 2x2x2
2. LingAo Master magic
3. DaYan Guhong
4. Mf8 Megaminx
5. Lanlan 4x4x4
6. DaYan LingYun III (2H)
7. DaYan LingYun III (OH)
8. AVI
9. Lanlan Skewb
10. Mf8 Sq-1
11. LingAo Clock
12. Really Really Good Rubik's brand (used for feet)
13. LingAo Magic
14. Transformer Cube
15. QJ Pyraminx
16. Rubik's brand (modded by my dad)
17. AV
18. GH tansparent 3x3x3
19. 2x2x2 V-cube (2b)
20. 2x2x2 V-cube (2a)
21. V-cube 5x5x5
22. V-cube 6x6x6
23. V-cube 7x7x7
24. Rubik's brand (w/out center stickers)
25. FII
26. Crisp Rubik's brand
27. Rubik's Revoultion Titainium edition
28. Rubik's 5x5x5
29. Transfromers cube (in box)
30. BP cube
31. Darth Maul cube
32. 80's cube
33. 30th Aniversery cube
34. Touch cube
35. Rubik's UFO
36. Shengshou 2x2x2 ball
37. C4Y 3x3x5
38. Platapus
39. Rubik's 360
40. Rubik's 4x4x4 (super cube With J's on the stickers)
41. Siamese cube
42. Lanlan Void cube
43. K.O. Laybrinth
44. Bandge cube Mefferts
45. Mirror cube
46. Ion cube
47. Chaos cube
48. Crackerbarrel puzzle
49. Mefferts megaminx
50. Wooden Star
51. Wooden cube
52. YJ glow 2x2x2
53. Maru 2x2x2
54. Ice cube
56. Rubik's slide
57. silver city puzzle
58. YJ apple
59. 15 puzzle
60. Sudoku cube
61. Rubik's cube Thrown in fire 
62. Rubik's magic W/ custom iserts
63. AI
64. Wooden 4x4x4
65. Original Rubik;s revoultion
66. Cracker barrel cube Green
67. Cracker barrel cube White
68. Mini 3x3x3
69. QJ 4x4x4 (core held w/ tape)
70. Wooden 3x3x3
71. 1x1x1
72. Rubik's keychain
73. Quad cube
74. Rubiks' 4x4x4
75. Tetris cube
76. 1x2x2
77. Broken Rubiks' brand (first cube)
78. 2x2x4 in procces 1
79. 2x2x4 in procces 2
80. Brain twist
81. Broken dollor cube
82. Broken Sq-1
83. Broken snake



Materials (random order)


Spoiler



1. QJ timer
2. White Blindfold
3. CRC silcon (low)
4. CRC silcon
5. too many boxes to count
6. Darth Maul's sunglasses
7. cubing box
8. 35 magic strings
9. 2 screw drivers
10. Sq-1 stickers
11. 2 speedcubeshop cards
12. Sticky of my PB
13. my BOL comp stats
14. how to solve a clock booklet
15. magic inserts
16. maru lube
17. 3 how to solve a magic booklets
18. Hairpin
19. Stackmat
20. Broken Stackmat timer
21. A bunch of stands
22. Book
23. book
24. OLL cards
25. PLL cards
26. CLL cards
27. over 100 papers on algs, theory, FMC, Blind memo, ETC...


----------



## mazter2010 (May 28, 2011)

number of puzzles:28
favorite puzzle:Haiyan Memory 3x3 (main)
hardest:rubik's 4x4 (locks up every turn)
oldest puzzle owned: rubik's 3x3 1990's
newest puzzle owned: Refer to "new puzzles yay!"
list of all puzzles:
-3x3 rubik's cubesmith textured tiles
-3x3 rubik's
-3x3 old rubik's (1990's)
-3x3 dian sheng keychain cube
-3x3 rubik's keychain cube
-3x3 DaYan GuHong cube
-2x2 rubik's modded (removable center cap)
-4x4 rubik's cubesmith textured tiles
-5x5 V-Cube
-7x7 V-Cube
-LingAo magic red
-rubik's 360
-Brainstring
-Hanayama cast coaster
-Hanayama cast devil
-Hanayama cast puzzle
-15 Slide-Puzzle
-String Cube
-2x2 Broken eastsheen mini

Extra Stuff:
CRC Silicone
Modelling Glue
A bunch of instruction/info guides
Alg sheets (cubewhiz)
iPhone app "badmephisto"
QJ-Timer
21 magic strings
Maru lube
stands! 3 Rubik's 1 Maru

New puzzles yay!
-Maru 4x4 White
-Ghost Hand 2 3x3 white (amazing)
-Ghost Hand 2x2 white
-Dayan LingYun stickerless (cubedepot sent me the wrong cube, I wanted a zhanchi)
-Mf8 tiled megaminx black (version 2)
-V-Cube 6
-DaYan Zhanchi
-Haiyan Memory
-QJ pyraminx


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 28, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 60~
Favorite Puzzle: V-Cube 7x7 ofc
Hardest Puzzle for You: erm ... A2 3x3, it pops every time i turn it lol
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Magic Octagon circa 1985
Newest Puzzle Owned: Rubiks Storebought

List of All Puzzles:
Will add at later date, and maybe add picture


----------



## uberCuber (May 28, 2011)

Kinda annoying that you can't change your answer in the poll; I voted in this thread a long time ago when my answer was 0-5, but now I have 18...


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 29, 2011)

Number of Puzzles:9 
Favorite Puzzle: Modded AV
Hardest Puzzle for You: MF8 VII Megaminx
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's Storebought
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):LA Magic
List of All Puzzles:
LanLan 2x2 Black
Rubik's Storebought w/ Cubesmith Smooth Tiles
Modded AV w/ original stickers Black
Micro Memory Black
ShengShou 4x4 Black
QJ Pyraminx Black w/o ball bearings
MF8 VII Megaminx Black Stickered
LingAo Magic Black(broken)
Babylon Tower Puzzle Pen
Keychain Mozhi Babylon Tower


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 29, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 13
Favorite Puzzle: Lubix Ultimate GuHong
Hardest Puzzle for You: SQ-1 (Can't solve yet)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Haiyan's Haiyan
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): QJ Pyraminx/ DaYan LingYun
List of All Puzzles:

Ultimate Lubix GuHong
DaYan LingYun
Type F-II (2 pieces superglued together )
(Really loose) Type A-V
$2 Store Cube
Disassembled White GuHong
Disassembled Haiyans Haiyan
Lan Lan 2x2
QJ Pyraminx
Mefferts Megaminx (I think)
V Cube 5
Mefferts 5x5
Mefferts 4x4


----------



## Tiersy (May 30, 2011)

Number of puzzles: 1

List of Puzzles
3x3x3 Dayan Guhong II


----------



## xabu1 (May 30, 2011)

number of puzzles: 6
favourite puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest puzzle for me: 3x3x3
Oldest Puzzle Owned: A2 3x3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned: Guhong 3x3x3, Lingyun 3x3x3, LanLan 2x2x2, QJ Pyraminx (all bought at the same time)
List of alll puzzles:
A2 3x3x3
GuHong 3x3x3
Lingyun 3x3x3
Maru 2x2x2
LanLan 2x2x2
QJ pyraminx

yeah, I bought most of my puzzles at one time


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 30, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 31
Favorite Puzzle: One of my home-modded guhongs
Hardest Puzzle for You: Skewb (I only know a beginners method, and I forgot most of it already
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's cube (now a calendar cube)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): two guhongs, in the mail now: 2 lingyuns and 2 lunhuis
List of All Puzzles:
3 Guhongs (One lubix, two self-modded)
3 rubik's cubes (with various sticker mods)
2 c4u cubes
2 type As 
1 dian sheng (painted, then restickered)
1 type F
1 rubik's mirror blocks
In the mail right now: 2 lingyuns and 2 lunhuis
3 v-cubes (one of each)
2 mefferts 4x4x4
1 eastsheen 4x4x4 (disassembled)
1 maru 4x4x4
1 eastsheen 2x2x2
1 ghosthand 2x2x2
1 cheap dealextreme pyraminx (my main)
1 mefferts pyraminx
1 cheap dealextreme megaminx
1 square-1 (unknown brand)
1 skewb (the only puzzle I own I can't solve yet)
1 clock
3 magics (and a shitload of extra tiles)


----------



## xkevx (May 30, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 43
Favorite Puzzle: V6
Hardest Puzzle for You: QJ White Skewb Kite(don't how~)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's brand 3x3 (3years ago).
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Dayan Lunhui and Zhanchi(prototype, transparent)(a month ago)
List of All Puzzles:
1x1x1
1x1x2
Rubik's Ice Cube 2x2
LanLan 2x2
ShenShou 2x2
V-2
V-2b
3x3x1 Floppy cube
Rubik's 3x3 cube
Type A Part 1 White DIY 3x3 cube
Ghost Hand 2 3x3
Type D GLow in Da Dark 3x3 Cube
Type D white 3x3 Cube
Mini 3x3 Dian Sheng X 2
BIG 3x3 which measure 9Cm x 9Cm
DaYan LingYun Black cube
DaYan Gu Hong Black cube
DaYan Gu Hong Colored cube
DaYan Lun Hui Black cube
DaYan Zhan Chi Transparent cube
Rubik's 4x4 cube 
Sheng Shou 4x4
Maru 4x4
Rubik's 5x5 cube 
V-5 (White cube)
V-5 (Black Cube)
V-6 
V-7
Rubik's Revolution
Mirror Cube
Dian Sheng Mastermorphinx
Dian Sheng snakey
QJ Megaminx
Fisher's cube
Void Cube
Gear Cube
L Change the world (Black)
L Change the world (White)
QJ Octahedron
4D8
QJ White Skewb Kite
QJ Black Pyraminx II


----------



## RTh (May 30, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 16
Favorite Puzzle: DaYan Guhong 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's Classic
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): DaYan LunHui 3x3.
List of All Puzzles:

2 - DaYan Guhong (old ones)
1 - DaYan + Mf8 4x4
1 - LanLan 2x2
1 - AV-f White
1 - V-Cube 5 White
1 - Rubik's Classic
1 - X-Cube 4
1 - QJ Pyraminx
1 - DaYan Lunhui
1 - Megaminx Mf8 V2
1 - Rubik's Magic
1 - Mf8 Square-1
1 - Mini-Alpha
1 - Keychain 3x3


----------



## Vinny (May 30, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Number of puzzles: 20
> Favorite puzzle: V cube 5
> Oldest puzzle: Ghost Hand II
> Newest puzzle: V Cube 5 <3
> ...


 
Updated. Whatever is typed in red I'm trying to sell, not really sure where to put this so I'll just post it here. I'll probably be selling my Blue Maru 4x4 soon, too.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jun 16, 2011)

*My collection*

Number of Puzzles: 32
Favorite Puzzle: 2x3x3 domino
Hardest Puzzle for You: square 1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): rubiks storebought
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): lanlan skewb
List of All Puzzles:
1. V cube 2
2. V cube 5
3. V cube 6 (I sent this to Pi and he modded it for me- thus, it is professionally modded.
4. V Cube 7 (One of the center pieces in the inner 3x3 part broke- the corner
5. Green Cube4You 3x3
6. MF8 square 1- tiled (Amazing)
7. MF8 square 1 (bad- plus I'm missing a cap for an edge)
8. QJ 5x5
9. QJ Pyraminx- tiled
10. QJ 2x3x3 domino
11. QJ 2x3x3 domino
12. Haiyan memory cube 3x3
13. Rubiks keychain
14.Rubiks 360
15. 1x1x3
16. 1x3x3 (Floppy Cube)
17.Super floppy cube (Shapeshifting 1x3x3)
18. Home made 1x1x1
19. Mefferts 1x1x1
20. Rubiks Magic
21. Rubiks Magic
22. Cube4You 3x3x4
23. Sticker-less Dayan Guhong
24. Stickered Dayan Guhong (Missing a yellow center cap)
25. Rubiks Storebought
26. Siamese Cube (two rubiks storeboughts)
27. Fused mini eastsheen 2x2's (only two of them) 
28. LanLan skewb
29. QJ megaminx- Tiles
30. QJ skewb
31. Rubiks picture cube (Yankees)
32. Cross cube (eastsheen 4x4 w/out corners)


----------



## yockee (Jun 20, 2011)

2x2
1. East Sheen
2. Giant Rubik's Brand
3. Ghost Hand

3x3
4. Rubik's Brand Storebought (better than a lot of DIY's)
5. Type A1
6. Type A2
7. Type A2 - f
8. Type A3 - f
9. Type A4 - f
10. Type A5 (2)
11. Type A5 - f
12. Haiyan's Cube
13. Type A CC
14. Type C - 1 (Pink) (Guobing)
15. Type C - 2 (Guobing)
16. Type C - 3 (Whiteden)
17. Type D - (Green) (Yuga)
18. Yong Jun VVGOO - 2 
19. Type E .333 (The Bad One)
20. Type F - 1 (2)
21. Type F - 2 (3)
22. Type F - 3
23. Ghost Hand 2
24. Edison Cube
25. Cube 4 You DIY
26. MF8 Legend
27. Dayan 1 (Tai Yan)
28. Dayan 2 (Gu Hong) (3)
29. Dayan 2 (Gu Hong POM)
30. Dayan 3 (Lingyun)
31. Dayan 4 (Lun Hui) 
32. Dayan 5 (Zhan Chi)
33. Wonderous Puzzles 3x3 (Pac - Man Stickers)
34. 3x3x5 Extended Mod
35. 1x3x3 Super Floppy Cube

4x4
36. Rubik's (Broken and Lost)
37. Rubik's (Crappy)
38. QJ
39. East Sheen (in pieces)
40. Maru
41. Dayan MF8
42. Sheng Shou version 1
43. X Cube 4

5x5
44. V Cube

6x6 
45. V Cube

7x7
46. V Cube

Misc Puzzles
47. Meffert's Master Polymorphix
48. MF8 Megaminx Version 2
49. MF8 Square 1 (Screw Spring)


----------



## yockee (Jun 20, 2011)

OH, and the Clock that Chris Bird never sent me after winning a contest a year ago.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 20, 2011)

You had to catch them all right? Envy...


----------



## sheep1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 10, including one that will come tomorow.
Favorite: Lanlan 3x3 White
Hardest:5x5 or Skewb
Oldest:Rubik's Revolution
Newest: 3x3x2 Domino in the mail. Otherwise, Skewb
List:
Lanlan 3x3x3
Void Cube
4x4x4
5x5x5
Skewb
Rubik's Slide
Rubik's Revolution
Rubik's 360
Pyraminx


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2011)

7 Puzzles - not very much...hoping to get much more soon

1x1:
0) Homemade

2x2:
1) Ghost Hand

3x3:
2) Dian Sheng (type E) Painted
3) Dayan Guhong

4x4:
4) Dian Sheng (type E) Painted

5x5:
5) Dian Sheng (type E) Painted

Magics:
6) Ghost Hand Magic

Shape-Shifters:
7) MF8 Square-1


----------



## hoopee (Jun 21, 2011)

6 Puzzles.
1. rubik's storebrought 2x2
2. Lanlan 2x2
3. Rubik's storebrought 3x3
4. 1€ random cube modded (it has only edge pieces now)
5. Guhong 3x3
6. QJ 4x4 (6,7cm)
(7. Broken rubik's storebrought 4x4)


----------



## Godmil (Jun 22, 2011)

This is my drawer at work:






Forgot my keychain, but everything else is there. most of the stuff that isn't 3x3's is just from the last few months. Been on a big 'weird cube' kick lately.
p.s. spot the only puzzle I can't memorise the algs for


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Godmil said:


> This is my drawer at work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the sq1, im the same, pick it up... try and solve it, make it even more scrambled... put it down =P
need to post my collection here, might get a picture in sec,

nice Hawkins bazaar cubes, i have them aswell £1 each, they turn like crap, good if your making an extended cube though


----------



## Godmil (Jun 22, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> nice Hawkins bazaar cubes, i have them aswell £1 each, they turn like crap, good if your making an extended cube though


I haven't actually turned them yet. I want to take a note of all the faces before I do that so I know what the solved state is supposed to look like.
I did have another Sudoku cube, but the top layer completely exploded when I tried to do a full speed U perm on it


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I haven't actually turned them yet. I want to take a note of all the faces before I do that so I know what the solved state is supposed to look like.
> I did have another Sudoku cube, but the top layer completely exploded when I tried to do a full speed U perm on it


 
mine came scrambled... and ive never been able to solve them, picture soon =P
i restickered both my sodukubes, 1 is a calendar and the other is an apple cube (with those apple stickers you get with apple things)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

List (image 1 Bottom to Top, Left to Right):
1. Eastsheen 2x2
2. Rubiks 3x3 (modded)
3. Alpha Hybrid (A2, A3, A5... i think)
4. Eastsheen 4x4, needs replacing
5. V Cube 5
6. V Cube 6, scrambled because its missing a piece and i haven't found it yet =P
7. Rubiks 4x4
8. Letter cube
9. LL Skewb
10. Calender Cube
11. V Cube 7
12. messed up cross magic thingy... dont know how it got that way
13. Floppy "Cube"
14. PVC Megaminx
15. LL Dodec thingy
16. Rubiks Twist in an eagle
17. Help for Heroes Cube

List (image 2 Bottom to Top, Left to Right Ish...):
1. Ruben king Cube, my first "Speedcube"
2. Rubiks ice, Broken internals
3. England 2010 World Cup Cube, Limited edition
4. Wooden Cube, doesn't turn, just falls apart if you touch it...
5. Void Cube
6. Rubiks 30th Anniversary Cube
7. Disney World Cube
8. Octagon Barrel, Circa 1990 (older than me)
9. Rubiks 360
10. Japanese Cube
11. Apple Cube (ill put the keychains at the end...)
12. Snake Cube
13. 1x1
14. another 1x1 hidden behind Rubiks 360, Rubiks corner with stickers on it
15. Square 1... not solved, just mocked up to be solved
16. Wodden cube, soma cube thingy
17. Professor layton Cube
18. 3x3x5 Extended, Modded A2 i think...
19. Eastsheen 2x2, Missing internal Piece
20. Mini 2x2
21. Mini 2x2
22. 25th anniversary Pyraminx
23. Bedlam Cube
24. Crazee World, harder than Rubiks world
25. Keychain cube
26. Keychain cube
27. Keychain cube
28. Keychain cube
29. Keychain cube
30. Keychain cube
31. Keychain cube, BLD letter scheme failure
32. Keychain cube, BLD letter scheme failure
33. Keychain cube, lubed and pretty good if you cant carry a full size cube
34. Siamese Keychain cubes, japanese scheme

35: missed out the massive 3x3 at the back =P

Unpictured:
1. Touch Cube, it was charging...
2. Eastsheen 5x5, in pieces because it exploded a few days ago... in a bag in the cardboard box at the top
3. 1980's Rubisk cube, In a box...

and some mario figurines at the top:
Lakitu, Bob-omb, Koopa... facing away for some reason, Mario, Luigi, Yoshi, Mario again, Luigi again, Shy Guy, Gooma with wings, Bullet bill.. of the picture

and some ninja wheels in both pictures =)

Total Cubes: 55 ... thought i had more that this...

oh, and this mug =)






the memory stick and 8 inch floppy disks you can see on the bottom shelf are really old copies of windows: 3.1, 3.1.1, dos 6, dos 6.2, and a few others, this has no relevance what so ever but its worth mentioning i suppose


----------



## cs071020 (Jun 22, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 11
Favorite Puzzle:3x3,4x4
Hardest Puzzle for You:Megaminx,Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):3x3(ShengShou),I dont remember the date
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):mini QJ 4x4
List of All Puzzles:
3x3(ShengShou)
3x3(I dont know English name)
2x2(lanlan)
2x2(Eastsheen)
4x4(mini Qj)
4x4(I dont know English name)
5x5(Qj)
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Square-1
Magic(broken)


----------



## Godmil (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome collection George.
Can I recommend the 3x3x2 and 3x3x4, they're very fun little puzzles (and only need like 4 algs to solve).


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Awesome collection George.
> Can I recommend the 3x3x2 and 3x3x4, they're very fun little puzzles (and only need like 4 algs to solve).


 
They will be in one of my next orders... along with a Dayan 3x3 and 4x4


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 22, 2011)

i have just 1 cube Lol. College will start next month with lots of study, but i hope to order 5-6 things within a week when my credit card will arrive.


----------



## demma (Jun 22, 2011)

1x3x3 LanLan
2x2x2 LanLan
3x3x3 Rubik
3x3x3 Guhong (main)
3x3x3 Guhong 
3x3x3 Guhong POM
3x3x3 Guhong Ruben King 4 colores
3x3x3 Lingyun
3x3x3 Lingyun
3x3x3 LunHui
3x3x3 Alpha-V HM mod
3x3x3 Alpha-V Feng
3x3x3 Maru
3x3x3 FII
3x3x3 FII
3x3x3 FII
3x3x3 FII
3x3x3 FII Maze
3x3x3 Stick
3x3x7 C4U
4x4x4 Rubik
5x5x5 V-Cube
7x7x7 V-Cube
Megaminx MF8 VII
Pyraminx QJ
Void QJ
Skewb QJ
Mirror Maru
Axis DianSheng
Axis DianSheng
Modao DianSheng
Rex LanLan
Gear Meffert
Square-1 Cubetwist
Square-1 MF8 VII
Square-2 Cubetwist
MasterMagic Lingao
Snake QJ


----------



## Bapao (Jun 22, 2011)

Most of them anyway:

1. EastSheen
2. Mini Alpha A
3. Alpha CC
4. Alpha V
5. Alpha V-f
6. Gans I (Gans II is waiting for me at the post office).
7. LingYun
8. LunHui
9. ZhanChi
10. DaYan I
11. LingYun
12. GuHong
13. Store bought
14. Mf8 Legend
15. YJ FinHop
16. MuFang Comp.
17. F-II
18. GhostHand-II
19. C-III
20. DianSheng Mini
21. X-Cube
22. ShengShou
23. DaYan + Mf8
24. GhostHand
25. EastSheen


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 22, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 13
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 4x4
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Storebought Rubik's 
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): ShenShou 4x4
List of All Puzzles:

3x3 Storebought Rubik's
3x3 Dollarstore cube
3x3 Custom Rubik's with Google logo on each cubie of red face
3x3 ShenShou
3x3 Alpha V
3x3 Alpha V-F
3x3 DIY Guhong
3x3 Lubix ultimate Guhong
3x3 Lubix LunHui (Black)
3x3 Lubix LunHui (White)
3x3 Type C Keychain cube
4x4 Storebought Rubik's 
4x4 ShenShou
If I still had all the puzzles from my teenage years, this list would probably be almost doubled. Just off of the top of my head:
Rubik's Studio Cube
3x3 magic cube with custom colors from novelty shop. (blue was changed to purple, red to maroon....etc)
The Missing Link
Alexander's Star
Pyramid Puzzle (called pyraminx now I guess)
The Snake
Rubik's Magic
Rubik's pocket cube (2x2)
Rubik's Revenge (4x4)
Keychain cube from vending machine


----------



## jrb (Jul 13, 2011)

Number of Puzzes:15
Favorite Puzzle:Lubix Guhong
Hardest Puzzle For You:Square-1(I still haven't solved it)
Oldest Puzzle:Storebought 3x3
Newest Puzzle:Crazy Foot 3x3
List of All Puzzles:

3x3 Lubix Guhong
3x3 Haiyan's Haiyan
3x3 GhostHand II
3x3 YJ Crazy Foot
3x3 Storebought
3x3 Mini Type A
3x3 Maru
4x4 Eastsheen
2x2 Maru
5x5 V-Cube
QJ Pyraminx
Rubik's Magic
CubeTwist Master Magic
Mf8 Square-1
LanLan Void Cube


----------



## Mr 005 (Jul 13, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 10
Favorite Puzzle: maru 4x4
Hardest Puzzle for You: void cube (havent learned the two algorithms.
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): late 70's rubik's cube
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): rubik's keychain
List of All Puzzles:
70's rubiks 3x3
regular rubiks 3x3
25'th anniversary rubiks 3x3
diy type a1 black
toysmith void cube
rubiks keychain
maru 4x4
rubiks 4x4 (broken center piece)
eastsheen 5x5
v-cube 7


----------



## insane569 (Jul 13, 2011)

number of puzzles:8
3x3 storebought
3x3 rubiks DIY
3x3 rubiks DIY
3x3 alpha2
3x3 mini
3x3 Gu Hong
2x2 GH
4x4 mini QJ


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 13, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 20
Favorite Puzzle: 5x5 YJ 2nd Edition
Hardest Puzzle for You: Vertex-turning Octahedron
Old Puzzle Owned: 3x3 Rubik's storebought
Newest Puzzle Owned: Pyraminx QJ

2x2 LanLan
3x3 Rubik's storebought
3x3 Rubik's storebought
3x3 F-II
3x3 YJ
3x3 Dayan Lunhui
4x4 Maru
4x4 Dayan Mf8
5x5 Rubik's
5x5 YJ 1st edition
5x5 YJ 2nd edition
6x6 V-cube
7x7 V-cube
Megaminx Meffert's stickered
Gigaminx C4U
Square-1 Mf8
Pyraminx QJ
Clock CubeTwist
Cubic 3x3x5
Vertex-turning Octahedron (LanLan I think)


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 2, 2011)

2:
Cube4You Cube
Dayan Guhong


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 2, 2011)

27: 
Favourite: Dayan V Zhanchi
Hardest: Megaminx
Oldest: F-I
Newest: Shengshou 4x4 V-III
F-I
Lanlan 2x2
Eastsheen 4x4
Eastsheen 5x5
V-Cube 6
V-Cube 7
F-II
D-II
Dayan Guhong
Mini Type C
Mini Diansheng
Maru 3x3
C-III
Shengshou 4x4
QJ Pyraminx 
mf8 Megaminx VII
Lingao Magic
Lanlan Skewb
Mozhi Pyramorphinx
Dayan Lunhui
Ghosthand 5x5
Dayan mf8 4x4
mf8 Square 1
Cubetwist magic
Dayan Zhanchi
F-III
Shengshou 4x4 VIII


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 2, 2011)

so, how much does it cost to buy 550 3x3 DIYs? Isn't that about the same price as your life savings?


----------



## Bizarro (Aug 2, 2011)

Zhanchi, Guhong, Alpha V, and one I don't know the brand of..


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 2, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 9
Favorite Puzzle: Pyraminx
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Old Storebought
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): MF8 Square-1
List of All Puzzles:
Storebought
Storebought with Calendar stickers
Lanlan 2x2
Lingyun
QJ Pyraminx
Eastsheen 4x4
Lingao Mini Magic with custom tiles
MF8 Square-1
V-Cube 6

MF8 Megaminx, Cubetwist Magic, Clock and Shengshou 4x4 on the way


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 2, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 70
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Super Square-1 (forgot the algs)
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Rubik's 3x3x3 1980's
Newest Puzzle Owned: Mf8 Gigaminx
List of All Puzzles:
uh... do you really want me to list 70 puzzles? if you want the list take a look at my YouTube profile.


----------



## Gold_A (Aug 14, 2011)

Number of Puzzles: 74 twisty puzzles, 4 take-apart puzzles, 2 "make a shape"
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: Masterskewb, helicopter cube, curvycopter (haven't figured out a method for them yet)
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3 type c
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): curvy copter
List of puzzles:
easier to just show a picture





Cubes not shown well in picture: 
lanlan 4x4
eastsheen 5x5
2x2 ice cube
mf8 square 1
curvy copter
Master Skewb
sudoku cube
Mahjong stickered 3x3
apple cube


----------



## DjCuber (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## 5BLD (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow you guys have a lot of puzzles...
As for me (if I haven't posted here already):
*2x2: *3 eastsheens; two broken by people imitating me :L so I only have one
*3x3:* Storebought, Black type C with white core (main), White type C with black core (my CFOP cube), Mini QJ
*4x4:* QJ broken (people on the bus imitating me. again. I should stop letting people use my cubes), mini QJ, main.
*5x5: *2 QJs, one broken, I hate the tiles. I need a V cube. Eastsheen, absolute rubbish but still, my main.
*7x7: *V cube. It's awesome.
*3x3x5:* From puzl, probably C4Y. I hate the colour scheme, and the popping centre caps, and the fact that pieces get caught.
*Mirror blocks:* Awesome puzzle. One of my favourites.
*Square-1*: Probably MF8. I am slow at it though.
*Super square-1:* QJ. I would love this puzzle if it wasn't for the awful turning 
*Megaminx:* Uhhhh... MF8 maybe? I like it. I like solving it with Heise 

That's it. I think.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 18, 2011)

number of puzzles: 4 lolol
favorite puzzle: lubix fusion
hardest puzzle for you: 3x3 
oldest puzzle: rubik's brand, 2006
newest puzzle: lubix fusion
list of all puzzles: Rubik's cube
Rubik's cube
dayan lunhui
lubix fusion


----------



## KongShou (Jan 1, 2013)

Number of Puzzles: 17
Favorite Puzzle:3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You:square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):cheap supermarket cube April 2012
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):dayan megaminx dec 2012
List of All Puzzles:
Dayan guhong v2
dayan zhanchi
dayan mf8 4x4
lanlan 2x2 
shengshou 4x4
shengshou 5x5
wittwo
guojia
lanlan 6x6
dayan megaminx
shengshou pyraminx
square -1 
axis cube
magic
random 3x3s


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 1, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Wow you guys have a lot of puzzles...
> As for me (if I haven't posted here already):
> *2x2: *3 eastsheens; two broken by people imitating me :L so I only have one
> *3x3:* Storebought, Black type C with white core (main), White type C with black core (my CFOP cube), Mini QJ
> ...



Hehh. Lets see what I have and don't have anymore.

2x2: just got wahn ES left, and ofc my wonderful wittwo

3x3: i have actually managed to lose all that I listed in 2011. I have 10 cubes in total, i did a 10 multi yesterday. I have two cubes i like. The masterpiece from the chrissyD, and my foot cube.
On top of that I have lost two 3x3s which I got this year; I lost a guhong2 the day after I got it at RDO, and I lost my white f2 somehow.

I *do* have lots of parts lying around though. I doubt enough to create complete cubes.

4x4: lost all of them. I had three shengshous at one time and now have almost 2.

5x5: lost all but one. I still have a qj. And ofc now i have a SS as well.

6x6: well, the v cube that kirjava gave me has a lot of sentimental value but every solve it has a multiple piece pop and misalignment at least once, so meh I dont solve it every day.

7x7: I now have an SS as well.

Silly puzzles: still have them. Dont like sq1 anymore. Dont like solving megaminx anymore, not even with heise.


----------



## emolover (Jan 2, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Hehh. Lets see what I have and don't have anymore.
> 
> 2x2: just got wahn ES left, and ofc my wonderful wittwo
> 
> ...



How do you lose your puzzles? I have never lost one and I have 60 or so.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 2, 2013)

Number of Puzzles: Over 40
Favorite Puzzle: 4x4x4
Hardest Puzzle for You: 3x3x8 (The Witeden one)
Old Puzzle Owned: Rukik's 3x3x3 (October 2007 at a "bricks and mortar" store)
Newest Puzzle Owned: Shengshou 9x9x9 (November 2012)

I have brought a lot of new products since my last update, so here's a updated list as of 02/01/2013.

1x1x1

I have 5 of them

2x2x2

Witeden 
ES (2)
ES KO Cube
V2a 
V2b 
Lan Lan

3x3x3

Void Cube
V3a
V3b
Diansheng (3)
Rubiks
Cheap Dollar Store (4)
Ghost Hand
Other 3x3x3 Cubes (4)
Barrel Cube

4x4x4

ES (3)
Shengshou (2)
QJ (2)

5x5x5

QJ
ES (2)
V5
Shengshou

6x6x6

Shengshou
V6
YJ

7x7x7

Shengshou
V7

8x8x8

Shengshou

9x9x9

Shengshou

11x11x11

Yuxin

CUBOIDS

1x2x2
2x2x3
2x2x4
3x3x1 (3) (including the "super" floppy cube)
3x3x2 (3)
3x3x4
3x3x5
3x3x6 (2)
3x3x7
3x3x8
3x3x9
2x3x4


OTHER PUZZLES

Gripple
Whip it / Varikon (3, 4, 5, 6 layers)
Rubiks 360
Foam Puzzles (ie arrange 6 pieces in to a cube and then put them back in to their frame again) (10)
Pyraminx (2) (One is a Chinese, one is a Shengshou)
Megaminx
Ball in sealed cases (ie put the balls into a certain position) (8)
Cross Cube (2)

Of course, you can emulate many cuboids by using NxNXN cubes. That means for example you don't have to own a real 2x2x6 or 2x2x8 cuboid,
you can use a 6x6x6 and 8x8x8 cube to do the same. So this list is just the "Real" products that I own.


----------



## emolover (Jan 2, 2013)

Number of Puzzles: 72
Favorite Puzzle: 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, 9x9
Hardest Puzzle for You: Super Square One 
Old Puzzle Owned: Rukik's 3x3x3 (2008)
Newest Puzzle Owned: Shengshou 9x9x9 (X-mas)

2x2: 11
Eastsheen(4) all broken
LanLan(2)
V-cube(2)
Shenshou
Wittwo V1
Wittwo V2 broken and sucks

3x3: 19 or 20
Rubik's(3)
LanLan
Cube4you
Alpha 5(2)
Guhong(2)
Linyun(2)
Lunhui
Zhanchi
WitEden V4?
Storebought crap cubes(5 or 6)

4x4: 8
Eastsheen
QJ
Maru
LanLan
Dayan
Shenshou V3
Shenshou V4(2)

5x5: 5
Eastsheen
Maru
QJ
V-cube
Shenshou

6x6: 4
V-cube(2)
LanLan?
Shenshou

7x7: 2
V-cube
Shenshou

8x8: 1
Shenshou

9x9: 1
Shenshou

Megaminx: 5
Chinaminx
Mf8 V2(2)
Dayan(2(White and colored))

Pyraminx: 5
QJ(3)
Mozhi
Shenshou

Clock: 3
Unknown brand(3(2 broken 1 amazing))

Square 1: 2
Mf8 V1
Mf8 super square

Big minx's: 5
Master Kilominx(Mf8
Gigaminx(2(Cube4you and Mf8))
Teraminx(Mf8)
Tuttminx(Very Puzzle)

Skewb: 2
Mozhi
LanLan

Cuboids: 3
3x3x1(LanLan)
3x3x2(QJ)
3x3x4(Cube4you)

Other: 5
Professor Pyraminx(Mefferts)
Volcano(Mefferts)
Pyraminx Crystal(Mefferts)
Vertex turning octahedron(Dayan)
Face turning octahedron(???)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 6, 2013)

*Your Cube Collection Pictures*

Basically just take a picture of your cube collection and post it here.

Here's mine:
Link
Row 1: Rubik's storebought, Sudoku Cube, Rubik's Slide, Rubik's Keyring
Row 2: Broken Mefferts Pyraminx V1, 3x3x7 (probably C4Y), 3x3x5 (probably C4Y), Fifteen Puzzle
Row 3: Lubix Wittwo V1, 57mm Zhanchi, Shengshou 4x4 v3, Shengshou 5x5
Row 4: QJ Pyra, Dayan Megaminx (with ridges)


----------



## Saveti (Jan 6, 2013)

"You need permission to access"


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 6, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/6MZPQ.jpg

This is actually a few months old but


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 6, 2013)

Saveti said:


> "You need permission to access"



Fixed.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 6, 2013)

I took this picture 4 years ago. 

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/2475_53975466378_5735646_n.jpg


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't. My cubes are all dispersed all over the house.
From a quick count I've got about 70.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I can't. My cubes are all dispersed all over the house.
> From a quick count I've got about 70.



pics plz.

haha no serious, collect them all and show us xD


----------



## applemobile (Jan 6, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> I took this picture 4 years ago.
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/2475_53975466378_5735646_n.jpg




Dem pigs XD


----------



## tx789 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine 
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8_zAa2zwHO5VE1VaEhYX0VrMkU/edit


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll get ottozing to post here.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 7, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7NLHFF_7D8meTdIeFYzU0lfLTA


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 7, 2013)

Number of Puzzles: 23
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3 
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1 (Haven't been bothered to learn how to solve) 
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Old Knockoff Cube (???) or White Type B from eBay (2010?)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): WitYou (Won it on Saturday) or WitTwo and Lubix Zhanchi (2 Jan 2013) 
List of All Puzzles:

2x2:

WitTwo
LanLan x2

3x3:

Lubix Zhanchi
WitYou
Type B (Broken centre piece)
YJ x2
Type CII x2 (Lost a corner for 1)
MF8 Legend
Ghosthand II
Rubik's Brand
LingYun v1
Guhong v1
Old Knockoff Cube

4x4:

Rubik's Brand (One of the centres is screwed cos I did the Squircle mod)
Shengshou v3

Other:

CubeTwist Magic x2 (Both are broken XD)
MF8 Megaminx
CubeTwist Square 1
1x1 made the Pi way (Lego)



​


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 7, 2013)

Took a quick one.
http://instagram.com/p/UKgeY9TD5U/


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jan 7, 2013)

The Line-up


The Group Shot. I've picked up a few since them included a Smaz Time Machine, MF8 Gigaminx, Tuttminx, and an Edison 5X5


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 7, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByuQxgmWD39waFZPNUNlaFoyUFk/edit


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 7, 2013)

Number of Puzzles: over 30
Favorite Puzzle: Dayan Zhanchi(55mm)
Hardest Puzzle for You:Shengshou8×8
Old Puzzle Owned : Alpha V2(But it have lost )
Newest Puzzle Owned:mf8 4×4 Megaminx

List of All Puzzles

2×2:
Wittwo V1 & Lanlan

3×3:
Alpha V2 and two Alpha V5
Ghosthand3×3
Dayan Guhong V2 & lingyun V1 & Lunhui & Zhanchi (White and black and 55mm black)

4×4:
two Shengshou

5×5:
Shengshou

7×7:
shengshou

8×8:
shengshou

Megaminx:
Dayan and QJ and a Mf8 4×4 Megaminx

Pyraminx:
QJ

Clock:
Mo A

SQ1:
four Mf8 V1

Magic & Master Magic:
Ghosthand

China have many cube shops and cubes here are very cheap,so I can buy many cubes freely


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 7, 2013)

Number of Puzzles: 9
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3 OR 5x5x5 both are extremely fun
Hardest Puzzle for You: 3x3x3 dollarstore keychain O_O
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 3x3x3 rubiks had for about 4 years
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): shengshou 6x6x6 and 7x7x7
List of All Puzzles:
Wittwo v1 2x2x2
3x3x3 rubiks
3x3x3 57mm black zhanchi
3x3x3 55mm white zhanchi
3x3x3 28mm black keychain
shengshou 4x4x4
shengshou 5x5x5
shengshou 6x6x6
shengshou 7x7x7


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 8, 2013)

Number of Puzzles - 13
Favourite Puzzle - 3x3
Hardest Puzzle - Square-1
Oldest Puzzle - Original Rubik's Cube
Newest Puzzle - Square-1
List of Puzzles:
ES 2x2 (Okay I guess.. can't corner cut though)
Original 3x3 Rubik's Cube x2 (Both are pretty bad)
Storebought 3x3 x2 (1 is amazing, the other is awful)
Dayan Zhanchi 3x3 (Incredible)
ES 4x4 (Mine isn't very good)
ES 5x5 (Very nice cube)
V-Cube 6 (Pops quite often but still pretty good)
V-Cube 7 (Turns very well, doesn't pop too often)
MF8 V2 Square-1 (Turns pretty well)
Original Pyraminx (Horrible Pyraminx)
Megaminx (I don't know what brand - isn't very good)

Should be getting a SS 4x4 soon..


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 8, 2013)

emolover said:


> How do you lose your puzzles? I have never lost one and I have 60 or so.



I begin hating them then forgetting them. I'm not an awfully organised person so I just keep hold of the cubes I care about, and the rest slowly find their way out of my room.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 20, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> I took this picture 4 years ago.
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/2475_53975466378_5735646_n.jpg



Nice, I picked up a Dayan Hamster yesterday.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 20, 2013)

Spoiler












This was a few years ago. I have probably 20-30 more cubes now for a total somewhere around 120 puzzles.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 21, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Nice, I picked up a Dayan Hamster yesterday.



oh I tried to, but they were out of stock, so I had to settle with a witeden guinea pig


----------



## Nestor (Jan 21, 2013)

Spoiler











90!


----------



## Niv99 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Which cubes do you have?*

Which cubes do you have?

I have :

Dayan zhanci 3x3 white
Rubiks 3x3
LanLan 2x2
shengshou 4x4


----------



## soup (Mar 6, 2013)

SS 5x5
SS 7x7
Rubik's brand 3x3.

Hope to get:
SS 8x8
SS 9x9

All cubes are black.

In my sim collection: 2x2x2 ~ 256x256x256


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't feel like naming them all. I have 70ish.


----------



## emolover (Mar 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Don't feel like naming them all. I have 70ish.



Same here.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 6, 2013)

2x2: WitTwo v1
3x3: Rubik's storebought (x3), Lunhui, Guhong v1, Zhanchi, Zhanchi 50mm, Zhanchi 55mm
4x4: QJ knockoff
5x5: Eastsheen
Pyraminx: Mefferts


----------



## applemobile (Mar 6, 2013)

You should post pics OP, i want to see what they look like. Or even better, why not make a video?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 6, 2013)

2x2: Lanlan, Wittwo
3x3: Dayan Set, Alpha V, MF8 Legend
4x4: SSv4, V-Cube 4
5x5: Shengshou
6x6 and 7x7: V Cube. want Shengshou
Misc: Dayan megaminx, Cubetwist square 1, Shengshou pyraminx.
Honestly only use like 4 cubes. Wish I could get rid of some.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Honestly only use like 4 cubes. Wish I could get rid of some.


You could always give them to me.....
(hint, hint)


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 6, 2013)

Trust me, Ive had countless people ask for cubes but the shipping from the UK to anywhere that isn't the UK is bad.


----------



## Snoutmol (Mar 6, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Trust me, Ive had countless people ask for cubes but the shipping from the UK to anywhere that isn't the UK is bad.



Hey you could... ship some to someone in the UK..


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 6, 2013)

2x2: Lan lan
3x3: Guhong , Lunhui, Stickerless lingyun, mini zhanchi, x3 Rubik's,
4x4:Lan lan, Shengshou, Rubik's
5x5:Shengshou
6x6:Shengshou
Pyraminx: QJ tiled
Megaminx:QJx2 (one tiled, one stickered)
Square 1: Cubetwist
C4Y 3x3x4


----------



## tomzeng (Mar 6, 2013)

Dayan Zhanchi 
Shengshou 3x3 2x2 4x4 5x5
Lanlan 2x2


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 6, 2013)

3x3:

2 Dianshengs
1 FangCun
1 GuHong V2 (now it's lost :'( )
1 MoZhi 3x3
Spherical 3x3(not a cube, I know)
Keychain 3x3

2x2:

Broken WitTwo

4x4: 

YJ 4x4
DianSheng 4x4

Shengshou Pyraminx
Unnamed Pyraminx
Floppy Cube
GuoJia Magic
DaYan MegaMinx
Rubik's Snake
Wooden Snake thing
Pillowed mastermorphix
Fisher's Cube
Case Cube (Extended Fisher's Cube)
Gear Cube


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 6, 2013)

Broken shengshou 4x4.

That's it lol.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 7, 2013)

In the despised pile:
A Rubik's 3x3
A LanLan 2x2 (just despised for it's simplicity)
A QJ Mirror cube (not really despised just not often used.)

My current 3x3s: 
The mini Zanchi's. The 55 and 50 are black the 42 is stickerless.

Big cubes pile Shengshou 4x4 to 7x7. Only the 4x4 is modded by filing parts down, it's a Konsta+Florian modded ver 3. The 5x5 to 7x7 recently had spring swap mods so these are super smooth.

On the want it so bad list:
A V-Cube 4x4 black square DIY. (not yet made or sold)

On the Amazon wish list:
Shengshou 8x8. I can't bring myself to spend $50+ or so on it but maybe a family member will check the wish list for my B-Day. I can ask them to spend their money.

I'm not trying to start a collection. I don't want 70 cubes. When a cube is worn out, no longer interesting, or just not the best in it's class I will usually clean it, lube it, re-sticker it and gift it to a family member or kid without a cube. I only regret giving away my GoHong V1 with original plastic even though it probably made a fantastic difference to the person I gave it to.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Mar 7, 2013)

It'd be easier to list the cubes I don't have.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 7, 2013)

Is hard to name them all but I have 80+ cubes and the title of this thread should be: *WHAT* cubes do you have?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 7, 2013)

~24 cubes. Expecting more. Going to continue to get more as well.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 7, 2013)

3x3- Dayan Guhong v2
Dayan Zhanchi (Just ordered. Getting it very soon)
Rubiks 
4x4- Rubiks

5x5- Rubiks


----------



## Gordon (Mar 7, 2013)

Those and those and more that are comming...


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 7, 2013)

Snoutmol said:


> Hey you could... ship some to someone in the UK..



Yea, but every single person that has asked is from the US.


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 7, 2013)

Dont have many but...

WitTwo 2x2
Ghosthand 2x2
Rubik's 3x3 (2 of them)
ShengShou Wind 3x3
ShengShou Pyraminx


----------



## moralsh (Mar 7, 2013)

Let's see 

- Wittwo and eastsheen 2x2x2 plus a colored wittwo on its way
- really crappy 3x3x3, stickerless zhanchi and guhong v1, stickered Zhanchi and Lunhui, 42mm Zhanchi, keyring crappy 3x3x3 and a couple of shengshous and a Panshi on their way
- Crappy 4x4x4 plus a shengshou v2 
- crappy 5x5x5 plus a shengshou on its way
- Shengshous 6x6x6 and 7x7x7
- 5 Bermuda planets
- A latch cube
- A 3x3x7
- A mirror cube

... plus about 10-15 non cubic puzzles


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 7, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Those and those and more that are comming...



Wow man.. nice collection! I thought I had a lot of cubes.. I guess it is nothing compared to some of you..

2 Black zhanchi 57 mm
2 Back Zhanchi 55 mm
1 Black Zhanchi 50 mm
1 Purple Zhanchi 57 mm
1 Blue Zhanchi 57 mm
1 Red Zhanchi 57 mm (ordered)
1 Yellow Zhanchi 57 mm (at some one elses house)
3 White Zhanchi 57 mm
1 Stickerless zhanchi 57 mm
2 LingYun (Green and Blue)
1 Lunhui white
1 Taiyan grey
2 Panshi (black and white ordered)

1 Guhong V2 Black
1 Guhong V2 Purple
1 Guhong V2 Stickerless
1 Guhong V2 white
1 Guhong V1 Black (ordered)
1 Guhong V1 Pink (ordered)


1 Type C V5 Black
1 Type F V II white
1 Type F V III Black
1 Type A V5 Black
1 Type A Transparant
1 C4U Tiled Black
1 C4U Transparant
2 Rubiks brand
1 Magic Friends
1 Ghosthand
1 Shenshou
1 Diansheng

1 4 x 4 ShengShou
1 5 X 5 Shengshou
1 6 X 6 Shengshou
1 6 X 6 Eastsheen
1 7 X 7 Shengshou

1 Pyraminx
1 MegaMinx

1 2 X 2 Wittwo V1
1 2 X 2 Wittwo V2
1 2 X 2 ShengShou 
1 2 X 2 V2

So that's 49 in total


----------



## Smiles (Mar 7, 2013)

Zhanchi
Black stickered Mirror
WitLong
SS 4x4
V-Cube 6

and Rubik's 2x2 LOL.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 7, 2013)

3x3x3

2x Rubik's
1x Type E DianSheng .333
1x Golden Seed
1x Dayan Zhanchi

That's all xD


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 7, 2013)

2x2- Wittwo
3x3- Mini Zhanchi, Zhanchi, Guhong 2, Rubik's Brand, Keychain cube
4x4- ShengShou v4


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 7, 2013)

Wittwo 2x2, Lanlan 2x2, Guhong II, Zhanchi, Shengshou 4x4 v3, Shengshou 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, V-Cube 5 and 7, Mf8 Megaminx v2, Mf8 Square 1 v2, some random junk and 10 3x3s on their way.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 7, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> It'd be easier to list the cubes I don't have.



This


----------



## ShadowCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

Basically too many 

3X3 - octogon, mirror blocks, pacman, rubiks slide, sudoku, maze x3, revoultions, cube with shaved corners, original rubik, 15 25 30 anniversary cubes, calender cube, maru x2, original taiwan, yellow, blue and red deluxe, a few buvos kocka's originals, japanese mirror blocks, rubiks game x2, impossiball, and few more original packaging 3x3's. Most of the rarer cubes are sealed and in mint condition. Speed - zhanchi (main) x3 (one stickerless), taiwan, linyun v1 v2, guhong v1 v2 (x2), 57mm, 50mm 42mm x2, SS wind x2.

2x2 - some weird red thing that can turn white, rubiks brand, first original pocket cube, v-cube lady gaga(idk). Speed - wittwo v1 (Main) (x2) v2, v-cube

4x4 - Rubiks brand, Original sealed 4x4. Speed - Dayan + MF8 v1 v2 v3, SS v3 v4 (Main) (x2)

5x5 - Rubiks brand, v-cube, original sealed 5x5. Speed - SS 5x5 (Main) x2

6x6 - Speed - SS (Main)

7x7 - Speed - SS (Main)

8x8 - SS

9x9 - SS

11x11 - Yuxin

Misc - Something called knot, ball, 2x2x4, 2x2x3, dolphin cube, rubik 360, gear cube, rubiks snake, original snake, addict-a-ball, Mefferts golden cubes x2 (Bronze and gold signed), magic, master magic, golden mefferts egg (signed), orbit puzzle, alexanders star x2 (one sealed), rubiks dice, rubiks triamid, babylon tower, olympic rings, hungarian rings (both versions), Mr. Rubik cup, meffert egg, rubiks line up, rubiks race, rubiks clock, orignal tomy pyraminx, megaminx impossiball, rubiks globe with stand, orignal domino cube (2x3x3), da vince code, brain racker, macdonalds cube, mefferts pyraminx. Speed - SS pyraminx, dayan megaminx (ridges), sq-1 calvins.

Okay that is like almost half of what I can see, hope you enjoyed


----------



## nqwe (Mar 7, 2013)

Number of Puzzles: too many
Favorite Puzzle: shenshou 4x4 and 55m zhanchi 
Hardest Puzzle for You: Original Rubik's Cube, really hurts when thrown around
Old Puzzle Owned: Storebought 24.12.2010 or 2009 forgot


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 7, 2013)

Number of puzzles owned: 1
Favorite puzzle: My zhanchi
Hardest puzzle: My zhanchi
Old puzzle owned: My zhanchi ( can't remember)
Newest purchase: My zhanchi (can't remember)
Will be getting some more puzzles soon. My zhanchi is getting very lonely.


----------



## MisterChris (Mar 7, 2013)

Spoiler: Image 1









A1: Dayan Octahedron
A2: Lanlan 2x2
A3: ShengShou mirror blocks
A4: Mf8 legends 
A5: Diansheng axis cube
A6: Eastsheen mini 2x2
A7: Rubik's keychain
A8: Rubik's tower
A9:Floppy cube black
A10: Floppy cube white
B1: Wittwo v1
B2: Yj fisher cube
B3: Qj pyraminx
B4: Lanlan gear mastermorphix
B5: Lanlan Skewb star
B6: Rubik's magic (1986)
B7: Lubix Zhanchi (Main)
B8: Dayan Guhong v1
B9: Qj megaminx v1
B10: Dayan Zhanchi 
C1: Mini Diansheng
C2: Siamese cube
C3: Rubik's 360
C4: Pepsi sliding puzzle
C5: Barrel
C6: Barrel 
C7: Snake cube
C8: Mefferts skewb
C9: Rubik's Rabbits
C10: Rubik's 5x5
D1: Rubik's 3x3
D2:Rubik's 2x2
D3: Shengshou 7x7
D4: V-cube 7
D5: No-name cube
D6: Mf8 Square-one v2
D7: Shengshou 5x5
D8: Lanlan Curvy copter
D9: Shengshou 4x4 v3
D10: Lanlan 3x3 (F2l cube)
E1: Dayan Guhong v2 (F2l cube)
E2: Adjustable Rubik's
E3: Colored Dayan Zhanchi
E4: Mefferts 4x4
E5: Shengshou 6x6
E6: Rubik's 4x4
E7: Sudokucube
E8: Rubik's 3x3 (vintage)
E9: Happycubes





Spoiler: Image 2








A8: V-cube 7
A9: 42mm ZhanChi
A10: 50mm ZhanChi
B1: TypC keychain
B2: TypC keychain
B3: Ein cube von Audley 
B4: 55mm ZhanChi 
B5: TypC keychain
B6: ShengShou pyraminx
B7: Qj pyraminx crystal
B8: Gear cube
B9: Dayan megaminx
B10: Audley Long cube
C1: Lubix LingYun v1
C2: ShengShou 8x8
C3: Qj megaminx v2
C4: DianSheng 12,75cm
C5: x-cube 6
C6: ShengShou 5x5
C7: Fake golden egg
C8: Rubik's Game (Sealed)
C9: 1x2x2
C10: 2x3x3 Chinese Knot





Spoiler: Image 3








A1: V-cube 2
A2: V-cube 3
A3: Helicopter cube
A4: Dayan Zhanchi
A5: TypC mini 4x4
A6: Lanlan Rex cube
B1: Marusenko Sphere
B2: No name pyramix (Tomy?)
B3: Rubik's Maze
B4: Rubik's Rabbits
B5: Shengshou 9x9
B6: Yuxin 11x11


84 I think, but I have sold a Rubik's Rabbits and bough a new one with box,so I have2 of them now. I still have some other Rubik's brand 3x3s, a Rubik's Race and this


----------



## balloon6610 (Mar 7, 2013)

2x2 : Lanlan x2 , V-cube 2b , Wittwo
3x3 : Guhong v1 , Guhong v2 (broken) , Zhanchi , Type C , QJ pillow 
4x4 : Shengshou v4 (broken) , Dayan + Mf8 4x4
5x5 : V cube 5 , Shengshou (broken)
7x7 : Lanlan


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 7, 2013)

All puzzles black unless otherwise specified

3x3
2 Rubik's stored in some box somewhere
Dayan Zhanchi - ordered in summer 2011
Stickerless Dayan Guhong v1 - Won for placing 2nd in Bapao's giveaway comp on the forum last year
White FII - same as above

2x2 
Broken Rubik's
LanLan

4x4
Shengshou v3

5x5 
Shengshou

Pyraminx
QJ

Megaminx
QJ

Square-1
mf8 v2


----------



## DNFphobia (Mar 9, 2013)

WitTwo 2x2 white
WitTwo 2x2 stickerless
Zhanchi white
Guhong 2 black
Auldey (I think that's the correct spelling)
Lingyun white
Shengshou 4x4 white
Shengshou 5x5 white
Shengshou 6x6 white
Shengshou 7x8 white
Dayan megaminx white
Shengshou pyraminx
Edison Pyraminx
Mf8 square 1

Troll cube

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenaji (Mar 30, 2013)

*Little collection*

Bit of a random sharing of the items I recently received. Some of the items I've owned for a while, most just recently though. Sorry, the quality's not exactly good.
Puzzles from left to right, top to bottom: Dayan + MF8 62mm 4x4x4, WitTwo V1, Dayan PansShi, Dayan GuHong V2, Dayan ZhanChi, ShengShou Pyraminx, LingAo magic. What caught my attention when I received these items is the Speedstacks set. I expected the typical blue timer and blue stackmat. The box showed a red timer, a red stackmat, a black carry bag and black cups. But to my surprise, when I opened the box, there was a blue stackmat, a red timer, a light blue carry bag and cups with a silly design. 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/collections.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/speedstacksredbox.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/redtimer.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/weirdcups.jpg/


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 1, 2013)

15 3x3's, 4 4x4's. 3 5x5s, 2 square-1's, 2 pyraminxs, 2 megaminx's, clock, 2x2, and a mirror block


----------



## TDM (Dec 23, 2013)

2x2:
1 Dayan
1 LingPo
1 LanLan
3x3:
1 GuHong v2
1 ZhanChi
1 ShuangRen (54.6mm)
1 Aurora
3 Winds
4x4:
1 SS
5x5:
1 V-cube
Pyra:
1 SS
Mega:
1 QJ
Pyramorphix:
1 Mozhi

I got some of them from really expensive places before I really knew anywhere to get puzzles cheaply, so probably £140? Plus another £130 from this Christmas.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 23, 2013)

3x3 :

Vcube 3 pillowed
Dayan zhanchi
Moyu weilong

4x4

Rubiks
Moyu Weisu 

About 70€, but partly a present

Edit: also shengshou mirror Blocks, so 7€ more


----------



## Bossman (Dec 23, 2013)

fangshi v2
dayan 2x2
zhanchi black
stickerless guhong v2
1980 rubiks brand
shengshou 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, mini 7x7, mirror blocks
gear cube level 1, 2 

probs about £140


----------



## cubingboss (Dec 23, 2013)

1 cubetwist square 1
1 qj super square 1
1 mirror cube not sure which
1 wittwo v1
1 dayan guhong v2
1 dayan zhanchi
1 SS 5x5
1 SS 4x4
1 Rubiks 4x4
2 Rubiks 3x3
1 SS pyraminx
1 Dayan Megaminx

about $140


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 23, 2013)

16
Guhong V2
LanLan 4x4
Dollar Store Cube, 5 Years ago?
LanLan Skewb, 60 Days ago?

Dollar Store Cube
Rubiks Cube
Sticker-less Zhanchi 
White Zhanchi
Black Guhong V2
Mini Keychain
QJ Pyraminx
Triple 2x2
LanLan White 2x2
LanLan White 4x4
Square One
QJ Megaminx
LanLan White Skewb
Smaz Dino Cube
LanLan Super Floppy
Rubiks Tower


----------



## AlexCube (Dec 23, 2013)

6
Dayan Guhong v2
Rubik's 4x4
Rubik's 3x3, 5 months ago
V-cube 3

Rubik's 3x3
Dayan Zhanchi stickerless
Dayan Guhong v2
Rubik's 4x4 
V-cube 3
Rubik's 360

Getting new Rubik's 2x2 and Shengshou LingLong


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 23, 2013)

After I made this video on October 22 2013 I gained like 15 new puzzles.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dayan 2x2
V-Cube 2x2
Fangshi Shaung Ren 3x3
Moyu Weilong 3x3
Dayan Zhanchi 3x3
Rubik's 3x3
V-Cube 3x3
Moyu Huanying 3x3
Shengshou 4x4 Modded
Shengshou 4x4
Shengshou 5x5 Modded
Dayan Megaminx
QJ Megaminx
Shengshou Pyraminx


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 23, 2013)

my collection now are 2 zhanchis, a 55mm and a 57mm one, a guhong, an original rubiks, a ss 4x4 v3 modded (but in pieces lol) a ss 4x4 v5 consta mod, a dayan mf8 4x4, a ss 5x5, a ss 6x6, a ss mini 7x7, a v cube 2. and tomorrow for christmas i will get stackmat, a yj chilong, a weilong, a fangshi 54.6 primary with black caps, a wittwo and a ss pyraminx.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 23, 2013)

Number of Puzzles: 23
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: megaminx (takes me the most time to solve of the puzzles I own)
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's storebought 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Moyu Weisu 4x4
List of All Puzzles:
3x3 - 3 Rubik's storebought, keychain, Dayan Lunhui, Dayan Guhong v1, Dayan Zhanchi (57mm, 55mm, 50mm, stickerless), Fangshi Shuangren, Moyu Weilong, YJ Sulong, YJ Chilong
2x2 - Wittwo
4x4 - knockoff, Moyu Weisu
5x5 - Eastsheen, Shengshou
pyraminx - Mefferts, Shengshou
megaminx - Dayan
skewb - unknown

Possibly I have more that I forgot to count.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 24, 2013)

Zhanchi
Weilong
CX3
Gans III
Sulong to unbox
Storebought

Wittwo v1
SS 4x4
SS 5x5
QJ Pyra
Dayan Megaminx

3x3x5
3x3x7
15 puzzle
Rubik's Slide

I think that's it.


----------



## Eva (Dec 24, 2013)

Including what I'm getting for christmas

Number of Puzzles: 12 or 14 depends how/what you count
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3 Zhanchi
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's brand 
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): the Shengshou 2x2-5x5 
List of All Puzzles:


ShengShou 2x2
Dayan Zhanchi 3x3
ShengShou 3x3
Rubik's brand 3x3 and 3x3 keychain
unknow (dollarshop) 3x3 (2 times, made them into siamese)
ShengShou 4x4
ShengShou 5x5
ShengShou Mirror blocks (Bump Cube)
MF8 megaminx
Rubik's snake rip off (unknow brand)
Rubiks magic 
(rubiks 360)


----------



## LNZ (Dec 24, 2013)

Number of Puzzles: Over 40
Favorite Puzzle: 4x4x4
Hardest Puzzle for You: 3x3x8 (The Witeden one)
Old Puzzle Owned: Rubik's 3x3x3 (October 2007 at a "bricks and mortar" store)
Newest Puzzle Owned: Shengshou 10x1010 (November 2013)

I have brought a lot of new products since my last update, so here's a updated list as of 25/12/2013.

1x1x1

I have 5 of them

2x2x2

Witeden 
ES (2)
ES KO Cube
V2a 
V2b 
Lan Lan

3x3x3

Void Cube
V3a
V3b
Diansheng (3)
Rubiks
Cheap Dollar Store (4)
Ghost Hand
Other 3x3x3 Cubes (4)
Barrel Cube
Zhanchi
Guhong (V2)


4x4x4

ES (3)
Shengshou (2)
QJ (4)
V-Cube (Pillowed)

5x5x5

QJ (2)
ES (2)
V5
Shengshou (2)

6x6x6

Shengshou
V6
YJ

7x7x7

Shengshou
Shengshou Mini
V7

8x8x8

Shengshou

9x9x9

Shengshou

10x10x10

Shengshou

11x11x11

Yuxin

CUBOIDS

1x1x3
1x1x4
1x2x2
2x2x3
2x2x4
3x3x1 (3) (including the "super" floppy cube)
3x3x2 (3)
3x3x4
3x3x5 (2)
3x3x6 (2)
3x3x7
3x3x8
3x3x9
2x3x4
3x4x5
4x4x2
4x4x6


OTHER PUZZLES

Gripple
Whip it / Varikon (3, 4, 5, 6 layers)
Rubiks 360
Foam Puzzles (ie arrange 6 pieces in to a cube and then put them back in to their frame again) (10)
Pyraminx (2) (One is a Chinese, one is a Shengshou)
Megaminx (2) (one is a QJ, one is a Shengshou)
Ball in sealed cases (ie put the balls into a certain position) (8)
Cross Cube (2)

Of course, you can emulate many cuboids by using NxNXN cubes. That means for example you don't have to own a real 2x2x6 or 2x2x8 cuboid,
you can use a 6x6x6 and 8x8x8 cube to do the same. So this list is just the "Real" products that I own.


----------



## Spilferderber (Jan 10, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 22
Favorite Puzzle: Curvy copter, Rex cube
Hardest Puzzle for You: Mefferts Master Pyramorphix
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): 6. 1. 2014

01. 1x3x3 LanLan Super Floppy white 
02. 2x2x2 Eastsheen black 
03. 2x2x4 Rubik Tower black 
04. 3x3x3 Dayan Zhanchi V white 
05. 4x4x4 Eastsheen black 
06. 5x5x5 V-Cube 5 white 
07. 6x6x6 ShengShou white 
08. 7x7x7 V-Cube 7 white 
09. DaYan & MF8 Crazy Tetrahedron Saturn 
10. DaYan & MF8 Pentahedron 
11. Mefferts Prof Pyraminx white 
12. Mefferts Master Pyramorphix black
13. Mefferts Curvy Copter TomZ white 
14. MF8 Helicopter Dodecahedron white 
15. DaYan Megaminx 1 stickerless 
16. ShengShou Pyraminx white
17. Mefferts Rex cube black 
18. Calvin's Eugeniy Pillow Dino black 
19. Mefferts Holey Pillowed Skewb black 
20. MF8 Square-1 white 
21. 3x4x5 MF8 & TomZ white
22. 10x10x10 Shengshou black


----------



## windhero (Jan 10, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 29
Favorite Puzzle: Currently Calvin's Sq-1
Hardest Puzzle for You: Calvin's Sq-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's Brand 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Calvin's Sq-1 / ShengShou Mini 7x7
List of All Puzzles:
Like on picture from left to right
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vseb4lad64ltaen/20140110_131916.jpg


MoYu WeiSu 4x4 Primary plastic, thecubicle half brights

Bottom: Rubiks Brand 4x4 stock stickers
Top: Maru 4x4 IZO Full bright stickers

Witwo 2x2 v1, thecubicle half brights

Bottom: QJ 4x4 Tiled
Top: Cyclone Boys 2x2 stickerless

Eastsheen 4x4 stock stickers
LanLan 2x2 stock stickers

Bottom: Dayan Guhong v2 Stickerless
Middle: CPmodded Milky Dayan Zhanchi with IZO full brights
Top: Calvin's Square-One with stock stickers

Bottom: MoYu SuLong stock stickers
Middle: MoYu WeiLong black plastic, IZOs full brights
Top: MoYu WeiLong primary plastic, thecubicle half brights

Bottom: FangShi ShuangRen v1, IZOs full brights
Top: 54.6mm FangShi ShuangRen illusion with thecubicle half brights

Bottom: Cyclone Boys 3x3, stickerless
Top: Rubiks Brand 3x3 with grey tone stickers

Bottom: ShengShou v3, konsta and florian modded with thecubicle fitted half brights
Middle: ShengShou v5, konsta and florian modded with thecubicle fitted half brights
Top: ShengShou Pyraminx with stock stickers

Bottom: Cyclone Boys 4x4, stickerless
Top: ShengShou 5x5, florian modded, fitted thecubicle half brights

Bottom: Regular sized ShengShou 7x7, thecubicle half brights
Middle: Mini ShengShou 7x7 LingLong, thecubicle half brights
Top: Dayan Megaminx with ridges, stock stickers

V-cube 7 with custom IZOs half brights matching V-cube theme


Missing from picture:
Random brand Mirror blocks
Rubiks brand 3x3
C4U 3x3 with tiles


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 10, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 31 (Had 37 gave some away.)
Favorite Puzzle: White Weilong V2 3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 7x7x7
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's Brand 3x3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): MF8 Megaminx
List of All Puzzles:

2x2x2:
- White Dayan 50mm
- White Lingpo
- White Wittwo V1
- White Fangshi 55mm

3x3x3:
- World's best modded Rubik's
- Black Dayan Guhong V2 
- White Dayan Zhanchi 57mm
- Black Dayan Zhanchi 55mm
- White Moyu Weilong V2
- White Moyu Mini Weilong V2
- White Moyu Aolong
- White Moyu Aolong V2
- Black Gans lll 55mm V2
- White Gans lll 57mm (Round core)
- White Fangshi ShuangRen V2
- White Moyu HuanYing
- White Moyu LiYing
- White YJ Yulong
- White YJ Chilong
- White Type C V2

4x4x4
- Black Moyu Weisu
- White Moyu Aosu

5x5x5
-White Shengshou

6x6x6
-White Shengshou

7x7x7
- White Shengshou

Pyraminx
- Black Shengshou

Skewb
- White Shengshou
- White Moyu

Megaminx
- White Dayan
- Black MF8 Megaminx(Tiled)

Square-1
- White Cubetwist
- White Calvin's


----------



## larosh12 (Jan 10, 2014)

lanlan 2x2
Zhanchi 
Qj Megaminx 
and another cheap but good 3x3 for practise.


----------



## AFatTick (Jan 11, 2014)

*Number of Puzzles:* 14
*Favorite Puzzle:* 3x3
*Hardest Puzzle for You:* Megaminx
*Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Rubik's 3x3
*Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):* Dayan Megaminx
*List of All Puzzles:*
2x2 Dayan
3x3 Rubik's
3x3 Terrible store bought...
3x3 One that barely turns...
3x3 Zhanchi
3x3 Guhong White
3x3 Lubix Guhong Black V2
3x3 Moyu Huangying
3x3 Fangshi ShruangRen
4x4 Moyu WeiSu
QJ Pyraminx
QJ Tiled Megaminx
Dayan Megaminx
Mirror Cube


----------



## Jumbofile (Jan 11, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 20
Favorite Puzzle:Maru CX-3
Hardest Puzzle for You:V-Cube 7
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):Rubiks cube (purchased 2000)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):Fangshi ShiShuang
List of All Puzzles:
Maru CX-3
Dayan Zhanchi
Fangshi Shuangren
Dayan GuHong v1
Rubiks 3x3x3 (purchased 2013)
Rubiks 3x3x3 (purchased 2000)
Yankees 3x3x3
Rubiks Void
V-cube 3
Lan-Lan 2x2x2
Fangshi ShiShaung
Shengshou 4x4x4
Shengshou 5x5x5
V-cube 7x7x7
Rubiks Barrel cube
Dollar tree cube
Family dollar cube 
Dayan Megaminx
Shengshou Pyraminx
Home made barrel cube


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jan 12, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 70 or so
Favorite Puzzle: 4X4's, 5X5's, really digging the Wheel Of Wisdom lately, although it's easier than I expected.
Hardest Puzzle for You: Crazy 3X3 Earth, Square 1, the last 2 sides on Tuttminx
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Rubik's storebought
Newest Puzzle Owned: SS10X10 and Wheel Of Wisdom

My Puzzles All black, some stickerless

Funny you don't realize how many you have until you count them all up. 

I need to sell a bunch of these things off.

2X2
-Shenghou
-Cyclone Boys

3X3
-Guhong V1 (3)
-Lingyun (3)
-Lunhui
-Zhanchi (5) + (1) stickerless, and (1) 55 mm
-Panshi
-Mufang FeiXuan
-Shuang Ren V1 (2)
-Type CIV
-Type CV
-Edison
-Alpha Feng
-Dianshang stickerless
-Rubik storebought
-Haiyan's Haiyan
-Sudoku Cube
-Maru CX-3
-Moyu Weilong (2)

4X4
-Dayan MF8 V1
-Dayan MF8 V2
-Moyu Weisu (2)
-Shengshou (3)
-Cyclone Boys
-Maru

5X5
-Vcube
-Shengshou (3)
-Edison

6X6-10X10
-Shengshou, one of each.

11X11 
-Yuxin

Cuboids
-Rubik 2X2X4
-3X3X2
-C4U3X3X4
-C4U3X3X5
-C4U 3X3X7

Minx's
-Dayan Megaminx
-MF8 Megaminx
-MF8 Gigaminx
-MF8 Teraminx
-MF8 Petaminx
-MF8 Master Kilominx
-Crystal Pyraminx
-VeryPuzzle Classical Tuttminx

Others
-Smaz Time Machine
-Dayan Wheel Of Wisdom
-Square 1
-Super Square 1
-Mirror Cube
-Crazy 3X3 Mercury
-Crazy 3X3 Earth
-Gear Cube Extreme
-Tetris Cube
-Void Cube


----------



## NoobyCuber (Jan 12, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 14 + 1 Non-Functional
Favorite Puzzle: Fangshi ShuangRen 57mm black
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square 1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Non-Functional Rubik's 3, Then a Zhanchi
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Shengshou 6x6
List of All Puzzles:

Stickerless Dayan Zhanchi
Rubik's 4x4
Rubik's 5x5
Dayan Megaminx
Shengshou 2x2
QJ Pyraminx
Fangshi ShuangRen 57mm
Fangshi ShuangRen 54.6mm
Gans III v?
Calvin's Puzzle Square 1
Shengshou 4x4 v?
Shengshou 5x5
Shengshou 6x6
Dollar Store 3x3
(
)Non-Functional Rubik's 3x3


----------



## francey96 (Mar 16, 2014)

this is my cubeing collection after two and a bit weeks after buying my first cube. i'm easily obsessed to things 



still waiting for another 15 cubes to be delivered including a 11x11


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't feel bothered to count, how many total?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 16, 2014)

Did you meant to post that this is after two years? Two months could be possible, but two weeks. I don't even know how you could get sub minute on a 3x3 in two weeks, unless that is all you did. If you ACTUALLY got all of those cubes after two weeks of learning a 3x3, then that is ridiculous.


----------



## francey96 (Mar 16, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Can't feel bothered to count, how many total?



around 70 I think

yeh ive been cubeing coming up 3 weeks I don't think a 1 minute average is that impressive


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 16, 2014)

So what do you average? I agree, one minute is not impressive at all, neither are my averages, but if it's been 3 weeks and you have 70 cubes, then you must be rich, that was probably about $1000. I am just shocked that you have only been able to solve for 3 weeks and already have so many cubes. I have been cubing for 6 months and only have 7 cubes, so i am jealous lol.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 16, 2014)

Uh...I don't quite believe you, but that is pretty darn impressive. I guess you really are obsessed with twisty puzzles (and the magic I guess).


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 16, 2014)

ummm... either you are a troll or you weren't thinking very well, what if you just get bored of cubing?
I think you are a troll though, because I didn't even know where to buy good cubes for a long time.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 16, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> ummm... either you are a troll or you weren't thinking very well, what if you just get bored of cubing?
> I think you are a troll though, because I didn't even know where to buy good cubes for a long time.



Haha, I know right?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, he is either trolling, or just really obsessed... Based on the puzzles he says he has, it would probably cost like $2000, which i don't know who has he money to do that in 3 weeks.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 16, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yeah, he is either trolling, or just really obsessed... Based on the puzzles he says he has, it would probably cost like $2000, which i don't know who has he money to do that in 3 weeks.



Or he has a friend that's obsessed in cubing that gave him a lot of information, which got him obsessed in cubing


----------



## bpwhiteout (Mar 16, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 11
Hardest Puzzle for You: I guess the 5x5, but I'd say my keychain cube just based on the face that it is impossible to turn.
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's 4x4 (I had a 3x3 before this but i got rid of that ages ago)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Moyu Weilong

List of All Puzzles:
Rubik's 3x3
Quickparts (Dollar Store) 3x3 - Actually decent, was my main before the Fangshi
Rubik's 3x3 30th Anniversary Wooden Cube - Huge waste of money lol
Fangshi Shuang Ren
Shengshou Aurora
Dyan Guhong +
Moyu Weilong
Rubik's 4x4
Shengshou 4x4 v5
Shengshou 5x5
A Keychain Picture Cube


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow People have that many puzzles??
I have 2 4x4 (aosu, weisu) , 2 2x2 (dayan, lingpo) 5 3x3 (rubiks, local brank, weilong, chilong, liying) shengshou mirror blocks and 3 more cube waiting for shipment


----------



## TheZenith27 (Mar 16, 2014)

francey96 said:


> this is my cubeing collection after two and a bit weeks after buying my first cube. i'm easily obsessed to things
> 
> View attachment 3686View attachment 3686


I've been cubing for 3 years and I don't have a collection as large as that.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 17, 2014)

francey96 said:


> this is my cubeing collection after two and a bit weeks after buying my first cube. i'm easily obsessed to things



* jaw hits floor *

How? Just how?


----------



## ClovisKoo (Mar 23, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 25
Favorite Puzzle: Latch Cube
Hardest Puzzle for You: Latch Cube
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Rubik's 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Primary Zhanchi
List of All Puzzles:
Rubik's 3x3
Rubik's Mirror Cube
Type F cube (I lost it though)
K/O Pyraminx
K/O 5x5 (Broken)
K/O 3x3 #1
K/O 3x3 #2
Floppy cube (It broke under a day)
YJ Windmill Cube
WeiLong v2
Shengshou 2x2
Dinomorphix
Shengshou 4x4
Shuangren v1
AoLong v1
MoYu Aosu Yileng
MoYu AoFu
FangCun
WitTwo
YJ Fisher Cube
Shengshou Skewb
Mastermorphix
MoYu Aosu
Zhanchi
Latch cube
I feel satisfied with my collection


----------



## qwertyt1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 8
Favorite Puzzleayan Zanchi very broken in over 6000 solves on it
Hardest Puzzle for You: I guess it would be the 3x3 because 2x2 pyra and skewb are all very easy
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Dayan Zanchi January 2nd 2014
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):LL skewb march 17th 2014
List of All Puzzles:
Rubik's 3x3
Zanchi (stickerless)
Zanchi (backup)
Zanchi (Main)
qj Pyra
Lan lan 2x2
wit two 2x2
Lan lan skewb


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Mar 23, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 300+ (The last time I actually counted I had 250 but that was probably 4 years ago)
Favorite Puzzle: Dayan Zhanchi 55mm 
Hardest Puzzle: Between the Latch Cube and Evil Twin 3x3
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Rubik's Brand 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned: I have to guess but I think it might have been a pillowed dino cube 
List of Puzzles: There is absolutely no way I'm going to list them all...


----------



## AndersB (Mar 23, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: ~111
Favorite Puzzle: Shengshou 9x9
Hardest Puzzle for You: Some of the bandaged 3x3s you can make out of Cubetwist's bandaging kit.
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Eastsheen mini keyring 2x2
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Shengshou 9x9 and 10x10


Spoiler: List of all puzzles



Dayan Guhong v1
Dayan Zhanchi, one of each size
Dayan Panshi
Dayan 2x2
2x Dayan 46mm 2x2
Dayan Megaminx with ridges
Moyu Huanying
Moyu Weilong, all versions and sizes
Moyu Lingpo
Moyu Weisu
Moyu Aosu
Moyu Moyan I
YJ Shensu
YJ Sulong
YJ Chilong
YJ Linggan
Mefferts skewb
Mefferts pyraminx
Mefferts gear cube
Lanlan 3x3x1
Lanlan Curvy copter
Lanlan Master skewb
Lanlan Skewb
Shengshou 2x2
Shengshou 3x3
Shengshou Sujie
Shengshou Wind
Shengshou Aurora
Shengshou 4x4 v3, v4 and v5
Shengshou 5x5
Shengshou 6x6
2x Shengshou 7x7
Shengshou Linglong 7x7
Shengshou 8x8
Shengshou 9x9
Shengshou 10x10
Shengshou Megaminx
Shengshou Pyraminx
Shengshou Mastermorphinx
Shengshou Mirror blocks
Maru Cx3
Cubetwist DIY Bandaging kit
Cubetwist Pentamese cube
Mf8 Dino cube
Mf8 Master kilominx
Mf8 Gigaminx
Mf8 Square-1 v1
Mf8 Legend v2
C4Y 3x3x4
C4Y 3x3x5
C4Y 3x3x7
Fangshi Shuangren, all versions and sizes.
Fangshi illusion cubes, black on white and white on black
Fangshi 2x2, both sizes
Gans III v1 and v1 2.0
Eastsheen 2x2
Eastsheen mini keyring 2x2
V-cube 7
Alpha I
Alpha II
Alpha III-f
Alpha V
Alpha V-f
Haiyan's Alpha V
Mini Alpha
Wittwo, both versions
Witeden mixup cube
Alphapet twist
ACT Sudoku cube
Calvin's puzzle Square-1
Calvin's puzzle Square-2
Calvin's puzzle pillowed hexaminx
Z Helicopter cube
QJ Pyraminx
QJ Megaminx v2
Fangcun 3x3
Diansheng cheese
Rubik's junior 2x2
Rubik's 2x2 2.0
Rubik's 3x3 2.0
Rubik's keyring 3x3
Rubik's promotional keyring 3x3 (Lärarnas Riksförbund)
Rubik's retooled 4x4
Rubik's retooled 5x5
Rubik's clock
2x Rubik's magic
Rubik's twist
Rubik's race
Ghosthand Master magic
Lingao Snake
Chinese clock


----------



## SnackeyG (Mar 27, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 5
Favorite Puzzle:3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You:4x4
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's 3x3 - 2006
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Moyu AoSu 4x4, ShengShou Pyraminx, Dayan 2x2 50mm - 2014

List of All Puzzles:
ShengShou Aurora 3x3
The rest are above.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 28, 2014)

I have in total 43 WCA cubes. Sorry I'm not wiling to list them all.

But I do: 2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
mega
pyra
OH
skewb
SQ-1
Feet


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Apr 16, 2014)

here we go... 
Number of Puzzles: 32
Favorite Puzzle:3x3x3
Hardest Puzzle for You: 4x4x4
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): rubiks brand (with rivets) cube (2007)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date):ShengShou sujie (3x3x3) (today)
List of All Puzzles:
Black Shenshou 5x5x5
Black Disney Cube 3x3x3 (it looks like a rubiks studio but it isn't a rubiks studio)
Black Sidewalk Cube 3x3x3 (a common cheap Chinese cube, sold in the streets of santiago, chile)
Black ShengShou wind
Black Edison 3x3x3 (not good, i dont know why...)
Black Rubiks Brand Cube (with rivets) (with cubesmith stickers)
Black MF8 legend 
Black qj 3x3x3 (not pillowed, normal)
White pillowed V-cube 3
Black Alpha V
Black Shengshou gen-1
Black C-3
Black Dayan Panshi
Black ghost Hand 3x3x3
Black Sheng-en F-II
Black Shengshou Sujie
Black ShengShou Aurora
Black Maru 3x3x3
Black C-4 (witeden)
Black C-5 (the same)
Black Dayan Lunhui
Black Dayan Lingyun V2 (with torpedos)
Black Moyu Huanying
Black Dayan Guhong V1
Black Dayan Guhong V2
Black Dayan Zanchi
Black Moyu Weilong
Black Gans III puzzle ( 3x3x3)
Black Cyclone Boys 3x3x3
Black YJ Sulong
Black Fangshi Shuanren V1
Black Moyu Chilong (currently my main)


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 17, 2014)

5 3x3 (panshi, 2 guhongs, 2 zhanchis) and 1 2x2(wit two v1)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 17, 2014)

2x2: Stickerless Dayan
3x3: Stickerless Zhanchi
3x3: Primary WeiLong
4x4: Fully modded white SS 4x4
5x5: Partially modded black SS 5x5
Megaminx: Stickerless Dayan with ridges
Pyraminx: White SS

Those are all my WCA puzzles totaling a whopping 6! (sarcasm)


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 17, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 22
Favorite Puzzle: Moyu WeiLong, black.
Hardest Puzzle for You: 4x4
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Rubiks brand 3x3. sometime in 2006/2007.
Newest Puzzle Owned: LanLan 2x3x3, SS Pyraminx and MoZahi Pyramorphix. April 8th.
List of All Puzzles: 
2 Rubiks 3x3's
Rubiks magic
Rubiks 360
Rubiks Ice cube
Rubiks 4x4
Rubiks Icon cube
white M&M's themed 3x3
Random keychain 3x3
over sized reflective dollar store 3x3
Moyu LingPo, black
Moyu WeiLong, black
Dayan GuHong v2, stickerless
Dayan ZanChi, purple
FangShi ShuangRen v2, black
Gans III v2, stickerless
Gans III v2 57mm, black
ShengShou Mastermorphix
ShengShou Pyraminx, black
MoZahi Pyramophix
LanLan 2x3x3, black
random sphere marble maze


----------



## giorgi (Apr 17, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 16
Favourite puzzle: Dayan Zhanchi, Black
Hardest puzzle for You: 5x5
Oldest Puzzle owned: My first cube ever that I solved.It has no name and it was just rubbish 3x3 cube cost about 7GEL=2.70 pounds bought in Georgia 
Newest puzzle owned: Shengshou Pyraminx, Black
List of all puzzles:
2x2 lan lan, black
2x2 wittwo, black
3x3 no name just ruubbish 
Original 1970 Hungarian Rubik's cube
3x3 stickerless zhanchi
3x3 white zhanchi
3x3 black zhanchi
3x3 Moyu Sulong, black
3x3 Moyu Weilong, black
4x4 shengshou v3. white
5x5 shengshou, black
5x5 shengshou, white
QJ Pyraminx, black
Shengshou Pyraminx, black
Shengshou Megaminx, black
lan lan Skewb, black


----------



## schaek (Apr 19, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: counting
Favourite puzzle: I'm training my 3x3 so still 3x3
Hardest puzzle: shengshou mirror block, the rest has a flow
Oldest Puzzle owned: rubik's cube bought in November, a month later my second cube, a Dayan Zhanchi.
Newest Puzzle owned: Shengshou 7x7.
List of all puzzles:

2x2:
- black Dayan Zhanchi (main)
- black Wittwo v2 (meh)

3x3:
- Rubik's Cube
- Dayan Zhanchi Black
- Dayan Zhanchi Colored
- Lubix Dayan Zhanchi (gift for newyear by GF)
- Lubix Fangshi ShuangRen 54.6 (gift for newyear by GF)
- YJ Sulong Black ($1 together with Weisu)
- YJ Sulong White ($1 together with Weisu)
- YJ Chilong
- Moyu Weilong v1
- Moyu Weilong v2 (main)
- Moyu Weilong 55mm
- Gans Puzzle v3
- keychain cube
- Shengshou Mirror

4x4
- Shengshou
- Moyu Weisu (main)

5x5
- Shengshou (with dayan springs)

6x6
- Shengshou (with dayan springs)

7x7
- Shengshou (with dayan springs)

Megaminx
- Colored Dayan with ridges (didn't know you couldn't use it for competition at that time, but I thought it looked pretty cool, it's my 4th cube after rubik's, zhanchi black & zhanchi colored)


to buy:
skewb, square1, mega- & pyraminx.


----------



## ljackstar (Apr 24, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 6 (Right now, 4 in the mail)
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3 (Pyraminx, but I don't have one right now)
Hardest Puzzle for You: Square-1
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Original Rubik's cube
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): V-Cube 4x4x4
List of All Puzzles:
IN WORKING ORDER:
Dayan GuHong 3x3x3
V-Cube 4x4x4
WitTwo Type C 2x2x2
Random Square-1 I got on ebay
Original Rubik's Cube
Other 3x3x3 I can't remeber

However, I have over 3 4x4x4 that are broken, and a broken rubik's magic, and a broken pyraminx. For non WCA puzzles, I have a rubik's snake and a rubik's world.


----------



## Destro (Apr 28, 2014)

No of puzzles 6 (just different types of 3x3 and 2. 2x2s)
Fave : 3x3
Hardest:mastermorphix
Oldest:rubiks brand 
Newest : YJ chilong


----------



## Wylie28 (Aug 5, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 9
Favorite Puzzle: Blue Zanchi
Hardest Puzzle for You: Dayan Bermuda Mercury
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Stickerless Zanchi
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): White Shen Pyraminx,White Zanchi 2x2, (bought at the same time)
List of All Puzzles:
Stickerless Dayan Zanchi
Blue Dayan Zanchi (Main)
Stickerless Dayan Znachi 2x2
White Dayan Zanchi 2x2
White Shen. 4x4
White Shen Pyraminx
White Shen 5x5


----------



## VintageAion (Aug 5, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 5 (6 if you count mirror cube)
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3x3 White Zanchi
Hardest Puzzle for You: Megaminx
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): November 2011 (Rubiks cube from local store you can get a walmart but prelubed)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): September 2014 Green Zanchi/Black DIY Zanchi/Mirror Cube
List of All Puzzles: 
3x3x3 White Zanchi Special Edition > From Cubicle
Megaminx >> Friend
Mirror Cube >> Cubicle
3x3x3 DIY Black Zanchi > From Cubicle
3x3x3 Green Zanchi > Cubicle
4x4x4 > Friend


----------



## DoctorPepper (Aug 5, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 25
Favorite Puzzle: Moyu Aosu Yileng
Hardest Puzzle: Shengshou 10x10
Oldest Puzzle Owned: Diansheng 3x3 owned since January this year
Newest Puzzle Owned: Moyu Aosu Yileng and Moyu Evil Eye
List of all Puzzles
1. YJ Finhop
2. Dayan Zhanchi
3. Moyu Lingpo
4. Shengshou 5x5
5. Fangshi ShuangRen
6. Yj Yulong
7. Cyclone Boys Strenghtened Version Stickerless
8. Lanlan Void Cube
9. Moyu Weilong
10. Shengshou Pyraminx
11. Cyclone Boys Feihong
12. Cyclone Boys 2x2
13. Moyu Aolong
14. Shengshou Mirror Blocks
15. Shengshou 6x6
16. Mini Shengshou 7x7 (LingLong)
17. Moyu Aosu
18. Cubetwist Square-1
19. Dayan Megaminx
20. Shengshou 10x10
21. Shengshou Aurora
22. Lanlan Skewb
23. Moyu Aosu Yileng
24. Moyu Evil Eye II
25. Diansheng 3x3


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

Update:


TDM said:


> 2x2:
> 1 LingPo *main*
> 1 LanLan *broken*
> 3x3:
> ...


I think that's it...?


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Update:
> 
> stuff
> 
> I think that's it...?



What does "dead" mean in this context? Just worn out?


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 5, 2014)

Meh I'm poor
2x2 (1) : Moyu Lingpo
3x3 (2) : YJ Chilong, Moyu Aolong V1
4x4 (1);Moyu Aosu 
4


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> What does "dead" mean in this context? Just worn out?


Yeah. Slow even with Maru, pops on whatever tension, and pretty much unusable for speedsolving. I just tried a solve with my GuHong and got a 30.04 with a 6-move OLL. One pop scrambling, one pop solving. Next was 1:01.26 with a 6ish-piece explosion... you get the idea


----------



## G2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

Number of Puzzles: 27
Favorite Puzzle: 3x3, 2x2 or 4x4... I can't decide
Hardest Puzzle: Mastermorphix
Oldest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): A 1980 3x3
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): A 3 months fangshi shuang ren DIY
List of All Puzzles:
3x3 Dayan Guhong
3x3 Dayan Zhanchi
3x3 Fangshi Shuang Ren
2x2 LanLan
QJ skewb
Void Cube
15 puzzle
Mastermorphix
Rubik 5x5 (Super stiff, my average on that is like 15 minutes while on a good cube is 2:30 xD)
Rubik 4x4 (I averaged 4 minutes with that, then I bought a shengshou and now I'm almost sub-1 with it)
Babylon Tower
A chinese (1 dollar) cube
1 Keychain cube
Mirror blocks
Rubik's magic
2x2x3
Rubik's Snake
MF8 square-1
Super floppy, broken
Broken mini 3x3 zhanchi 
Shengshou 4x4
Shengshou 5x5
Shengshou 6x6 missing a piece (It's coming)
QJ megaminx
Old (1990 aprox) 3x3
Older (1980 aprox) 3x3
QJ broken pyraminx

I don't know who will read or have read all that...


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Mar 9, 2019)

Number of Puzzles: 16
Favorite Puzzle: MF3RS
Hardest Puzzle for You: QiYi QiHeng Megaminx
Old Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Rubik's Brand 3x3 (Christmas of 2016)
Newest Puzzle Owned (by purchase date): Mofang Jiaoshi MF5 5x5
List of All Puzzles:
Rubik's Brand 3x3
QiYi Warrior W 3x3 (Now a chaos cube)
QiYi QiDi 2x2
Mofang Jiaoshi MF5 5x5
Mofang Jiaoshi MF2 2x2
X-Man Wingy Skewb
Really Tiny 3x3 (Bonus cube that might've come with the 5x5)
Mofang Jiaoshi 4.5 cm Mini 3x3
1x1 Handmade out of Sculpey
QiYi Mo Fang Ge Square 1
Lefun Pyramorphix
QiYi Pyraminx
QiYi Mirrior Cube
Knock-off YJ Rainbow Ball
Mofang Jiaoshi MF3RS 3x3
QiYi QiHeng Megaminx


----------

